# "Camping Vehicle" passion



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking for ideas on the topic of "good camping vehicles".

The most obvious and well know option would be the VW Vanagon/Eurovan option.

Pros: 
-Comfy arrangements for sure. 
-Space, stove and plenty of room for a couple and their dogs.

Cons: 
-As more time separates the present and their discontinuation, the less of them there are and the more they cost for what you get!
-Not ideal of a daily driver
-Get a job hippy!










Honda Element
Pros:
-Lots of room without being too bulky
-Easy to clean up fido's mess.

Cons:
-Space is clearly not the same as a proper van when camping.
-Add on's for more space are spendy.
-Recently discontinued.









MiniVan:

Pros:
-Abundant
-Affordable
-Spacious

Cons:
-Really not designe as a camping vehicle
-Most of them really do suck.
-I'm not a soccer mom.









Pickup:

Pros:
-Abundant
-With a cap you can get decent space.
-Decent daily driver

Cons:
-No standing
-Gas is not very good with larger models.










What else you got?


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

sly_foxx said:


> I got nothing. My wife and I have been camping out of and occasionally in my Subaru wagon for years. It works okay. I really want one of those VW vans though, but I can't help but think it would probably end up being a money pit that can't be filled. It would have to be a daily driver as we don't want more vehicles and the mileage sucks. I still want one though...


The money thing is a real concern. Gas mileage for us isn't a huge issue. Neither of us drives much at all unless it's to ride or travel


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

I got nothing. My wife and I have been camping out of and occasionally in my Subaru wagon for years. It works okay. I really want one of those VW vans though, but I can't help but think it would probably end up being a money pit that can't be filled. It would have to be a daily driver as we don't want more vehicles and the mileage sucks. I still want one though...


----------



## RaveOn (Dec 21, 2003)

Depends on your expectations on camping and how far you travel to camp. For me a (mid-size truck) bed tent with an air mattress yeilds 23mpg HWY and good for a weekend.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Let see your camping pics with the FJ.. - Toyota FJ Cruiser Forum


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Google "ecamper".

I've had mine since '08.


Bout perfect for two plus a (big) dog for as much as 4 days in one spot. Longer than that and it gets tight--on actual space and perceived personal space.


Takes about 3 minutes (if you're organized) to pop the top and get comfy in your bag. That's from the time you turn off the key. No need to move anything around downstairs--bikes and 'stuff' can all stay put.

Worst tank I've had was 23mpg--into the mountains, stop and go traffic on ice, so the wheels were spinning bunches. Best tank I've had was 34mpg--zipping along the interstate at 80mph with the air on. Most commonly around 25 or 26 with mixed driving.


I didn't care for the padding they installed to sleep on, so I removed it and stuck in an old memory foam mattress. Cut it to fit, now I sleep as well here as I do at home. Sometimes better.


Easy to fit two bikes plus a big cooler and the aforementioned big dog. I built a false floor with some cheap plastic roller drawers underneath, and two trap doors for further organization. Pillows, sleeping bags, camp chairs, and camp basics like a hatchet and coleman fuel live permanently underneath, with plenty of room for a long weekend worth of riding/camping clothes too. 




Plenty of power in the mountains, hauls the mail on the flats. It's not a turbocharged V8 nor a diesel--so you have to have reasonable expectations. But it gets along really good.


And it's a Honda, not an aging VW money pit. Not perfect by any stretch, but a really good compromise for some.


Check it out--could be good for you.

MC


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

+1 for the Element, Just picked up one before the new year. To jive you an idea about space its 6' from tailgate to the back of the front seats with a decently flat floor. If you check out the element forums there's even a quick and easy mod to make the rear glass half of the hatch open-able from the inside. Gas mileage ad a dd will also be better than any pickup you can get.

one word of caution if getting an element, make sure to get a 2004 or newer. honda had exhaust cam galling problems on 01-03 k-series engines. ask me how i know


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I considered an Ecamper. But decided that I can still tent camp instead.

The things that bothered my about the ECamper are, first, it costs a lot of cash. It pushes on the specs for the low weight the Element can haul. Newer Elements don't have the sunroof. And the Element doesn't really get all that great of gas mileage for what it is.

But I would do it way before the Volkswagen.

I see other people are going the expensive, semi-RV by using Mercedes Sprinters. Nice rigs but costly.

Meanwhile, I pitch a tent.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

What about a Ford Transit Connect Conversion


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

I was typing a plus one for the Element also and my computer crashed. I now see there are others that know  The Ecamper is fantastic, but if you don't want to spend that kinda money, there are other options.


















































































and if all else fails


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Truck...

Ford f150 with 4.6 liter can get over 20 mpg on the highway.. but of course sucks if you are a commuter..


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

roof top tents: Complete Roof-Top Tent Comparison - Toyota FJ Cruiser Forum

off road trailers: 
Jeep Trailer, Off Road Trailers, and Jeep 4x4 Trailers by Terrain Rated® Tentrax
Adventure Trailers - Off Road Trailers & Overland Equipment
CAMPA USA | All Terrain Trailers | Camping Trailers |
Jeep Off-Road Camper Trailers | Mopar
Moby1 expedition trailers take camping off-road
Bivouac Camping Trailers | Adventure Trailers | Off-Road Trailers | Tent Trailers


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Personally think the Ecamper is ideal. It is, however, not cheap (5250 + 7.75% CA sales tax). That said, it's really the logistics and extra costs of getting the vehicle from UT to CA, staying there for a week and then getting it home that sort of put it over the edge.

That's a clever solution Nismo!


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Jwind said:


> Personally think the Ecamper is ideal. It is, however, not cheap (5250 + 7.75% CA sales tax). That said, it's really the logistics and extra costs of getting the vehicle from UT to CA, staying there for a week and then getting it home that sort of put it over the edge.
> 
> That's a clever solution Nismo!


Thanks, I can't take credit for the idea, I am a member of the Honda Element Owners Club forum and others have done similar things, mine is just a little different. Things that also make it easier to camp are the fact that I added a release button for the rear hatch and a lock switch so I can lock/unlock the doors all from the laying down position. Also, when I installed my alarm, I wired up a window control module so I can roll the windows up/down via remote. I am 6'1" and about 235lbs and the wife is about 5'6" 125 lbs and we both fit pretty comfortably back there. My 04 has just turned 150k miles and has really required nothing more than general maintenance. Best vehicle I have ever owned in soooo many ways.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> roof top tents: Complete Roof-Top Tent Comparison - Toyota FJ Cruiser Forum


Interesting, but what advantage does from a tent that doesn't need a ladder to get into?


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

Just picked up this FWC last weekend. My Thule T2 still works and pivoting it down allows for access inside. Had the truck for 10+ years. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

And some other points on the Four Wheel Camper:

Pros:
Flip down couch so you can stealth camp without popping the top.
Can easily put a bike inside, but you would have to remove it when sleeping.
Range/Fridge/Sink/Queen bed. Will have a furnace and solar installed soon.
Aluminum frame and somewhat light (~750 unloaded)
They hold their value incredibly well.

Cons:
Decreased MPG (not sure how bad yet, initial guess unloaded is 2 mpg)
Not a quick install/removal.
Still heavy compared to a shell.

I love it so far...


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

I work in a camp ground, and have seen this type of van in both full camper configuration, as well as a DIY conversion. My wife and I talked about having something like this someday for our camping expeditions.

I also used to drive one like this when I worked deliveries for a coffee company.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

a lot of cool ideas, buy not many that work for more than two people...


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Josie7 said:


> a lot of cool ideas, buy not many that work for more than two people...


That's fine.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

*Earthroamer*

If you won the lottery this is it

EarthRoamer


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

School bus conversion? Tons of space and if you had to you could live in it.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Element Element Element! Mine has been great. Or if you feel like you need a little more room and you can spare the cash, Honda Odyssey. Either one is great for camping, and is nice to live with during the week. A Sprinter would be sweet on the road, but I don't think I'd want to commute in it.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been around and around with this topic. I've tried a few different vehicles and i've learned a LOT both from research and from first-hand experience.

This was my Westy
This was my "sportsmobile"

**This got a little long so i'm putting my conclusion and recommendation here** I've decided that for me at least, the ideal dedicated road-trip / camping vehicle is the Chevy 1500 AWD full size van. These come with the 5.3 V8 and get very good gas mileage for what they are (18-20+ highway), do well in snow, and have lots of space inside. There are also some options surfacing for increased ground clearance / suspension. Build a camper interior and put a pop-top or fiberglass high-top on it if you want more space. If you don't need AWD get a 2WD version with the same engine for less money and enjoy even better mileage.

1. Roof top tents: Why? Unless there are scorpions and rattlesnakes you're trying to stay away from, they just don't really make that much sense. They are expensive and don't really offer major advantages most of the time. The problem is that they are an issue when it's cold and/or wet out (compared to a hard-sided camper). They would be fine if they weren't thousands of dollars.

2. Do you want/ need 4WD? This is huge because it has a big impact on what vehicles you can use.

3. Do you want to be able to stealth camp? This is very nice for sleeping in urban areas.

4. Do you want to be able to cook inside?

I started out car/motorcycle camping, but found that it was tough when i wanted to camp in an urban area and more of a hassle to deal with gear. Then i bought a VW Westfalia. I put a subaru engine in it and spent countless hours and dollars upgrading it. I had it working pretty well but was bummed with the 2WD performance in snow and sand and decided i needed a 4WD rig. I miss Sassy (that was her name) dearly and in many ways selling her was a huge mistake. That said, to be truly satisfied with a vanagon, i'd have to have at least $30,000 into it. I wouldn't even consider one with the crappy VW engine. Put a subaru or a ford in it, get 3rd and 4th gear ratios changed. Then add sound insulation, then fix most of the million things that will be wrong with the 20+ year old rig, then... and... then... (it never ends). I bought mine for $4,800 and by the time i was done with her two years later she sold for $13,000. I had put a lot of $ into it, but still profited maybe 1,000 or so. Of course, that's if you don't assign any cash value to the TIME i put into it. But it was a labor of love.










Then i got a 4WD converted Ford E350 with the extended body and a very tall fiberglass roof topper. Think Sportsmobile. It had about 6'3" of standing height from the top of the windshield to the rear doors. Tons of space. I was going to build it out as a full custom camper but it got 10mpg and i had to abort. It also just wasn't the right "vibe" for my wife and I. I felt like some kind of Hummer-Head instead of just a dirtbag camper.










Next (and current) was an AWD Astro van. This i've outfitted with a folding bed/bench, fridgerator, roof rack and cargo pod. It's the best driver on the highway but the least comfortable and spacious when parked (obviously).

For me the following have been key things that i've learned:

Gas mileage is important
Interior noise levels are important
Pop-tops are bad if you camp in cold and/or wet weather. High tops are preferable for this, and because you can always stand up, even when you're just pulled over for a moment. They are not as good for mileage.
Don't look for 4WD unless you really need it, it restricts your choices and costs a lot more money.
Interior space is important, especially height, and especially if you want to be able to hang out in there during foul weather, or the long nights of winter camping, and when cooking.

If money were no object, my dream vehicle would be a Syncro Vanagon Adventurewagen with a TDI engine and outrageous sound insulation (and a million other upgrades). Or, more simply, a modern era european TDI syncro (not available in the USA) or a 4wd diesel sprinter.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I hope all you do the math as you make that "romantic decision"

I say it's an expensive way of life.

A $100-per-day hotel means you can stay at a hotel for 100 days for a cash investment of $10,000 in a camper van. How many days are you camping? 

I see a lot of pictures and coolness but not for me.

It's like movies..A romance that is not real in real life.\

Besides, you want to get in touch with nature, consider getting in touch with nature!


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a 2002 Eurovan camper with 105,000 miles. I bought it used in 2007 for $30k and 45k miles. I think I could still sell it for around $25k. In the 60k miles I used it as a daily driver, although I'm a full time telecommuter, and as a road tripping car. It get about 18-20 mpg on road trips. Around town I pull down about 14. I was going to sell it and get a more responsible car, like a convertible  , but I can't seem to part with it. Besides having a full kitchen, the killer feature is the forced air furnace. There's nothing more satisfying than pulling into a campground and popping the top and turning on the furnace to 70 degrees when it's 45 outside.

----- Edit -------

Lidarman, you're wrong.  

The van life is not for everyone. I have to admit I don't camp as much as I use to but it has been a great family car as well. I have a 4 and 1 year old and we can go to the beach and make lunch in the van and use it as base camp. It's also great for regular long road trips due to the size. There's a sink for cleaning my kids hands after playing in the playground, there's a fridge for snacks and milk. I've also taken my kids car camping which isn't something I could do with a tent. The pro list is endless. 

It's not like the van sits around, it's my daily driver. $30k for a car/van/whatever is cheap now-a-days.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> I have a 2002 Eurovan camper with 105,000 miles. I bought it used in 2007 for $30k and 45k miles. I think I could still sell it for around $25k. In the 60k miles I used it as a daily driver, although I'm a full time telecommuter, and as a road tripping car. It get about 18-20 mpg on road trips. Around town I pull down about 14. I was going to sell it and get a more responsible car, like a convertible  , but I can't seem to part with it. Besides having a full kitchen, the killer feature is the forced air furnace. There's nothing more satisfying than pulling into a campground and popping the top and turning on the furnace to 70 degrees when it's 45 outside.
> 
> ----- Edit -------
> 
> ...


You have no evidence that I am wrong. You just don't agree with my opinion...but then that is YOUR OPINION.

If you like your lifestyle. Cool.

It's your money.

(Sorry your kids are miissing out on the tent experience.) Life is about experiences. I won;t call you wrong...but I disagree with your lifestyle. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

You're wrong because you compare a van to a motel room. It's more than just a place to sleep so that comparison isn't relevant.

Anyway, stop trying to thread jack a topic about people talking about something you obviously don't like. Move along please. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## transient (May 6, 2006)

Best bang for your buck if you don't have to drive it everyday is a $500 molester van and a foamy. The 'free candy' and 'don't laugh your daughter might be inside' bumper stickers are optional.

Pending that, chevy camper vans can be had for super cheap if you want luxuries like a stove and a fridge.

When I made my last vehicle purchase (3/4 ton 4x4 pick-up) I realized that I could buy a lot of fuel for the price difference between that and a new-ish Toyota that didn't really get much better mileage.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a nice tent, bags and air pads. Much cheaper than a Honda.


----------



## EstherNkinga (Apr 27, 2012)

nice posting..................................................


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Let's apply the list of questions someone should ask themselves before coming in the forum asking for help with which bike to buy.


What is your budget? (In this case, both upfront, and future, fuel, repairs, etc.)

Where will you be using it?

What are your (riding) camping goals? (Are you camping by yourself now, or with a significant other? Where do you see yourself in 5 years? Will there be more than two people, kids, pets etc?)


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Sleeps 7, 2 toilets and 1 shower. Heat, AC, solar, freezer, fridge, 3 burner stove and oven. Standing room. Gas milleage - potentially infinite. Commuter vehicle not needed, work 6 blocks away. Already licensed to travel world-wide...

Oh wait, you were talking about a road vehicle:thumbsup:


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

nachomc said:


> I have a nice tent, bags and air pads. Much cheaper than a Honda.


Just to be clear, I have that stuff too. I didn't set out looking for a car to camp in. I actually ended up with this car because I always liked their strange, boxy, weirdness, lol. Were were shopping for something for the wife and I came across this used. Took it home for a weekend test drive and we both loved it. However, it is a 5 spd and the wife was looking to get away from her current (at that time) manual trans vehicle. Ultimately she said it wasn't for her, but if I like it, then get it. At the time, I had 9 vehicles, but I couldn't let it go.... so I bought it.

This vehicle has changed my life. Strange to say but it's true. I hadn't been camping in 10+ years and all of the sudden, I had to urge to camp. My wife's prior experience with camping gave her NO desire to do it again what-so-ever. Once I bought the Element and talked about the interior mods for camping, she said she'd try it again. She loves to camp now, I don't think she will ever be a tent camper, but I'll take what I can get and I have the Element to thank for that. I hated being on the road prior to purchasing my E (because of a job that I once had) and all of the sudden, I wanted to drive places and see things, etc... We started going to places to walk/hike, we started geocaching and I have met a entirely awesome group of people who have the same feelings about the vehicle. It's sounds strange but it is a fact, it has changed my life.

I was so close to getting a big truck and a trailer to start road coarse racing one of my cars and I am glad I didn't. I honestly believe the stress of that kind of lifestyle would have put me in the grave early and my job and body are already doing a good job trying to do that. All of those other vehicles but one are gone, turns out they didn't mean to me what I thought they did. That one will be gone too if I can ever will myself to finish it and sell it.

Is it the ideal vehicle for everyone, absolutely not, but it fits the bill on so many levels that I can't really fathom ever letting it go which I know I will probably have to some day. We have a small pop-up that we tow with it also and honestly, alhtough it tows it just fine, but a bigger power plant/towing capacity is the only thing I could really wish for. However, my F150 steps up to the plate for that.

It all boils down to different strokes for different folks


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

treilley said:


> Sleeps 7, 2 toilets and 1 shower. Heat, AC, solar, freezer, fridge, 3 burner stove and oven. Standing room. Gas milleage - potentially infinite. Commuter vehicle not needed, work 6 blocks away. Already licensed to travel world-wide...
> 
> Oh wait, you were talking about a road vehicle:thumbsup:


Very nice :thumbsup: If only I could get my wife to counquer her fear of the water. Only good thing is, it's keeps the urge of wanting any type of water going vessel to a minimum, lol. Hey, at least she showers


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

If I were in the OP's spot, I'd be looking for one of those popup pickup bed campers like Chainslap showed. My uncle has one and it is pretty nice for 1-2 people (he's actually lived out of it for months at a time as he roams around the country). Doesn't cut into his fuel economy as much as one that sticks up over the cab, since it is more aerodynamic and lightweight.

The VW van/bus is the 'classic' example, but pickups are plentiful (especially in Utah), cheaper to buy, and you'll get comparable fuel economy in a V8 pickup and a Vanagon (the AWD VW will get worse). You'll have more power, better reliability, and 4 wheel drive for off-road excursions should you want it in the pickup. Plus, the popup camper doesn't really heighten your center of gravity, so you can drive it just about anywhere you could drive the pickup empty.

I may be a little biased -- I've had a pickup for 4 years now and love the versatility. That Element conversion is pretty cool, and there are lots of other options out there! 

We have 3 little kids, so a 30' travel trailer and 3/4 ton pickup combo meet our needs. But based on the reactions of some people, I wont post any pics of my rig!


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Another approach:

Kamp-Rite :: Bicycle Trailers :: Midget Bushtrekka

Steve Z


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Hi Justin! I owned a 1984 Vanagon (Westfalia camper) but the reliability and lack of power prevented me from traveling much. The engine caught on fire in my driveway and now I'm parting it out. I bought a 2002 Eurovan Weekender (pop top & rear table but no kitchen or cabinets) and it is an AWESOME road trip/bike rig. 

Those who compare cost of such a vehicle to hotel room or tent/pad are comparing apples to watermelons. You still have to drive to get to your room/tent site. And after putting over 5000 miles on a trip to CO last fall and 2000 miles on a trip to NC/VA last week, I can tell you it does not compare to having your own rig, fully equipped with your personal gadgets (and your own bikes vs. flying & renting). A rain day comes along and i sit at the table in back and get a pile of office work done. Driving into late night and if i want to sleep it's a simple matter of pulling over and popping the top, no need to rearrange gear or find a room or tent site (any parking lot will do).

I use a Thule T2 hitch-mount rack and occasionally put on the +2 bike extension if daytripping with friends.

Cons - the front wheel drive Eurovan sucks in snow. Studded snow tires would be a huge help, but i have a beater 4wd Subaru for winter and park the van. 20 mpg

This is the best vehicle I have ever owned. It is a pleasure to drive, even driving 12 hours straight at 70-mph. Smooth & comfortable. Love it.

edit - i failed to mention how comfortable the pop top bed is. I leave my sheets and blankets on it and just close the lid. The bottom bed is not as flat or comfortable as the old Vanagon Z-bed, but I sleep up top.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

What sucks about the Element is that its a non fuel efficient 4 cylinder.. no power and not great fuel economy, whats the point?

I had a Honda Odyssey for a bit, really nice on trips without the seats in it and tons more power, but ultimately, it sucked as an every day driver if you have to commute..


----------



## SJKevin (Nov 30, 2011)

Maybe a Chevy Avalanche. There are probably some cool things you could do to customize it for your needs.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

radair said:


> Those who compare cost of such a vehicle to hotel room or tent/pad are comparing apples to watermelons. You still have to drive to get to your room/tent site. And after putting over 5000 miles on a trip to CO last fall and 2000 miles on a trip to NC/VA last week, I can tell you it does not compare to having your own rig, fully equipped with your personal gadgets (and your own bikes vs. flying & renting). A rain day comes along and i sit at the table in back and get a pile of office work done. Driving into late night and if i want to sleep it's a simple matter of pulling over and popping the top, no need to rearrange gear or find a room or tent site (any parking lot will do).


Ditto. I love being able to park our 'motel room' wherever we want. So much nicer to wake up to the sunrise in the middle of red rock desert, high alpine meadows, or wherever else we land than in some old hotel room. I've done the stay in a hotel Moab trip before, and it just didn't do it for me like camping out in Sand Flats does.

Another benefit is we have a fridge, all the cooking abilities we have at home, so we both save money in not eating out (5 meals in a restaurant 3 times a day adds up quickly) and can eat somewhat more healthy, instead of drive-thru burgers. I hope we'll always have a "camping rig" of some sort.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

Look into a Toyota Previa.. I have a 91 with 300K and still passes E-check in Ohio ''knock on wood''. Previas come in assortment of flavors like All-Trac and a supercharge version as well.


----------



## BamaCyclist (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm really liking this thread as I'm looking for something for a family of 3 and I want to keep it minimal, but also functional as we will be spending a lot of time on the road in it. 

What do you all do for toilets? I've done lots of camping and understand you can just dig a hole, or carry a bucket with a lid and pack it out. But for extended camping trips (assuming you're stealth camping) that can add up to quite a pile of pooh.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

At the very least this thread is interesting  Thanks for sharing...

Not surprising, In the end, the best solution is really different for everyone.

We are early 30's, currently reside in Moab, have 2 dogs, no kids and already own a small Subaru with plenty of life left in it. I work from home, she "commutes" 1.5 miles. So we're really ok with a second vehicle being a not-so-good commuter. That being said, I'm not looking to dedicate my life to some van project and It would be nice if it wasn't totally horrible to drive around town. Also not looking to drop a fortune.

So for us, the following ar out of contention:
-Westy
-Sportmobile/sprinter or other spendy high end option
-Big chevy van

In contention:
-Eurovan - Hand it over ROB! 
-Element
-Pickup type solution

Here is a question, are the pickup bed soft shell solutions that would provide a little more head room then a hard cap?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Josie7 said:


> What sucks about the Element is that its a non fuel efficient 4 cylinder.. no power and not great fuel economy, whats the point?
> 
> I had a Honda Odyssey for a bit, really nice on trips without the seats in it and tons more power, but ultimately, it sucked as an every day driver if you have to commute..


I get 24-25 mpg with my Element day in and day out. Lots of people drive the Element like dumdums in traffic, put on wider knobby tires, put a bush bar on the front, a rack with 72 inch bars on top, drive 85 mph, and then complain because they are getting 20-21 mpg. The Ody is big to drive in traffic every day, but a ton easier than something comparable like a full size pickup with a cap or a Suburban.

What would you suggest in place of either of those?


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

I like that Element Ecamper!!! Very nice setup!!!!


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Lance 1030 camper and Ford F-450 has all the comforts of home away from home AC/Heat, shower, toilet, kitchen sink, stove, oven, microwave, refrigerator/freezer, 35 gallon fresh water tank, stereo/cd player, satellite dish, dvd, flat panel TV, pantry, queen size bed and two marine batteries or generator for boondocking.

We can go anywhere because of the 4x4 truck and store our bikes inside the camper while driving we have been to races in Louisiana, Alabama, Arkansas all over Texas and a few trips to New Mexico and Colorado. I choose this over a 5th wheel just because of its go anywhere versatility for MTB activities.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Jwind said:


> ....In contention:
> -Eurovan - Hand it over ROB! ...


You'll have to pry it from my cold dead hands! I'm pretty sure ebxtreme has the same van as me and his is a lot closer to you.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

For now it is a cheap Costco 10person tent, we have three large dogs that accompany us most times.
But in the future it will be something like this (no this is not mine but I will get an FJ60 soon - credit goes to britklr on Your Online Offroad 4×4 Tech Resource - IH8MUD.com)


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

+1 on Nismo's Element conversion. I wanted to do that on my '91 4Runner before I "turned it to pasture" at the family's cabin in Idaho.

I have an '05 Pilot that I would like to do the same thing to. Just something to get a platform above the wheel wells would be a HUGE improvement.

Adding something like this would make it great for larger parties, sheltered dining, a place for the dog, etc.


----------



## saucerboy (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm really impressed with the Ecamper and how versatile the Elements are in general. That's really good stuff.

My uncle and I made a sleeping platform for my Tacoma. Decent storage space underneath leaves plenty of room for two sleeping. You can install/uninstall it without tools in a few minutes.

The large storage spot in the middle holds two (short) surfboards or lots of skis. Hitch mounted bike rack. It's not as nice as some of the setups in this thread but for minimal cost and a little effort it's pretty great.


----------



## Skanskeeny (Apr 25, 2012)

*Flippac*

I use a Flip-pac on an '05 tacoma TRD. When the 'tent is opened I can stand up in the bed and you sleep on a very nice queen size foam mattress. My wife likes it because she is deathly afraid of bears and your not on the ground.
It's nice and breezy in during the day, and when the rain fly is utilized it holds in heat rather well. We use a small tent-shade-thingy for our 'kitchen.'

The really nice thing about this set up is you can rally 4wd trails where most won't go (thanks to the lift, tires, and factory rear locker), so your in the middle of no where with a comfy set up.

It works for me, for those it doesn't... well, haters are always gonna hate...


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bill in Houston said:


> I get 24-25 mpg with my Element day in and day out. Lots of people drive the Element like dumdums in traffic, put on wider knobby tires, put a bush bar on the front, a rack with 72 inch bars on top, drive 85 mph, and then complain because they are getting 20-21 mpg. The Ody is big to drive in traffic every day, but a ton easier than something comparable like a full size pickup with a cap or a Suburban.
> 
> What would you suggest in place of either of those?


I don't have a big solution, but seeing as the ody gets the same mileage as the element, with much more power, I don't understand why most don't drive them.. I got rid of mine because of the commute, but it was a great road trip vehicle, went to BC in it the last two years..

Our solution is going to be a third vehicle I think, a truck to drive on trips and for those pesky landscaping projects..


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

lidarman said:


> I hope all you do the math as you make that "romantic decision"
> 
> I say it's an expensive way of life.
> 
> ...


And you're in touch with nature from inside that hypothetical motel room? Nature channel?!

Everyone's needs and preferences are different. Clearly. Embrace it--telling us how our solutions aren't 'real' is kinda silly, no?


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> I get 24-25 mpg with my Element day in and day out. Lots of people drive the Element like dumdums in traffic, put on wider knobby tires, put a bush bar on the front, a rack with 72 inch bars on top, drive 85 mph, and then complain because they are getting 20-21 mpg. The Ody is big to drive in traffic every day, but a ton easier than something comparable like a full size pickup with a cap or a Suburban.
> 
> What would you suggest in place of either of those?


I have a brushguard on mine and A/T tires and as long as I don't hammer the throttle all the time I can get 23-25mpg. Also, when I have my bigger wheels and even bigger A/T tires on and pull my camper through hills and such, I still usually get better than 18mpg. Also, I believe most of the newer Elements get better mileage than the older ones (mine being an 04). BIH, your obviously not convince everybody to believe what we already know  j/k folks.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I like that flipac. Similar price to the Ecamper. How does one go about getting one. Did you drive down to Prescott? That's a more reasonable distance for me the San Diego.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

random walk said:


> +1 on Nismo's Element conversion. I wanted to do that on my '91 4Runner before I "turned it to pasture" at the family's cabin in Idaho.
> 
> I have an '05 Pilot that I would like to do the same thing to. Just something to get a platform above the wheel wells would be a HUGE improvement.
> 
> Adding something like this would make it great for larger parties, sheltered dining, a place for the dog, etc.


I actually like the tents that these guys make better than the stuff that Honda offers.


----------



## Skanskeeny (Apr 25, 2012)

JWind,
I had Adventure Trailers ship it to me. they reinforced the fiberglass (in places where they may be prone to break due to bed flexing during 'excursions') and they put two LED lights in with four 12v adapter outlets). The truck has the stock outlet plug in the bed for miscellaneous stuff- I'm working on getting a dual battery system for this so I can run a small heater, blender for margs- just the usual stuff when the truck is not running.
It has a pass through window into the cab- nice for the dog, and it folds out in about 30 seconds/folds up in about a minute.
When I bought it I planned on taking it off when not in use, but it only weighs 280lbs and is bigger/more useful than the standard topper- so I leave it on all the time. I did have to upgrade my suspension to handle the 'full load' weight. But that just gave me an excuse to lift it and put bigger tires on it. As she sits, with a full load of gear and peeps we get 18 mpg on ~, unloaded I pull about 19mpg on ~

Love this set up...


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

im not gonna read thru this lol so hopefully im answering your question...


you said pick ups are not good on gas (that really depends on the power you want) i have a ford ranger, 3.0 (edge) sitting on all terrain 31's and i get 19 mpg hwy and about 17 mixed, however you can get the ford ranger 2.3L and regularly get 20-30, 25 is the average but the maintenance makes a difference. caps are easy to find for the rangers, parts as well and they are very comfy and fun to drive! 


i have plenty of camping pictures but im not sure you care to see them since i *hate* dont use camper shells.


----------



## Skanskeeny (Apr 25, 2012)

See what I mean, haters gonna hate...(just joking, man).

I like to see pics of camping missions.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

**** it.

ive never actually used it for camping yett because i built it for day camping but i used it when a storm hit and i needed to keep some stuff dry. takes me 3 minutes to build, you can get a bigger tarp (cost me 20 expensive whopping dollars  ) works well
















( i have a toolbox so i remove the lower legs in the back and it works fine)

this would give you plenty of room in the bed and still haul the bikes 









^^ would have made my yosemite trip easier (see below)


















and i know that someone is about to give me a bad rep because it "doesn't relate" or some ****.


----------



## Skanskeeny (Apr 25, 2012)

Hazardousmtbr-

I rikey, the simplicity is the brilliant part. For the cost of a case of Tecate you now have secured, water proof sleeping- on the fly.

If I would have gone that route I would have the 2012 Spesh Enduro full carbonite/kryptonite build right now and be riding all the time... damn.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

Skanskeeny said:


> Hazardousmtbr-
> 
> I rikey, the simplicity is the brilliant part. For the cost of a case of Tecate you now have secured, water proof sleeping- on the fly.
> 
> If I would have gone that route I would have the 2012 Spesh Enduro full carbonite/kryptonite build right now and be riding all the time... damn.


exactly, its so easy to save money if you really think about what you are doing


----------



## jonny boy (Mar 11, 2004)

I have a Dodge Dakota quad cab, with a topper and space pod and hitch rack. It's plenty of room for hauling all of our (2 adults and 2 kids) stuff tent camping. Pain to load though, for every camping trip, we rarely do it for 2 only two nights.

When my parents visit and we do a road trip, we rent a pop-up trailer to pull behind our other vehicle, a Saturn Outlook. This works real well, I really enjoy the pop-up, and I always have ideas of getting one after a trip like that.

But, what really turns me off on the pop-ups, is cooking where you sleep. In bear country, that seems like a real BAD idea. We have already had a semi-encounter in Aspen, I made the mistake of frying hamburgers, and that difficult to clean pot attracted a smaller animal (guessing small bear) to start slamming on my truck topper door. Where we were not sleeping, fortunately.

So I will stick with tents for now. We mix it up, stay in hotels too, the kids enjoy swimming at the pool. But a weekend of hotel is no comparison to camping, not near as fun, you end up watching more TV instead of playing in the dirt.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

craigslist > recreational vehicles 

great source to find "cheap" pop ups, casitas, truck caps etc...

I got mine a few years back from an older couple that bought it to take a trip to alaska and canada after that trip they got a 5th wheel and wanted to unload a camper cheap rather than paying for two storage spaces.

if you have patience and cash you can pick up some sweet deals


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

NismoGriff said:


> I actually like the tents that these guys make better than the stuff that Honda offers.


Noice! I like the 84000 with the removable screen room option.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

We've gone from a tent to a raised bed inside the shell of a truck. This was pretty good for a few years except when it got really cold.










Now we've upgraded to a truck camper and are enjoying the ability to shower as well as having heat. We spend pretty much every weekend in it in western Colorado.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

random walk said:


> Noice! I like the 84000 with the removable screen room option.


Yup, me too. I can say the only real turn off for me on either the Honda or Napier tents would be releasing the vehicle from the tent if you need to use it and then realigning it when you come back. I'm sure there is a simple enough way to mark the wheel locations though.


----------



## karatemonkey (Mar 9, 2007)

*FJ60- go anywhere, adventure facilitator*

Nice rigs! Seems like the Element is popular in the MTBR world, and for good reason. I was going to go that route but ended up with something a little more affordable and burly, just the way I like it.

My capable, all in one, adventure wagon - a 28 year old, 250K mile Toyota Land Cruiser FJ60 



























Chicks dig Land Cruisers :thumbsup:









Whiskey and Espresso, fuel for shreddin

While there isn't a whole lot of room to do anything but sleep and drive on the inside, having everything in one piece makes it easy to crawl in the back and catch some zzz no matter where you are. Fortunately, I live in a part of the world that sees very few bad weather events so having to cook on the tailgate isn't a deal breaker.

Setup consists of a storage system that breaks into 2 pieces (so I can run the back seat if i need to). In the cargo area is two full length drawers (almost 5' long) with a top access cubby behind the wheel well on one side and an open space for bulky items on the other side. The front piece (which replaces the rear seat) contains 2 top access storage compartments large enough to hold riding gear for two people and full tool kit, with fluids, for the truck. I left enough room behind the front seats to fit 3 6gal water containers, 48" high lift jack, 36" rock bar, and a splitting maul.

Future improvements are- roof storage capacity for the big tools and personal gear, full length swing out bumper carrier for spare tire and fuel, Awning to cover tailgate area, an elastic cargo net in the interior roof for soft goods like sleeping bags, pillows, jackets, etc., tailgate storage for truck fluids, bumper storage for tools.

Only down side is the fuel consumption. I average 15mpg @ 70mph, 17mpg @ 60-65mph. With the bikes on top, mpgs drop to 13-14 depending on wind direction.

I love this old truck. I have only owned it for a short while but it has taken me to some incredible places and has never left me stranded. The thing is engineered to withstand an obscene amount of abuse. There is a reason why this is the vehicle of choice for demanding applications the world over. I hope I never have to sell it.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I had a few setups over the years, tent, pickup bed tents, also had a trailer to carry all camping/bike gear. as we got in our 40's my wife and I were being tired of sleeping on the ground .

last year we found used camper trailer from the 50's for 800$, i'm in the process of fixing it.
i towed it with a '98crv that was our tent camping vehicule for the past years, we used it with a small utility trailer modified for biking/camping..unfortunately the CRV has a very weak 2,4L 4 cyl engine, it had a hardtime pulling the camper.

So we ended up buying a used dodge caravan wth a 6 cyl 3.3l engine..way better..
To me, if you are on a budget, the minivans are the best bang for the buck! i would dream of having a nice VW campervan or something similar but moneywise its not a priority.

Funny thing, the dodge caravan with its bigger size and bigger engine does not cost me a lot more in gaz than the CRV.


attach are a few pics of my old camping trailer. The new camper with its original orange color with our old CRV . and another pics of the camper being fixed/repainted.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

As was said, there are as many solutions as people. Skanskeeny, I am really digging that fliptop - I haven't seen one like that before.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

tartosuc said:


> I had a few setups over the years, tent, pickup bed tents, also had a trailer to carry all camping/bike gear. as we got in our 40's my wife and I were being tired of sleeping on the ground .
> 
> last year we found used camper trailer from the 50's for 800$, i'm in the process of fixing it.
> i towed it with a '98crv that was our tent camping vehicule for the past years, we used it with a small utility trailer modified for biking/camping..unfortunately the CRV has a very weak 2,4L 4 cyl engine, it had a hardtime pulling the camper.
> ...


Oh man, I love teardrop campers. I have actually started making plans to build one. I bought a rotted pop-up and stripped it down to a frame to use, but I can't seem to get around to starting the actual build 

That there is totally :thumbsup:

*edit* Wife has the same CR-V, exccept it's an 01.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

NismoGriff said:


> Oh man, I love teardrop campers. I have actually started making plans to build one. I bought a rotted pop-up and stripped it down to a frame to use, but I can't seem to get around to starting the actual build
> 
> That there is totally :thumbsup:
> 
> *edit* Wife has the same CR-V, exccept it's an 01.


we sold the crv to get the caravan..our other car is a toyota echo..enough for my commute to work, my wife goes by train.

the camper is actually not a teardrop...it looks similar but the teardrop are usually just a bedroom with an external kitchen area at the back.
this one has a counter, stove and sink inside(i'm removing the sink..long story)

if you are looking for good teardrop forum go to Teardrops n Tiny Travel Trailers • Index page
people there build their own, i got a lot of good ideas there.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Mr. karatemonkey,

I've got a Landruiser fetish as well although I don't own one at the moment. I'm looking for an FJ-40..

Like the CAIC decal, my Father started the avalanche warning program (first avalanche warning program in North America) that has become the CAIC


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

BeanMan said:


> Mr. karatemonkey,
> 
> I've got a Landruiser fetish as well although I don't own one at the moment. I'm looking for an FJ-40..
> 
> Like the CAIC decal, my Father started the avalanche warning program (first avalanche warning program in North America) that has become the CAIC


Another TLC lover here... I am currently looking for an 85-87 FJ60 that will be my dog/bike/camping rig. If you guys are not fans already head over to IH8MUD and join the sickness.

Karatemonkey - when/if you ever get the money look into doing a 5spd swap with a diesel and you will see your MPG increase. There are guys that are running them with all the accessories you talked about, lifted with big tires and still averaging 25mph.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is another requirement for any sort of "camping vehicle" IMO...

It must be both significantly more convenient and more comfortable then pitching a tent. A rooftop tent is neither IMO.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

4 wheel drive is nice if you really want a remote private spot. if you want to camp with neighbors in a campground any 2 wheel drive will work.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

I've done the truck/topper, pop-up, but now I'm on to this.

I'm not a fan of same/camper as your shuttle machine anymore. Too restrictive (But provides many freedoms).

Road maggot picture attached.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Great thread...*

I really don't understand why VW no longer imports the Westfalia or Eurovan Camper to NA and why Honda has discontinued the Element. These were the only fun & funky vehicles in either corporation's otherwise dreary offerings!!


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

This was my old setup:










Worked pretty well too. Kinda sucks not being able to sit or stand, and not much fun in the cold and wet. But cheap and easy and all my gear stored the sleeping platform.

The older Tiger vans are pretty neat too, and not outrageously priced and ridiculous as the Earthstompers. Tiger Adventure Vehicles: Available Models


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

A diesel crew cab truck with a topper
Add a tuner get 22+ mpg on a stock eng (I get 26+ not stock 07 chevy dmax)
I also found a air mattress with wheel well cut-outs so it fills my entire bed great for weekend excursions and the cab is about as comfortable as it gets for daily driving


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

I was a dedicated tent camper my whole life, never thought I'd do anything else. Then we had a baby. Camping in the dirt with a baby was not the same.

I found a used pop-up and have about 5k total in it with some repairs, licensing, etc.... Sink, toilet, stove, two big beds, shower, enough room to comfortably have 6 adults inside during a big Moab micro burst storm! We've gotten a LOT of use out of it as a family. My 2yr old gets so excited when we get it out to prepare to go! Can't imagine going back to tent camping, I'm spoiled now, I'll admit it

Pros:
Easy to setup and has all the comforts of home
Nice being able to run into town in the truck or shuttle without having to take your camper with you.
Much less expensive than a big motorhome, etc...










And for the guy that said hotels are the way to go..... there's no hotels in most of the areas I wanna go. You have fun at the Super 8, I'll be hours from nowhere, wathcing the stars & enjoying trails you'll never see.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> You're wrong because you compare a van to a motel room. It's more than just a place to sleep so that comparison isn't relevant.


Actually a camper van is like a hotel room with all the expense but a tent with all the hardship. I like to actually camp...when I camp. Not some pseudo home on wheels that cost more than a hotel on average but not better than a tent.

Good luck with your perspective.

Keep on riding the bike.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

mikesee said:


> And you're in touch with nature from inside that hypothetical motel room? Nature channel?!
> 
> Everyone's needs and preferences are different. Clearly. Embrace it--telling us how our solutions aren't 'real' is kinda silly, no?


Dude, I camp all the time--in a tent.To me a camper is a motel. So might as well stay in one if you want to reallocate money to other people in society. I choose a tent and save the money too.

To be in touch with nature and have a camper? Pfft! I laugh out loud....yeah, I am hypocritcal when I should be sleeping on hay in a cave if I was real. Your're right.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Great thread. Makes me horny to go camping. I drive an Element (God is good), and let me just say that the E's real strength is that it is something of a chameleon. It can go from camper, to family car, to hauler, to commuter, all with equal facility. By far, it is the best car I have ever owned, and the ideal car for my little urban family with an outdoor fetish. Just don't ask the E to carry more than 4 people...


----------



## husaberg (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is an interesting site for the VW lovers. | The Subaru Vanagon Conversions


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

hmmm those rooftop setups are interesting...

dream camper would be a unimog expedition camper...but for now the back of my 4runner works great!


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, there are some nice set ups on this thread. We did many years through the late 90s early 2000s running around the east coast with a nice pop up. My brother and a friend even took a 4 month tour all the way across country to hit all the big spots we had read about in the mags...
Ahhh those were the days.
Now we dont get to far away, we still ride all the time but you know how life can limit those big road trips.
I now have a truck tent with an air mattres and have no complaints.
It takes a bit longer to set up than my friends regular tents, but after a few times its no big deal. level the truck as you would a camper and your styling
Inexpensive alternative if its just for 2 (no kids)
Sportz by Napier


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

+++++++++++2 on the Element. We have two of them. Bought a 2005 new and after years of fun, we found out they were going to not make them anymore,so we bought the last years run. Its so nice to have the bikes inside ( fork mounts on a 1x6 board). Can go on a long camping trip with plenty of room.

The Element is pure function in design


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

lidarman said:


> ... Not some pseudo home on wheels that cost more than a hotel on average but not better than a tent...


Bzzzzzt. Rich, the bed in my van is far more comfortable than any set-up you're sleeping on in your tent, I'll bet on it. And it's way cozier than a hotel room, with more windows & light (but full curtains if you need a quickie on the side of the road). And the cost was comparable to buying a car, which most people in this thread (including you) own.

I'll add to this by saying when it rains all night I can stay dry and be packed up in under 20 seconds while you're taking care of the wet tent (and its contents). Granted, may not be a problem for most of your desert destinations but I've lived it numerous times from both sides.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

For me personally, one of the beautiful things about a camper van is Having enough space to sleep without having to put stuff outside, or do a major conversion operation. This allows you to drive at night until you're too tired to drive anymore, then just pull over wherever you are. It doesn't matter if you're in a city or the middle of nowhere, interstate, whatever. Find any old exit, pull off, and within 5 minutes you're in Bed. Unless you want to have a snack first, which is also quick and easy to do. 

Then, wake up early and hit the road again while the wife is still in bed. You get a lot more miles and less stress this way when compared with a hotel room.

Once there are a couple kids involved in the equation, i can imagine the van being much less appealing. I haven't had to figure that one out, yet.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I really don't understand why VW no longer imports the Westfalia or Eurovan Camper to NA and why Honda has discontinued the Element. These were the only fun & funky vehicles in either corporation's otherwise dreary offerings!!


As far as the VW, i think it would be a hit among young people, but most couldn't afford it. Those vans new would probably cost $50,000 or more. Those who are older and/or could actually afford that, would probably often choose something more conventionally-american instead, like a pickup camper or trailer, or motorhome. I'm sure they'd sell some westies, but unfortunately probably not a lot.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

It's been an interesting experiment with my wife's a4 wagon. I found there is room for 3 bikes and a rooftop box, which leaves the inside with enough room to sleep. I didn't go that way for this last SOC, but I could have slept in the back. I would just have to move some of the gear to the roof box, and maybe leave the cooler outside. Yeah, that won't work in bear country, tho.

I suppose this is true of any wagon.

The awd is actually pretty good, but not rock crawling good. If I got a panzer plate (a big fat aluminum belly plate) to protect the engine, I would take it up a fire road if it wasn't too rocky. Ground clearance sucks tho, especially under the engine oil sump.

It's enough of a beater that I wouldn't feel too bad about a couple of minor scrapes.

No, it's not ideal. I get that. I'm just saying with some creative thinking and some good craigslist finds (like a $100 roof box) you might be able to stretch the gear you got to make something work well enough. I paid like $5400 for this car three years ago, and I don't have to keep a special weekend vehicle around, or one as a daily driver that gets crappy mileage. Plus, it's a blast to drive. :thumbsup:

...heh... and in fully loaded form, I managed to get 21.5 mpg average for the whole Sea Otter Trip of around 250 miles. I usually pull down close to 30 mpg.



BTW, Honda discontinued the Element because they weren't selling many of them. The first years they introduced it, they were selling like 65,000 of them a year. Then, it tapered off. The last year in production they sold 14,000. I guess everybody who was going to buy one, did, and the market was saturated. 14,000 trucks was not enough to warrant keeping the assembly line open.

The VW Transporter (Vanagon, Eurovan, etc) was too expensive to bring over with the dollar as low as it was against the Euro. IIRC, they said it would have to sell for $60k to be profitable, which was not competitive with the rest of the market here in the US. So, they gave us that rebadged Chrysler they called the VW Routan. Not really the same thing.


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

:band:


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Unreal.

The rep system here is beyond silly.

In other words, I just got neg-repped for my contribution to this thread!

The cowardly person that did this without signing their name wrote '_out of touch_'.

!?!?!

I have no problem with criticism, constructive or otherwise. But the anonymity kills me. I can respect any opinion, if those opining are adult enough to sign their name to it.

But snitty jabs and anonymous backbiting help no one.

Sheesh.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Subaru conversion definitely looks like a sweet solution to the Westy's short comings

What is a Subagon?


----------



## fastfroggy (Jun 7, 2007)

our setup


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

sly_foxx said:


> The Subaru conversion definitely looks like a sweet solution to the Westy's short comings
> 
> What is a Subagon?


There are also conversions for the 2.0 Golf engine that would be a lot cheaper, but with slightly less output at 115hp vs 130 hp of the Subie engine. The 2.0 4cyl (also called the 2.slo) is a way solid engine. It is a lot easier to install than the subie engine. There was also guy who used a 1.8 turbo engine from a 2002-ish Jetta. That is more like 170hp, and gets better mileage than the stock 85hp engine.

The only real shortcomings left are the lack of Airbags, ABS and ESP. Vanagons are not the safest vans around, that's for sure. They do pretty well for 1980 technology, but things have gotten way better since then.

This guy's 1.8t Westy Sycro... I want this truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## LIIT (Sep 8, 2008)

honda odyssey is great. I can wheel my bike in drop post helps with this but you can still lean it sideways without one and slide it in. I can also sleep in it with my bike, cooler, and gear. Can also pop the back and watch a dvd. It's also easy to change clothes in the back. 2 bikes with wheels goes in easily if you have 3 bikes and one captains chair in the back, plus gearbags you might have to remove a front wheel or two. If i have to I can add a hitch mounted rack or mount to the existing roof rack bars. I've even thrown a bike up on the roof and lashed it down with a foam pad at the pedals and handle bar to ride to the top of a downhill run...


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I want one of these:
Alvis Stalwart - YouTube

Is it a truck? Is it a bird? Is it a Submarine? Nah, It's a good ol' Stolly.. Strap a tent on top and you're golden, the gas mileage sucks but you'll be able to go ANYWHERE and have fun while doing so..


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

radair said:


> Bzzzzzt. Rich, the bed in my van is far more comfortable than any set-up you're sleeping on in your tent, I'll bet on it. And it's way cozier than a hotel room, with more windows & light (but full curtains if you need a quickie on the side of the road). And the cost was comparable to buying a car, which most people in this thread (including you) own.
> 
> I'll add to this by saying when it rains all night I can stay dry and be packed up in under 20 seconds while you're taking care of the wet tent (and its contents). Granted, may not be a problem for most of your desert destinations but I've lived it numerous times from both sides.


I'm with you 100%. Biggest problem with the newer Eurovans, is finding them! I see a whole lot of them here in Moab all the time, just not for sale!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Our beloved Tacoma and our '72 TrailMite.


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking to pick up one of these tents for my Defender 90- hopefully this summer!


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

piston honda said:


> I'm looking to pick up one of these tents for my Defender 90- hopefully this summer!


It appears to be a tent which is pitched on top of the truck. Is this a tent that prevents you driving anywhere? I guess you could just drive really slow. What if you need to go get a six pack or a loaf of bread after you put this up?


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

This will fit any car we own, so long as we can put a Thule or Yakima roof rack on it. Opens and closes in less than a minute.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My camping vehicle consists of my cheap-azz Coleman sleeping bag. It keeps me warm and cozy in temps down to 25 degrees F. When I wanna get the real Cadillac Combo out for camping, I unfold my cot. Put the cot and the Coleman together and you are set up well for anywhere, anytime...


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've considered the maggiolina, but even used they're well over 1,000 bucks and new are a couple grand, right? The roof top tents seem to be fairly popular though. Maybe i'm missing something. I just don't see what they offer that's worth so much money.

I can see that they offer a dependably flat surface and a nice mattress, compared to sleeping on the ground, and may be a little quicker to set up than a conventional tent. Aside from that, they don't seem to offer many advantages that i can see, and they have several disadvantages too. But i've never used one, maybe there are great things about them that i'm not aware of.

I'm not suggesting that this does or does not apply to anyone posting here, but in my town i suspect roof top tents are often just a fashion accessory for Land Rovers, and not really used much. They look really cool next to the hi-lift jack and extra fuel/water.... for that trip that never happens.


----------



## DavoK (Oct 11, 2004)

They are pricey, but sleeps two, bed is made, couple of bags if needed, bomber in high high winds, no lines to trip over, no flapping, weighs a little over 100#'s, should last forever.


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

Not the best angle with the bikes on, but the long Jeep pulls the old army trailer very nice. Down the road I would like to get a solid top on the trailer to carry a bike/canoe rack. Maybe one day one of those overhead tents so poor old dad doesn't have to sleep on the rocks anymore.








Here is a short video of a trip last fall.


----------



## steelnwool (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm still reading thru this thread, some great stuff. I currently have a Subaru outback, and we camp in a tent. Simple and awesome.

However, 2 things I do find curious

1: The "Life time tent trailer" - Tent Trailer
2: The new Nissan Commercial Vans. 30 grand base model. Out of my range, but slick rig.

If I had all the money in the world it would be a SportsMobile. 

Check out the forums over here : ExPo: Adventure and Overland Travel Enthusiasts some excellent links.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Jwind said:


> Here is another requirement for any sort of "camping vehicle" IMO...
> 
> It must be both significantly more convenient and more comfortable then pitching a tent. A rooftop tent is neither IMO.


Only spoken by someone who has never had the opportunity to use a roof top tent. With a ground tent, you must: 1) find a nice flat spot 2) unpack the tent and poles 3) assemble 4) unpack your bags 4) inflate ground pads. Reverse this tedious process in the morning. With a roof top tent, you either flip it open or crank it up. Inside you can keep your bedding opened up and ready to go. I don't even use sleeping bags anymore. The ground doesn't have to be perfectly flat and I have a nice thick foam mat to sleep on. My main goal is to be able to spend the least amount of time at home or at the campsite actually messing with my tent and the roof top tent allows that to happen.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Surprised no one has mentioned the Jeep Cherokee (old boxy version) yet. We have a 1996 that has served us well over 15 years now. Have looked at replacing it with a minivan / SUV / Wagon, but for the cost of a replacement vehicle the Jeep just makes more sense.

Some of the pros: 
- Cheap
- Easy to find parts where ever you go
- Off road capable from factory, most are 4x4. 
- Mileage is OK 
- Engine lasts even with me driving
- Rack on the top / back can carry what ever you need.

cons:
- Smaller than some other options
- If your over 6' then sleeping inside can be tight. I'm 6'2"
- Spare is mounted inside. Move to roof or back.
- Rusty bolts and unibody construction can be an issue if it has been a rust belt vehicle, just makes it more difficult to work on.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Great thread.

I've "camped" in my Ford Freestyle wagon/crossover but only for a night or two. I can keep the bikes on the roof and most of my gear, food, and cooler inside if I'm by myself but it will only sleep two if most everything else goes out side. Not ideal... but it works. I now have a Flex which is essentially the same except slightly roomier inside and with a hitch mounted bike rack I have room for a cargo box on the roof rack.

This kind of camping is a deal breaker for my wife. In fact, anything without a toilet and a shower and she is not interested. ... but she doesn't want to tow a trailer or drive something humungous.

She really wants one of these Sprinter Van motor homes but they are pricey.

I'm also interested in the Winnebago Realta VW which are older but similar and much less $$... but I don't know much about them. Has anyone had a Realta? Pros? Cons?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*There are a few around here.*



Jwind said:


> I'm with you 100%. Biggest problem with the newer Eurovans, is finding them! I see a whole lot of them here in Moab all the time, just not for sale!


clicky clicky!


----------



## Western Red Cedar (May 15, 2009)

cool rides:thumbsup:


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Unreal.
> 
> The rep system here is beyond silly.
> 
> ...


I gave you positive rep to offset the negative. Thought your post was interesting. I've got an element & wouldn't mind having that extra space on top for sleeping.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Regarding the Rialta, i'd make sure you can stand up inside, they look really short. You might look into the old Astro-van based Tiger campers. They are even smaller but still had a bathroom. Also, in those very small campers, make sure the beds are long enough for you, they are sometimes very short.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

racerwad said:


> Only spoken by someone who has never had the opportunity to use a roof top tent. With a ground tent, you must: 1) find a nice flat spot 2) unpack the tent and poles 3) assemble 4) unpack your bags 4) inflate ground pads. Reverse this tedious process in the morning. With a roof top tent, you either flip it open or crank it up. Inside you can keep your bedding opened up and ready to go. I don't even use sleeping bags anymore. The ground doesn't have to be perfectly flat and I have a nice thick foam mat to sleep on. My main goal is to be able to spend the least amount of time at home or at the campsite actually messing with my tent and the roof top tent allows that to happen.


And what happens when you have to run to town for beer, shuttle bikes etc...


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Love the Sportsmobile but is expensive on gas not to mention the initial investment.

What the heck- I had 2 kidneys anyway...


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

pimpbot said:


> clicky clicky!


True dat!

I found mine on eBay but did a private deal with the guy. A $100 one-way ticket to Florida later and I was driving it home (via Pisgah, of course).


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

radair said:


> True dat!
> 
> I found mine on eBay but did a private deal with the guy. A $100 one-way ticket to Florida later and I was driving it home (via Pisgah, of course).


San Fran. That's where they are hiding. Shoulda known


----------



## Crash&bern (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been all across the states from west Virginia to Moab in my 72 vw westy
It's got a 86 gulf gti for an engine. 
Being from Ontario , the only con is not being able to drive in the winter time. 
The pros , way too many to mention all.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Lactic said:


> Love the Sportsmobile but is expensive on gas not to mention the initial investment.
> 
> What the heck- I had 2 kidneys anyway...


Say one of those at the trail head this past weekend. Don't know much about them but they look like a really nice setup. Cost is a kidney though ouch...


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ...


Funny thing; we're much in the same boat with our VW Passat wagon. I'm a little too tall to sleep comfortably in the back but when solo and lazy, I often will. It's a diesel and hard to give up though with the 40+mpg highway mileage.

The VW eurovan/westfalia was killed because of poor sales and new vehicle tax system which qualified the transporter as a light truck and slapped it with a 25% import tax which would kill off the remaining interest. The resale value on what's currently in rotation is ludicrous.

The best bang for the buck I've seen in camping vehicles are 80s/90s small Toyota campers. They can be had with super low mileage for under 8K; with the V6 motor which could actually climb mountains to some extent. If I didn't mind the ~18MPG I would consider one.

I'm with Lidarman; I have a very difficult time justifying the expense. Tent camping it is. Granted, I sure am jealous of all those nice campers when we're in a large group; especially now with a one-and-a-half year old.

_MK


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Lactic said:


> Love the Sportsmobile but is expensive on gas not to mention the initial investment.
> 
> What the heck- I had 2 kidneys anyway...


I know 2 people with these things. They are ultra awesome. If I had to go back to a single-vehicle-camper unit, I'd go with one of these. The VW Westfallia was neat and all, but just lacks in the cool factor.


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

I now have a 2005 Roadtrek Adventurous, Sprinter-based. Yes, it's expensive but I've been saving for a while (I'm 54 now...). Bought an enclosed 5'x6' trailer in which I carry 4 bikes. My wife and have gone to Colorado/Utah/New-Mexico/Wyoming twice in the last 2 years (from Montreal) and we are planning on going to Wyoming/Idaho/Oregon this September. We absolutely love it. We had an '85 Westfalia for a few years and we enjoyed that too a lot.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a 92 Range Rover!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

I’m in the throes of wrestling with this same issue. I currently own a 1984 Vanagon (7 passenger) with a transplanted 91 Jetta 2.0l engine as well as a number of other upgrades. It’s a great vehicle in many ways, especially with the upgrades. Great in the mountains (lots of torque), holds a ton, gets good gas mileage, great clearance (especially with the BFG’s) etc. BUT, it is very loud on the interstate and really gets blown around in the wind. It can be a little terrifying with the whole family in there. The gear ratio is the original which was designed for a blazing 55 mph. Out here, 75 is the limit which means you either drive a lot slower than everyone else, or no one talks because its too loud. Reliability of an aging vehicle is an issue, too, as is the lack of AC. Its time to let the old girl go.

But we’ve had this vehicle for 11 years now and its only left us stranded once. I’ve hauled bikes, boats, kids, dogs and more all over NM, into Colorado, Texas and Arizona. It’s a great camping vehicle! Our other car, which is also a sound travel vehicle, is a 91 Volvo wagon (and does have AC)

So, in looking to upgrade, we have narrowed it down to a Forester. Now, I have resisted the Subaru groupie fandom network for some time, but when I take into consideration fuel costs (and the need to have something with clearance at the least and $wd or Awd at the most) this seems like one of the best options. 

FTR I’m talking used for any of these options. If you are looking to buy new, the Forester is now notably larger.


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

The wife and I have kicked around the idea of getting one of these: 









Not cheap, so for now it's a tent on the dirt.

SylvanSport | the GO | Lightweight Unique Camping Travel Trailer


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

Fusion said:


> The wife and I have kicked around the idea of getting one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just cant justify going 55 mph to not sleep on the dirt  but then again i tow a boat almost every camping i go on so im going 55 anyway! seems cool though! whats the price tag on one of those?


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

hazardousmtb said:


> i just cant justify going 55 mph to not sleep on the dirt  but then again i tow a boat almost every camping i go on so im going 55 anyway! seems cool though! whats the price tag on one of those?


About $7,995.00


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

This:








Towed with this:


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I found this on Craigslist and wish I had the extra $2k to snag this thing, this would be such a fun camper to take on some trips. Almost seems like its too good of a deal to be true. Apparently it has 18k original miles.










1978 Datsun Chinook Camper

My Jeep Cherokee has worked out just fine though, maybe some day I can get a pull behind or a roof top tent for it.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

We're on the same page. I've spent more nights than I can count sleeping in the back of XJ. I can get 25mpg, it sleeps drier & quieter than a tent (for when Lidarman is snoring), and goes anywhere I'd want to drive to. It also does fine towing our little pop-up camper when the wife & daughter are along for the trip.



crux said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the Jeep Cherokee (old boxy version) yet. We have a 1996 that has served us well over 15 years now. Have looked at replacing it with a minivan / SUV / Wagon, but for the cost of a replacement vehicle the Jeep just makes more sense.
> 
> Some of the pros:
> - Cheap
> ...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

SDKmann said:


> I found this on Craigslist and wish I had the extra $2k to snag this thing, this would be such a fun camper to take on some trips. Almost seems like its too good of a deal to be true. Apparently it has 18k original miles.


Ooo, that is SO fine. Those little guys were all over the place when I lived in California. 18k original miles must mean it overheats or swerves badly in crosswinds.


----------



## Ted_R (Feb 21, 2011)

Get an RV like Black Pete's in the Goofy Movie !


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

NuMexJoe said:


> We're on the same page. I've spent more nights than I can count sleeping in the back of XJ. I can get 25mpg, it sleeps drier & quieter than a tent (for when Lidarman is snoring), and goes anywhere I'd want to drive to. It also does fine towing our little pop-up camper when the wife & daughter are along for the trip.


25 MPG in the Cherokee? Wow that is really good even if all highway. I'm topping out at 20 max rolling on 31" tires.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sometimes everything I need for camping fits in my backpack....depends on the camping trip.
If it is just a quick weekend out with the whole family we pull a 24 foot camper with my wife's Yukon XL.
If it is a week+ long camping, dirt biking, boating, fishing, mountain biking, beer drinking expedition. I use my 86 1-ton crew cab Chevy. 454, 4 speed, flatbed....hauls dirt bikes, ATVs, firewood, pulls 24 foot camper and 16 foot boat all at the same time. Don't ask about fuel mileage. All assembled it is over 64 feet long.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

crux said:


> 25 MPG in the Cherokee? Wow that is really good even if all highway. I'm topping out at 20 max rolling on 31" tires.


Im in same boat, maxing around 20ish in a completely stock Cherokee. What is the secret for getting 25 mpg? The gas mileage I get, especially around town, is the only thing I don't like about my Jeep.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

-Chainslap- said:


> This was my old setup:


awesome moto-trials bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

My old '87 Wolfsburg Weekender:










I drive a Subaru Forester now. But, If I wanted something bigger for camping, I'd look at a Land Cruiser RV: (I doubt there are many/any of these in the States)


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

TroyS600 said:


> Regarding the Rialta, i'd make sure you can stand up inside, they look really short.


Don't know about the beds and I wondered about the ceiling height but it looks high enough in the vid clip in the link. It shows the guy standing up in it....... of course he may only be 5' 2".

They say they get ~18mpg highway but I can't imagine the 2.8 V6 engine pulling any steep grades very fast.....or even keeping speed up in a stiff head wind.


----------



## Snosaw (Jun 10, 2009)

Whiskey and Espresso, fuel for shreddin

I like the "I support the CAIC" sticker!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine's not nearly as nice as many of the other entries but I'm quite happy with my Forester for camping duties. It's already proven itself on more than one occasion.









I wrote about the *first* camping excursion (pic above) I had with it in 
this older passion post. It transported three guys, all of our camping gear AND riding gear for the weekend with room to spare.

With this kind of camping, you do need to pack standard camping gear. I plan on getting a small tent trailer in the future for this sort of thing or when we take the kids along etc. It'll pull that without issue.

I later went on a solo outing and slept very comfortably in it with loads of room for everything I needed. Great AWD system, a nice (not over the top) height for getting around on rougher roads. Nice to drive around the city too. I dig it so far

And, despite the wheels, I DO got off the beaten path a bit with it. I don't "bush whack" but it does get dirty so............. I just like nice wheels (nice to me at least). 









Still though, if this vehicle actually existed, all I can say is, holy camping Transformer Batman!
Cool concept. :thumbsup: I'd drive it.


----------



## cutthroat (Mar 2, 2004)

Pop-up for me - going on 10 years old now, so it's paid for many nights worth of hotel rooms, and there's nothing like a furnace when the temps drop way down in Moab in November...


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

SDKmann said:


> Im in same boat, maxing around 20ish in a completely stock Cherokee. What is the secret for getting 25 mpg? The gas mileage I get, especially around town, is the only thing I don't like about my Jeep.


I've had a couple of Cherokees, as well as a couple YJ's w/ the 4.0, and 20 mpg is about the best I ever got, too. I spend quite a bit of time on automotive forums, and there are always a few "statistical outliers" on mpg claims, for a variety of reasons, I suppose.

The Cherokee is a great little vehicle; mine were reliable and quite capable. That said, you can get close to the same mpg out of something a lot bigger. For example, our Suburban gets 18-19 mpg on the freeway, and has more room in the back with the 2nd row upright than the Cherokee does with the seats folded down. In the last 10 years (edit: actually, more like 13 years -- how time flies!), we've had a Cherokee (20-21 mpg hwy), a Durango (16-18 mpg hwy), and now the Suburban, and the 'Burb has a lot more capability (I've fit 7 people and 7 bikes in and on top of mine before (4 on the roof rack, 3 behind the 3rd row seat w/ wheels removed)) than any of 'em, and costs about the same to operate. I know, Suburbans are kind of a poster child for the Green movement (even though, as I mentioned, they are just about as fuel efficient as a lot of smaller, less useful vehicles out there), but it is about as versatile as a vehicle can be. One of the best vehicles I've ever owned.

Come to think of it, an older Suburban could be a great camping rig for the OP. The most floor room you're going to find outside of a clubl wagon van, 4x4, tow capability, and plenty of 'em to be found in Utah.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Jwind said:


> And what happens when you have to run to town for beer, shuttle bikes etc...


Really?

You just flip it shut. No security issues, nothing. What do you do with your tent? Pack it all up or just let the tent and everything you have inside sit?

As for shuttling bikes, I don't see the problem? I have a hitch rack (which is really the only solution for legit bike transport, anyway) soooooo...

You've just highlighted _another_ advantage roof top tents have over ground tents.

Just give it a shot. There are places you can rent them at to decide if it's right for you.


----------



## JREinMN (Mar 15, 2007)

Another Jeep Cherokee owner here. I'm 6'1" and have spent plenty of nights in the back. I've owned my current Cherokee for 10 years. It has 218k on it and still runs as good as the day I got it. I think at some point I'm going to need to replace it but it just won't die. I love this car.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

If anyone is looking for an older Vanagon this one just came up in the KSL classifieds Utah (not mine).


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tystevens said:


> Come to think of it, an older Suburban could be a great camping rig for the OP. The most floor room you're going to find outside of a clubl wagon van, 4x4, tow capability, and plenty of 'em to be found in Utah.


Since getting my AWD Astro and realizing the mileage is no better than a Suburban, and it's not as spacious or off-road capable, i've also thought the 'burb seems like a good choice. It has a lot bigger footprint for parking spaces and turn radius, that's about the only drawback.

A 'burb with a nice big pop-top could be the hot ticket. They're super cheap to buy, very reliable, and as reasonable on gas as anything even approaching their size.

I've never seen one with a pop top or high roof, but i once saw an excursion with a custom pop top on expedition portal. I believe it was built by derek at colorado camper vans (google it).


----------



## malathy (May 2, 2012)

really good.......................


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Three things: First, it's back to stock. That is, I took off my 2-inch lift, and went back to 225/75R15 tires. Second, I've got the 5-speed, with the 3.07 gears (the automatic was 3.55). And most importantly, I live and road trip at altitude. Driving around the mountain west, the air is less dense, and all other things being equal, that helps highway mileage tremendously. I don't get 25mpg on the Interstate going 85mph, but if I'm doing 65-70mph and have nothing on the roof (got a hitch rack that I like), then 25 is easily achievable.
- Joe



SDKmann said:


> Im in same boat, maxing around 20ish in a completely stock Cherokee. What is the secret for getting 25 mpg? The gas mileage I get, especially around town, is the only thing I don't like about my Jeep.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

KRob said:


> Great thread.
> which are older but similar and much less $$... but I don't know much about them. Has anyone had a Realta? Pros? Cons?


No experience or knowledge but a couple of years back there was an extensive Blog by a young guy who was living full time boondocking in an urban environment in a Realta. He went to considerable length explaining why he chose this vehicle plus all the mods that he made. try searching under Realta+ boondocking + full-time Rving etc, maybe it will still turn up. 
Point being, if he could live in comfortably full-time it should be more than adequate as a vacation vehicle.

I think this could be the link..
Living in a Small RV: Introduction - TYNAN


----------



## mummer43 (Jan 28, 2004)

This is the ultimate camping and expedition vehicle:










EarthRoamer


----------



## forrestvt (May 20, 2007)

Custom builds but seen a bunch around, 4x4 with a camper...doesnt get much better than that. Seen them with diesel motors too.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

mummer43 that is bad ass.

Best, John


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll take one of those F650 Earthroamers w a big Cummins diesel, please. (may have to sell my house to get it, though!).


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Tystevens said:


> I'll take one of those F650 Earthroamers w a big Cummins diesel, please. (may have to sell my house to get it, though!).


your house must be worth a lot more than mine...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Where I reside when I'm in the doghouse...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

it is definitely the ultimate something. From the EarthRoamer Web site: 
Ford F-550 (estimated Price) $57,580
EarthRoamer Base Price $174,699
Total $232,279
Pricing subject to change until contract is signed and deposit is received



mummer43 said:


> This is the ultimate camping and expedition vehicle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I Have my heart set on a Chinook someday.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

That truck looks sweet. Costs nearly as much as the house though. For that cost wonder if a Unimog and a converted radio box would be just as efficient at a lower price point.

Found a 1990 mog for $68K asking and radio box at $6K

Figure it would cost around $20-30K max converting the radio box into an camper using luxury materials along with mounting it on the unimog. I'm sure with a little research you could find a good vehicle at a much lower cost.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Those are cool, but none of us would likely ever take one somewhere we couldn't have gone in an f-350 with a mild lift, lockers and a camper on the back. Plus, if you get it stuck, just leave it there and buy another one when you get home. You'll still have spent less money.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

inshriachhouse.com


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Two more contenders...


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine...










Somebody else's...










SPP


----------



## giantjeff (May 1, 2010)

This is an Awesome thread. I have loved camping forever and instill it in my kids. I always try to incorperate some sort of bike ride into my trips. This is my rig, I know a little out of the realm of what has been discussed. I,ve been contimplating a dirt roads trip with it and the mountain bike. I've been thinking about giving up my truck and getting a vanagon for litle overnighter Mnt Bike excursions but they just dont seem practical as a daiyly driver. The Element deal is awesome and now has my attention as it could be a daily driver.


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

Sprinter conversion by Outside Van is my dream camper rig, but I'd be tempted by a custom converted Mercedes Unamog if money were no object.


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

I love this thread. Basically, my camping is all centered around spending as much time as possible near trails. With two young children (one under a year old), it's meant that I have to re-do about everything in the way I think about camping. I hope to have my "rig" setup and posted for discussion soon.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

John Kuhl said:


> mummer43 that is bad ass.


And the size of that photo is just bad.

Seriously, get a clue.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

radair said:


> And the size of that photo is just bad.
> 
> Seriously, get a clue.


Ha. Seriously. Totally breaks layout. I know there is a size (data) limit for posting images. There should be a size (dimension). I would expect something like that from bulletin!


----------



## mblock (Jan 22, 2007)

*Teardrop camper trailers*

Local guy in our MTB club builds Teardrop trailers. Caters to the biking/kayaking crowd. They are pretty slick and you don't have to have a huge vehicle to tow them. Lots of pics on his website and Facebook page....

TCTeardrops

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Teardrop-Trailer/193147666566


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Umm*

I am eyeing one of these. I plan on pulling it to the trail-head with my bike.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

radair said:


> And the size of that photo is just bad.
> 
> Seriously, get a clue.


I pictured him having a 42" monitor set to 8164x6124 resolution. "Finally, a photo on the internet that isnt too small!"


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

mblock said:


> Local guy in our MTB club builds Teardrop trailers. Caters to the biking/kayaking crowd. They are pretty slick and you don't have to have a huge vehicle to tow them. Lots of pics on his website and Facebook page....
> 
> TCTeardrops
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Teardrop-Trailer/193147666566


Slick indeed. I like it.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Funrover said:


> I use a 92 Range Rover!


Ack! I had one of those atrocious vehicles. Do you bring a parts truck along on trips too?


----------



## Fusion (Jan 28, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> I am eyeing one of these. I plan on pulling it to the trail-head with my bike.


what's that?


----------



## lotstar (Apr 10, 2008)

Love my MK6 Golf!


----------



## nmtim (Sep 21, 2005)

radair said:


> Hi Justin! I owned a 1984 Vanagon (Westfalia camper) but the reliability and lack of power prevented me from traveling much. The engine caught on fire in my driveway and now I'm parting it out. I bought a 2002 Eurovan Weekender (pop top & rear table but no kitchen or cabinets) and it is an AWESOME road trip/bike rig.
> 
> Those who compare cost of such a vehicle to hotel room or tent/pad are comparing apples to watermelons. You still have to drive to get to your room/tent site. And after putting over 5000 miles on a trip to CO last fall and 2000 miles on a trip to NC/VA last week, I can tell you it does not compare to having your own rig, fully equipped with your personal gadgets (and your own bikes vs. flying & renting). A rain day comes along and i sit at the table in back and get a pile of office work done. Driving into late night and if i want to sleep it's a simple matter of pulling over and popping the top, no need to rearrange gear or find a room or tent site (any parking lot will do).
> 
> ...


Bumble Bee Tuna! - crap the picture didn't copy over.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Our combination road trip & camping machine.

1997 Ford E-350 with 7.3L Power Stroke Diesel, Quigley 4x4 conversion.
When we bought it the interior had a captain's chair & wood cabinets along both walls.
I since replaced the captain's chair with a bench seat that folds into a bed. Still need to do some more work on the cabinets to get them to fit when the bed is folded out.
On the back I have a North Shore Rack NRS-6.

Trail head camping in the South Chilcotin.

5 people & 5 bikes down to Moab.

Sometimes having a 4x4 high clearance vehicle allows you to get to some high trail heads.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

lidarman said:


> I hope all you do the math as you make that "romantic decision"
> 
> I say it's an expensive way of life.
> 
> ...


The trouble is that at lot of the places we ride don't have hotels within a reasonable distance.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I really don't understand why VW no longer imports the Westfalia or Eurovan Camper to NA and why Honda has discontinued the Element. These were the only fun & funky vehicles in either corporation's otherwise dreary offerings!!


Honda killed the Element due to lack of sales.

There is a sales numbers chart I've seen on the net somewhere, people just stopped buying them.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

TroyS600 said:


> As far as the VW, i think it would be a hit among young people, but most couldn't afford it. Those vans new would probably cost $50,000 or more. Those who are older and/or could actually afford that, would probably often choose something more conventionally-american instead, like a pickup camper or trailer, or motorhome. I'm sure they'd sell some westies, but unfortunately probably not a lot.


For people interested in a new Westphalia or Eurovan type van conversion, 2 companies to check out are:

GTRV - The Drivable, Garagable, Pop Top Camper!

&

Sportsmobile Custom Camper Vans - Your Home Away From Home

Both will do custom work on the different van platforms.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Sarguy said:


> I Have my heart set on a Chinook someday.


If people want to build their own, there are ex-4x4 ambulances with the box on the back that come up for sale occasionally.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

CraigH said:


> If people want to build their own, there are ex-4x4 ambulances with the box on the back that come up for sale occasionally.


Not a bad suggestion, but not for me. It would be too creepy knowing that people had died in my newly renovated camper....:eekster:


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Our previous camping & road trip machine.

A 1989 Dodge B-250 with 318. We replaced it with the Ford van above when the Dodge rolled over 400,000km and it was due for a bunch of front end work and the body rust was starting to come back.

The Dodge had 2 bench seats so sat 8, but the 2 back seats folded flat into a bed.

Despite the Ford being a LOT heavier and bigger it seems to be cheaper to run. (I'm guessing the diesel is more efficient at the continuous RPM required for multi-hour drives at freeway speeds.) 

We've camped all over Western Canada & Western US with it.

Camping on the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, Rainbow Rim trail head.

Top of Packer Saddle, Downieville California. 8 people & 8 bikes shuttled to the top.

2 week road trip to Oregon & California with 4 people in the van & a trailer full of bikes, beer cooler, firewood, canopy.


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

Whenever I need camping, I borrow this.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Honda killed the Element due to lack of sales.
> 
> There is a sales numbers chart I've seen on the net somewhere, people just stopped buying them.


Honda's own fail. Every iteration they moved it further away from the original, maybe trying to give it more mainstream appeal and look. Same time they also dropped manual tranny. Also typical Honda crappy seats and driving position, no heated seats option etc.
All of the above have always kept it off my short list. Also it is based on the original CRV platform which I did own ('97) and was my most disliked vehicle I have had in my lifetime!
That alone probably scared me away from ever considering the Element. That said, I hate to see them go because they had the potential to be so much more!


----------



## Simonns (Mar 25, 2004)

mummer43 said:


> This is the ultimate camping and expedition vehicle:
> 
> EarthRoamer


I saw an earth roamer the other day on I-70 coming back from Fruita. I had never seen one before. Truck is actually an Ford F-550. It was huge.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Honda's own fail. Every iteration they moved it further away from the original, maybe trying to give it more mainstream appeal and look. Same time they also dropped manual tranny. Also typical Honda crappy seats and driving position, no heated seats option etc.
> All of the above have always kept it off my short list. Also it is based on the original CRV platform which I did own ('97) and was my most disliked vehicle I have had in my lifetime!
> That alone probably scared me away from ever considering the Element. That said, I hate to see them go because they had the potential to be so much more!


True, it devolved into something it was not. In the end it was nothing more than a square CRV. It should have evolved into a lighter version of the FJ. 
Sadly it was a parts bin vehicle. So unless it diverged from the CRV, it had nowhere to go.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I saw this on the web while websurfing around. Looks pretty interesting with many clever features. More info at Innovan:


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Is it even camping if you have everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink?


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> Is it even camping if you have everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink?


Yes. If you're sitting in any type of developed campground, it's considered camping. I like strapping on a backpack and hiking out 10 miles and pitching a tent but if you're just carrying your crap 20 feet from your car, it's not much different than sitting in a van/rv, just less comfortable. Anyway, after riding hard for a day having a place to wash up, cook, hangout, and a soft bed to sleep in, is way more preferable to a tent. Don't knock it unless you've tried it. :thumbsup:


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

> Is it even camping if you have everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink?


A lot of the nay-sayers sound like single guys. If it's just me, all I need is a bag, a pad, maybe a tent, my kitchen box, and I can either sleep on my roof rack or on the ground. I have two kids, 12 and 14, I'm 43, my wife grew up camping and has had a lifetime of it, and just doesn't dig it anymore; mostly the prep and cleanup. We have two golden retrievers too. With four people and two dogs and lots of bikes and gear, our '94 Land Cruiser has been perfect, but now my wife often says that she doesn't want to camp anymore. She loves to go to the mountains and loves riding her mountain bike. We're looking at a pop-up trailer or maybe even a camper van.


Untitled by fnagrom, on Flickr

It's no rv, but I have a 42qt electric fridge that runs off 12v or 110v, portable chemical toilet (depending on where we go), kitchen box, (soon) propane-powered hot shower, collapsible sink, 20 gallons of fresh water, two-burner stove and, with the bike rack removed from the roof rack (as above), two people can sleep up top. I put heavy-duty suspension in it from Australia (ARB) when I got the truck, 14 years ago. I definitely put the suspension down into its comfortable range when we're going on family camping trips.

Just consider that the softer lifestyle isn't necessarily for the person driving the car or riding the bike. It might be for the family that comes with the rider / driver, so that they can go camping and ride.

My personal dream vehicle is a SportsMobile Ford Van or Mercedes Sprinter conversion. I've got four friends with these, and those vehicles seem pretty perfect. But this thing is paid for. Watching the pop-top classifieds.

Morgan


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

*Go big or go home....*

just kidding...
Not very practical for true off roading. For us we go to a more commercial typer campground then bike to the trail head.
35' trailer 2 slideouts, furnace, AC shower, sleeps 8.
2012 Ram diesel seats 6


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

the-one1 said:


> Is it even camping if you have everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink?


Notice the quotes... "camping vehicle". The purpose of a camping vehical IMO is not really for "camping" in the traditional sense at all. It's to provide a bot more flexibility/comfort for traveling so one can focus on the things they want to do when reaching the destination - like ride! And then have a comfy bed and a place to call home for a few night.

So no, it's not camping.


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

Great thread! Keep it going!
We have a 1998 Honda CR-V, and although it's no offroader (More like soft-roader!) we have taken it camping and have been able to drive it in the dirt to get to the trails. Great gas mileage, too! Usually get about 26-28 mpg on the highway.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

NotQuiteClimbing said:


> Yes. If you're sitting in any type of developed campground, it's considered camping. I like strapping on a backpack and hiking out 10 miles and pitching a tent but if you're just carrying your crap 20 feet from your car, it's not much different than sitting in a van/rv, just less comfortable. Anyway, after riding hard for a day having a place to wash up, cook, hangout, and a soft bed to sleep in, is way more preferable to a tent. Don't knock it unless you've tried it. :thumbsup:


Exactly. Some of the crosswise looks and snide remarks ("did you forget anything?") from the "true campers" as I'm setting up my 30' trailer in Moab or elsewhere are kind of funny and ironic. Like it is more 'hardcore' or 'natural' to unload your stuff from a car, carry it 5 feet, and set up a tent to sleep in a developed campground. I have news for you -- if I can drive my 20' truck w/ 30' trailer there, it isn't all that natural, isolated, and definitely is not hard-core! And after a hot 5 hr ride in Moab, a nice shower, fridge full of drinks, steaks on the grill, and queen sized bed after sitting around the fire is not a bad way to go!

There is all kinds of camping. I've been on week-long pack trips, overnight runs up the canyon with just a pad, sleeping bag, and some breakfast on my back, and stays at full-hookup RV 'resorts' with pools, game rooms, and all the amenities. It is all good.


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's a few more rigs from the Overland Expo I went to this past weekend:





A "modest" rig...






4x4 school bus!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a few more from the Overland Expo. Saw you out there Chainslap. Good to see you made it out of the moto side.

Having spent at least two years of my 50 yrs sleeping on the ground my my 2cents with regard to mtb trips and camping the focus is the riding. It's nice to have some creature comforts.


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

rockman said:


> Here's a few more from the Overland Expo. Saw you out there Chainslap. Good to see you made it out of the moto side.
> 
> Having spent at least two years of my 50 yrs sleeping on the ground my my 2cents with regard to mtb trips and camping the focus is the riding. It's nice to have some creature comforts.


Actually, I only spent about 10 minutes down motorcycle alley. I can only look at so many BMW "adventure" bikes. And there were...umm...a few out there.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

does the guy with the ambulance sleep on a gurney inside?

nice assortment of rigs.


----------



## SCTreeHugger (Jun 22, 2005)

CraigH said:


> Our previous camping & road trip machine.
> 
> A 1989 Dodge B-250 with 318. We replaced it with the Ford van above when the Dodge rolled over 400,000km and it was due for a bunch of front end work and the body rust was starting to come back.
> 
> ...


Nice rig.

I just picked up a 90 Dodge with 145,000 km . :thumbsup:

It has a gas powered fridge, gas stove, water, marine battery + inverter, and a fold out bed.

The plan is to use it for an 8 week road trip this summer plus a few trips through the fall and winter and then sell it. But I'm already getting attached to it, we'll see.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

SCTreeHugger said:


> Nice rig.
> 
> I just picked up a 90 Dodge with 145,000 km . :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Make sure you buy LT tires with stiff sidewalls. Anything else wear out quickly.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

Jwind said:


> Here is a question, are the pickup bed soft shell solutions that would provide a little more head room then a hard cap?


Check these guys out. They make stuff for just about any vehicle, and probably would even custom build something for your Subaru if you wanted them to. Good people, good quality stuff.

AT- Camper Shells


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow.

If this thread represents the state of Mountain Biking, I'm sad....oh well, lots of votes by lots of folks.

The truth is out...there.

(Imagine some profound literature quote here)


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Wow.
> 
> If this thread represents the state of Mountain Biking, I'm sad....oh well, lots of votes by lots of folks.
> 
> ...


How does the way people choose to camp reflect the state of Mountain Biking? Get off your high horse.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

lidarman said:


> Wow.
> 
> If this thread represents the state of Mountain Biking, I'm sad....oh well, lots of votes by lots of folks.
> 
> ...


seriously dude, what bug crawled up your ass? no one is giving you grief that your idea of camping includes room service, so why are you giving people a hard time for how they spend their time or money to camp in the fashion that suits them, their family, or their wallets?

ive done extended backcountry backpacking, long-distance backpacking, car camping, RVing...and loved it all. In my 20s I was all about taking whatever fit in my gregory. In my 30s I was all for loading the pickup/van and car-camping tent, and hitting a campground. In my 40s, I am in the market for a pull-behind trailer of some sort for some additional creature comforts.

The only real difference between you and the rest of us, is that it seems the rest of us dont seem to care how you prefer to camp.


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm too old to care what others think and so I've been packing the minivan full of stuff for about 5 years now. We take a small tent with us, and when we get to our campsite, we use it as a shed- put all our stuff in the tent and make the bed in the van, takes 5 minutes or less. Great mileage, easy driving, plenty of room, DVD player for bike porn, Short runs of air or heat if its REALLY necessary, which it usually isn't with a small fan.

In Winter- I can pack in 5 doods and 5 bikes INSIDE the van (wheels off, frames packed in sideways) for the 3 hour drive to Rays Milwaukee, which I've done roughly 30 times in the last 2 years. 

When we're not camping, the bikes go in without taking the wheels off. Just throw the 2 place bike stand behind the front seats, roll 2 bikes into it just like you would in the garage, place cooler in front of tires (so they don't roll out when you accellerate) and all is well. Both bikes can fit on one side of the van leaving room for a rogue hoe, sharpened flat shovel, hard rake,chainsaw, gallon of water, cooler of beer, bag of dewalt batteries and 1/4 inch impacts, screws, etc. you name it. Even hauled about 1500 lbs of rock a few times.

If I want to grab the 3 grandkids (soon to be 4!) I can throw the seats back in , in less than a minute and be ready to go.

The amazing thing is, pretty much everybody who takes the time to comment says they wish they could find a vehicle that would do what we do... that isn't a minivan. 

So I ask you. Are you the kind of person who is cool because of what you drive, or what you do? Either way is cool as long as you're comfortable with yourself. If you happen to be a dood who can be cool in a mini-van, then I welcome you to my baggie wearing, flats riding, 24 hour racing, paranoid drop clearing ranks. 

If not, on your left.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Sleeping in a Van Down by the River*



Vibrato said:


> I'm too old to care what others think and so I've been packing the minivan full of stuff for about 5 years now. .......The amazing thing is, pretty much everybody who takes the time to comment says they wish they could find a vehicle that would do what we do... that isn't a minivan.
> So I ask you. If you happen to be a dood (*or dood-ette*) who can be cool in a mini-van, then I welcome you to my baggie wearing, flats riding, 24 hour racing, paranoid drop clearing ranks. If not, on your left.


The mini van rocks; don't think we could live without one. Happened on a flawless condition, low mileage 2004 Mazda MPV* a few years ago and it is great.

Somebody was watching us load bikes (two 29ers) and said, "So, they just roll right in there?" Um, yes. For the daily driver w/ 2-bike configuration, we keep one seat in the second row, easily removed when it is replaced by a sleeping platform with storage underneath for car camping. The bikes then go on a swing-away rack on the back so we can access the back of the van.

Now contemplating a little trailer from Harbor Freight (probably about 4' wide x 5' long) to schlep our stuff for long vacations. We have an old Thule roof box that is about the right size to hold an adult human body or alternately, a bunch of camping stuff & bike gear, that could be mounted on the trailer on one side, with bike mounts on the other. 
This arrangement should be narrow and light enough to not adversely affect gas mileage. For about a $300 investment it could make the camping experience more convenient. We wouldn't necessarily take more stuff, it would just make things much easier to access. For summer, I'm making some screens to cover the open windows to keep out the bugs while we are sleeping and to let in the nice cool night air.

As a "side" note, once you've gotten used to the sliding passenger doors on a van, conventional doors will drive you crazy while car camping.

*Mazda foolishly killed the MPV (*M*ulti *P*urpose *V*ehicle) a few years ago. RIP


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

NismoGriff said:


> I was typing a plus one for the Element also and my computer crashed. I now see there are others that know  The Ecamper is fantastic, but if you don't want to spend that kinda money, there are other options.


Impressively simple.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

plus 1 for sliding doors. best thing ever in tight parking lots too.


----------



## kYLEMtnCRUZr (Dec 7, 2011)

Not to mention you can sell your camper and get most of your money back. I'm looking at 118 wheelbase sprinters. They are sub $10k now and people say they will go for 500k miles. Mpg equal to my Subaru and possible bio diesel conversion. No brainer. 

If I can talk my wife into it, we will be urban campers. Matterfact that sprinter above labeled "service" is actually some dudes living space. He left the decals on it to remain stealth. Nobody to knock on your window at night telling you to move.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

This was my 95 Previa. Mid-engine, rear wheel-drive and factory super-charged. I deeply regreted selling it...









DIY awning, Dual batteries, Curtains, ...









I would say better than any motel/hotel breakfast...









Can actually fit a full size air mattress in here....









Montauk, NY......


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Saw this at a show a few years ago. Liked the bike rack on top and the ultra-lite set up. Could be towed by anything.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Great thread, some sweet setups! Spotted this setup the other day during a ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

kYLEMtnCRUZr said:


> Not to mention you can sell your camper and get most of your money back. I'm looking at 118 wheelbase sprinters. They are sub $10k now and people say they will go for 500k miles. Mpg equal to my Subaru and possible bio diesel conversion. No brainer. .


Show me where you can get one for that price.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Unicat. Don't play around.

http://www.unicat.net/en/index2-Programm.html


----------



## Oz (Mar 16, 2008)

socalMX said:


> Great thread, some sweet setups! Spotted this setup the other day during a ride!:thumbsup:


Were you on the Fullerton Loop? That looks really familiar.


----------



## socalMX (Oct 31, 2009)

Oz said:


> Were you on the Fullerton Loop? That looks really familiar.


Thats the place!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Sarguy said:


> Saw this at a show a few years ago. Liked the bike rack on top and the ultra-lite set up. Could be towed by anything.


That...I...It...

speechless


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sarguy said:


> Saw this at a show a few years ago. Liked the bike rack on top and the ultra-lite set up. Could be towed by anything.


Yeah, that is pretty cool. What is it called? I can't quite make out the name. I want to google it. Or do you have a link?

Edit: Nevermind, i squinted and managed to see "KAMPAROO". website

On closer inspection, it's not particularly dreamy. Doesn't have any bathroom or cooking facilities, and doesn't look like it would be much warmer than a regular tent. Comes back to the same critique i have of rooftop tents. It's a lot of money and doesn't offer many advantages over a standard tent. In this case, the thing is $7,000 and doesn't offer a lot more utility than a $1,000 trailer and a $300 tent and a few accessories.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

TroyS600 said:


> It's a lot of money and doesn't offer many advantages over a standard tent. In this case, the thing is $7,000 and doesn't offer a lot more utility than a $1,000 trailer and a $300 tent and a few accessories.


I know what you mean. When I went to my last RV/Camping show, I couldn't believe the price of simple pop-ups and tent rigs. Makes me want to build my own, especially if you wish to go off-road.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

TroyS600 said:


> . Comes back to the same critique i have of rooftop tents. It's a lot of money and doesn't offer many advantages over a standard tent. In this case, the thing is $7,000 and doesn't offer a lot more utility than a $1,000 trailer and a $300 tent and a few accessories.


Have you had a chance to use a roof top tent? I agree that it isn't the same as an actual RV but it has so many advantages over a regular ground tent. The biggest for me and others I've spoken to is how quickly they are to set up and take down. In addition, you can sleep in regular bedding instead of a sleeping bag. Personally, I hate the feeling of nylon bags. And, you don't need to be quite as picky about location.

I love having my tent ready to go (ie-bedding/pillows inside, etc) and being able to leave for camp right after work/school. I can pull into a site at night, open the tent and go to bed. No rummaging around for stakes, poles, etc while it's cold and late. And then, in the morning, I can sleep in and hit the trail immediately. No need to get up with enough time to take down the tent, pack sleeping bags, roll up pads, etc. Sooo convenient.

But, different strokes for different folks :thumbsup:


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

That's true, and it is nice, especially if you're not staying in one place for a few nights. But still, paying thousands of dollars for that is hard to swallow. I'm not suggesting that RTTs aren't nice, it's more that they are very expensive for what they offer.

I guess it depends also on how hard it is for you to come up with the money. For me, that kind of cash is a major sacrifice.

Agreed, different strokes...


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I believe the roof top tent was developed, in part, for overland type expeditions in places like Africa where you may not want to sleep on the ground. In a tent or otherwise. And in western Canada there are places you can't camp unless your in a hardshell of some sort. Lots of slithery things and large mammals with big claws and bad breath that may intrude on your wilderness experience.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice rigs, guys :thumbsup:

The Weasel and I got a big metal box:










(Haha, brylcream on the tires...funny shop guys.)

We spent a couple weekends schlepping in a basic but very well-insulated (and ranger-proof) interior. I think we spent $700 on materials. We might splurge for a pop top, which would keep bikes out of sight, avert moving anything around nightly.










Different missions call for different gear:










Every vehicle's a camping vehicle 

Mike


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

She&I said:


> We might splurge for a pop top, which would keep bikes out of sight, avert moving anything around nightly.


If you find a place to do it for a reasonable price, post it up. There are only a few places that I've seen that do pop tops and they are very expensive.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

She&I said:


> Nice rigs, guys :thumbsup:
> 
> The Weasel and I got a big metal box:
> 
> ...


Nice van! Who did the 4wd conversion? I really like the looks of the older Ford vans before they changed the headlights. Looks better with an Aluminess bumper and a billet grill as well:thumbsup:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Rockman, it's a Quigley. You prolly know: It can be ordered as an new car option and doesn't void any Ford warranty, but it takes fully 6 months extra. New vans go from Detroit to Quigley in PA and back to Detroit to dealer delivery. The 4x has been flawless. Factory LS 4:11 rear, open diff front. At least for now...Yes that was the last year ('07) for the body style that didn't look like a F350. I'd say locking diffs and a pop top are gonna trump that front bumper  I heard no more diesel E350s. Sprinters are taking over? Cheers...


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

CraigH said:


> If you find a place to do it for a reasonable price, post it up. There are only a few places that I've seen that do pop tops and they are very expensive.


Will do, Craig. My friends remind me what a decent camper cost and to go for it. Easy for them to say... So far my money would be on Sportsmobile Fresno, but no deal there I'm sure. A pal said he could do it for 1500. Hmm... : |


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

She&I said:


> Rockman, it's a Quigley.


Hey, another Quigley owner.
http://forums.mtbr.com/9303992-post1.html


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

She&I said:


> A pal said he could do it for 1500. Hmm... : |


$1500 for just the labour, or the whole pop top? That seems way to cheap for the whole thing.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

He was working on his own van and pondering putting one in. Said he could source the parts for that little. I was somewhat incredulous like you are, but I'll bring it up next I see him. I'd rather trust a shop that does them all day long, even at a premium. I've heard of a few pop top issues out of the Sportsmobile shop; they seem to own up, though. Good if you live near Fresno...

PS: Nice van, Craig :thumbsup:


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

CraigH said:


> $1500 for just the labour, or the whole pop top? That seems way to cheap for the whole thing.


I believe it's about $6000 for a penthouse installed by Sportsmobile West in Fresno. Here's a couple of pics of mine. Love the diesel. And no more sleeping on the ground:thumbsup:


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet, rockman! Way more that a box...That's about what I was thinking cost-wise.

Hey, I like sleeping on the ground


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

She&I said:


> Sweet, rockman! Way more that a box...That's about what I was thinking cost-wise.
> 
> Hey, I like sleeping on the ground


I still sleep on the ground as well. Just spent 16 days on a river trip. But all told if I add it all up after river trips, backpacking, and car camping I've easily spent +1000 plus nights on the ground. It's nice to travel with a bit more comfort and anemities, especially when most of my vacations are planned around biking.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

TroyS600 said:


> That's true, and it is nice, especially if you're not staying in one place for a few nights. But still, paying thousands of dollars for that is hard to swallow. I'm not suggesting that RTTs aren't nice, it's more that they are very expensive for what they offer.
> 
> I guess it depends also on how hard it is for you to come up with the money. For me, that kind of cash is a major sacrifice.
> 
> Agreed, different strokes...


You can get a knock-off version of the original Ez-Awn tent for ~$800 new. Even the nicer Maggiolina's aren't that bad at around $2500. You can find them for less if you look around. Since I have a pickup, my dream setup involves an Adventure Trailer's FlipPac.

There's a place out here in Oregon that will let you rent a roof top tent. They stop appearing too expensive after a night in one


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Rockman...your rig is amazing.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

rockman said:


> I believe it's about $6000 for a penthouse installed by Sportsmobile West in Fresno. Here's a couple of pics of mine. Love the diesel. And no more sleeping on the ground:thumbsup:


When I asked for a quote from GTRV here in BC they told me $6500 for their pop top.

You have a great looking set up. I need to get a rear rack figured out to carry a couple of spare tires, fuel cans & bikes. Planning a long road trip next summer.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

CraigH said:


> When I asked for a quote from GTRV here in BC they told me $6500 for their pop top.
> 
> You have a great looking set up. I need to get a rear rack figured out to carry a couple of spare tires, fuel cans & bikes. Planning a long road trip next summer.


I got tired of dancing around a Yakima Holdup hitch rack to access the back doors so I went ahead and dropped the coin on an Aluminess bumper with an integrated swing-away bike rack. It has bars you can attach the rack of your choice. I went with a 1UPusa because they are bomber but the bikes sit up pretty high. So, it's harder to get them in place and also more wind resistance and branch catching but the bikes are also further from the road and all the dirt and dust.


----------



## anicholbike (Jun 6, 2012)

Nothing beats a $50 tent and a $10 campsite fee. Vacation on a budget with wife, 2 boys, and a dog. Camping rules.


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

cheap ranger with cheap topper and cheap sleeping platform = a happy me.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

scamry said:


> cheap ranger with cheap topper and cheap sleeping platform = a happy me.


Which brings up another question... I was going to buy some cheap foam in a somewhat thick. Turns out, "cheap foam" is hard to find, if not impossible. Any suggestions?


----------



## scamry (Mar 10, 2012)

some people have used leftover carpet pad remnants. normally you can get it for pretty much free from a carpet place. (or steal it from your friends' places while they sleep)


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

scamry said:


> some people have used leftover carpet pad remnants. normally you can get it for pretty much free from a carpet place. (or steal it from your friends' places while they sleep)


Carpet pad? that's like 1/2 an inch thick.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

cheap mattresses might be foam. old couch cushions. 

or buy a bunch of memory foam mattress toppers on special at a place like Tuesday morning.


----------



## tjsmith08 (Jun 5, 2012)

*like the vdub!*

Nice Camper


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

A-1 Foam and Fabric in Santa Ana CA is awesome. Maybe there is a similar type shop near you? They have all densities of foam and can trim in any direction. Foam isn't super cheap, but a good foam mattress is worth it IMO.

People have their individual ideas of comfort; some like spongy, some less so. The bed we sleep on in our van is 1" thick foam with a home-made flannel cover, sitting on auto carpet, 1/8" ply and carpet padding. Super comfy to us (we like firm) and insulates well enough to not feel any cold in all-night blizzards. I came to this solution after another vehicle where I had a much thicker mattress, which was needlessly expensive and space hogging.

FWIW!

Mike


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Jwind said:


> Which brings up another question... I was going to buy some cheap foam in a somewhat thick. Turns out, "cheap foam" is hard to find, if not impossible. Any suggestions?


Do you have the Danish chain store Jysk near you? (Jysk is similar to Ikea)

They sell foam mattresses in various configurations that aren't expensive.

I use a couple of single mattresses that fold into 3 panels. Works well for us. The fact that they fold up makes storage a lot easier when we aren't sleeping.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Motorcycle. 

2004 BMW R1150GS, fitted with sidecases and a bike rack, I can go near anywhere (except the North Maine Woods, that land is off-limits to motorcycles) and get 45mpg doing so. Carry a good tent, wear a full waterproof suit - I've got an Aerostitch Roadcrafter, add a camp stove and cook kit, you're ready for anything anywhere. Roads that have conventional vehicles whimpering are a cinch on a Dualsport motorcycle.

Pros:
Time spent on two wheels does not count against the total. 
Did I mention 45mpg? Better if I don't flog the throttle...
Stealth Camping is far easier...


Cons:
You're gonna get wet when it rains. 
You're gonna get cold when its cold. 
You're gonna get hot when its hot. 


See my Hott Bike on Bike Action thread for pics of the rack. I actually *just* sold my car this past week, I'm down to the motorcycle and my bicycles to get around. I may buy another car this winter, I dunno...


----------



## sam-eye-am (Jun 30, 2004)

*Allright, I'll chime in...*

I love my setup. I've been bike commuting or riding the motorcycle to work 90% of the time that I have had the camper.










Gooseberry Mesa, December 2008. Didn't see another soul the 2 full days spent up on the mesa. Sure beats a hotel room.








[/URL][/IMG]
Yosemite Valley

I've lived out of my camper for a month at a time 3 separate times...twice as I was looking for a place to live after a long distance move where I didn't have time to look for a place to live before the move happened. Having this hasn't kept me off the ground. I've snow camped in yosemite at glacier point after skiing out... spent 4 days camped at the bottom of Havasupai after backpacking in, and did 3 days of backpacking while doing the mountaineer's route on whitney. So, my bivy sack or tent has a proper place and time. But, if bikes are involved, I'm visiting family, I can't make it there in one day, or I'm moving cross country....the camper goes with me and has been worth every penny.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

On way to Black Hills. National Enduro and MTB...


----------



## 04 F2000SL (Jun 17, 2008)

toyota tacoma with a overland tent on the back!


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Unreal.
> 
> The rep system here is beyond silly.
> 
> ...


My Camping passion thread got the same treatment. No name in my case, just "this is the BIKE PASSION forum, not anything passion forum, go post in off camber".

If you don't have balls big enough to sign your name to negative rep, have mine - they're quite large and I don't want 'em anymore.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I have nothing to add except that this is my favorite thread at the moment, and wanted to bump it to the top.

Somebody here said that every car is a camping vehicle. I agree.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

To the douchcookie that negative rep'd me for starting this thread, get a life.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Bumping this thread after seeing this today:



Lots more worth looking at on the Truck Camper Porn.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

That's unique if nothing else. Ha.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

The wildest hellcat motorhome you'll ever see! - Calgary RV For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.


----------



## Crash&bern (Aug 23, 2011)

I like to keep it simple !
This is my 'home' when I'm on a bike road trip.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The wildest hellcat motorhome you'll ever see! - Calgary RV For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.


The creepy van factor is off the charts and I can smell the moldy orange shag carpet from here. 
"It has been rumoured that Charlie Sheen himself shotgunned 4 beers in this very babe-wagon you see pictured here! And who doesn't like shotgunning beers? Terrorists, thats who. Are you a terrorist? No? Then you probably need this vehicle."


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Seen at today's NorCal high school race:


Synchro by fnagrom, on Flickr


Synchro by fnagrom, on Flickr


Synchro by fnagrom, on Flickr


Synchro by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## gentimmy (Apr 2, 2013)

Is that a Vanagon? I love it!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome thread (commented so I could subscribe :thumbsup: )

Getting some cool idears for my Merc minivan (this being the primary reason I sold the Mustang GT Ragtop to buy the dang thing last year )


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

gentimmy said:


> Is that a Vanagon? I love it!


Apparently it is a Westphalia Syncro (check out SYNCRO.ORG), which has quite a following, even after all these years.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

has anyone ever considered turning a midsize utility/cargo trailer into a Camper/gear hauler? I was thinking about doing that with like a 5x10 or 6x10 trailer if i could get a good deal on one.


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

bbeltramo said:


> has anyone ever considered turning a midsize utility/cargo trailer into a Camper/gear hauler? I was thinking about doing that with like a 5x10 or 6x10 trailer if i could get a good deal on one.


I sketched out a design using one that was essentially set up with a sleeping platform with bike storage underneath - kind of like the back of a modified Sprinter van.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

bbeltramo said:


> has anyone ever considered turning a midsize utility/cargo trailer into a Camper/gear hauler? I was thinking about doing that with like a 5x10 or 6x10 trailer if i could get a good deal on one.


Sure, with a window A/C unit mounted up at the front.  I'd probably make it so that the bed could be easily tilted up, and then leave a big area for a work bench and food prep.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

bbeltramo said:


> has anyone ever considered turning a midsize utility/cargo trailer into a Camper/gear hauler? I was thinking about doing that with like a 5x10 or 6x10 trailer if i could get a good deal on one.


My dad had one that he converted for motorcycle trips. In the front he had a couple of plastic shelving units with doors and in between them there was a perfect space to put a porta-potty on the floor, a microwave on the next shelf and above the microwave there was space to put A/C in if you wanted. He wasn't the A/C type of guy though, his trailer had two roof vents, a side door and he installed a RV window opposite the side door to get airflow. He made a bed platform that folded up to one side...he used the guts of a old garage door so that he could have a real mattress and not have to work to put it up.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

It surprises me really that there isn't a Westfalia or equivelent vehicle offered in NA anymore!! I would love to have one, especially high ground clearance and AWD as shown in pics above.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> It surprises me really that there isn't a Westfalia or equivelent vehicle offered in NA anymore!! I would love to have one, especially high ground clearance and AWD as shown in pics above.


I agree, I'd be all over that. Older ones scare me off, especially since they still sell for so high.


----------



## miniman868 (May 4, 2012)

Cargo conversion trailer in the process. Its not fancy, but I can tow it with a 4-banger Ranger. It will have a potty, sink, stove, bed/couch, radio, and mics other stuff. We also have a 22' toyhauler that we tow with a basic Sportsmobile, and to be honest its a PITA. We live on a 1 1/2 mile dirt road. Just setting up and towing out for a weekend is a bummer. The conversion is easy light and super mobile for those one day MTB races. Plus, I've sold most of my moto and buggy stuff and don't really need and gas station on site.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> It surprises me really that there isn't a Westfalia or equivelent vehicle offered in NA anymore!! I would love to have one, especially high ground clearance and AWD as shown in pics above.


 There's the Toyota Previa AWD mini-van. I think they were all NA from '91 to '94. You might even find one w/ a manual tranny. It's the only mid-engined mini-van I know of. Likely more reliable and slightly better gas-mileage than the VW Syncro. Some guy in Canada has one w/ over 800,000 miles and the transmission is allegedly unmolested. I owned a supercharged '95 (pics here on page 9)...


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

A good friend of mine uses a Dodge Sprinter van (I think that's the model) that he bought used cheap from a Rotorooter type company. We tore it down, re-did the interior and did some mid-level engine stuff. He has so much room isn't laughable + we put a SunSetter type awning on the side. Great van!

I have a Wrangler 4D with a flip-rack. I can either camp on top of the rack, or flip the rack out and camp on the ground on the side of the Jeep. That plus a small spare rack and a few other things and we do pretty well with it.


----------



## ply5013 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's mine!


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Just bought a new Mercedes Sprinter 170. Working on the interior right now. This replaces the "Elemotel" (Honda Element w/ raised bed in back) that Tracey and I have been using since 2007.

The "Sprintel" is gonna be the whip.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice,and much envy here!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice! Would love to see you do a thread or blog showing us the build? The Element is another that died on the vine and had so much potential!!...the Element concept but engineered & built by Subaru and I would be all over it!!



Evil Patrick said:


> Just bought a new Mercedes Sprinter 170. Working on the interior right now. This replaces the "Elemotel" (Honda Element w/ raised bed in back) that Tracey and I have been using since 2007.
> 
> The "Sprintel" is gonna be the whip.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> It surprises me really that there isn't a Westfalia or equivelent vehicle offered in NA anymore!! I would love to have one, especially high ground clearance and AWD as shown in pics above.


Saw something recently on this. It would cost about $70k if VW imported it, so too small of a market.


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of something along these lines...

used rv 2002 Funmover Super C Garage C7500 GMC 8.1L Nice *& Free Delivery ## in RVs & Campers | eBay Motors


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

CDMC said:


> Saw something recently on this. It would cost about $70k if VW imported it, so too small of a market.


Westfalia story...
Westfalia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, that thing is ginormous. Were all camper interiors built in 1985? Looks like it has been used but not abused. The garage in back is sweet. Hope it works out great for you.


fatoldaggie said:


> I'm thinking of something along these lines...
> 
> used rv 2002 Funmover Super C Garage C7500 GMC 8.1L Nice *& Free Delivery ## in RVs & Campers | eBay Motors


----------



## The Highlander (Aug 7, 2011)

this is how where doing now. our home away from home.


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's our current camping set up which has served us well for a few years now...


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Nice! Would love to see you do a thread or blog showing us the build?
> 
> [snip]


I'm shooting some video. I'll probably start posting to Youtube in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Evil Patrick said:


> I'm shooting some video. I'll probably start posting to Youtube in a couple of weeks.


Nice rig EP! If you need ideas there's some build threads on Expedition Portal or the SMB forum but you probably already know that.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Saw this parked recently at a nearby trail, and had forgotten..









just how perfect the Syncro VW's were. 
Only wish we could buy something similar, that doesn't rust, and is far more reliable.
Until then, thinking more of a teardrop, or lightweight pop-up to be towed by a daily driver.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

> ..just how perfect the Syncro VW's were.
> Only wish we could buy something similar, that doesn't rust, and is far more reliable.
> Until then, thinking more of a teardrop, or lightweight pop-up to be towed by a daily driver.


Are you aware of the Cricket Trailers?
Cricket Trailer


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Crickets are sold through PrincessCraft in Round Rock, TX (just north of Austin). 
They are pricey for what you get ($20,000 + as I recall), but they do manage to sell; the quirkiness and light weight are appealing. My impression was that they wait to get a sufficient number of orders before doing a production run. Lots of detail pics here. When we looked at them, they seemed durable with the exception of the orange fabric, which seemed to have a very light coating.

I like the Weis Craft Little Joe, with about the same amount of space & amenities in a much more traditional package. Have never been able to get a price on these, though.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

The cricket is very interesting. It looks like an architect's camper. I was guessing it was fairly expensive, and it is according to june bug. I think a $2,000 used pop-up trailer offers as much functionality but is nowhere near as "cool". Although, this is the kind of cool that makes me think anyone paying for it is either a sucker or just has far too much money to care. Does it even have a stove, heater and a toilet? For $20,000 I would sure expect to have those, and a better fridge.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

TroyS600 said:


> For $20,000 I would sure expect to have those, and a better fridge.


For $20,000 I'd be looking at a small but solid airstream trailer ($15K). Gut it and redo the interior with lighter more modern weight materials ($5K) and call it a day. If I ever needed to sell the trailer it would be an easy sale.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

For 20K it better come with a fancy vibrator.


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

R-Pod teardroppy thing. The back pops out with a queen bed like a normal pop up, or its just got one front bed if you leave it closed.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah, the cricket looks like something that i am not cool enough to own. 

that r-pod is deceptively large. it looks like it would be a nice size and have quite a bit of headroom.


----------



## Dr JRod (Mar 8, 2005)

It's not too bad in there height wise, but there is no two-way traffic. It's pretty tight quarters for anything but sleeping. A good hitch on the van and it would tow pretty easy too.


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

The guy that builds the Cricket used to work for NASA doing the layout for the shuttle quarters as I recall. Makes sense when you look at it.

My camping rig has gone back to a ARE utility shell on my Tacoma. The left side has the toolbox option which is sweet because I Can leave all my camping equipment in there. No pics though.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

I think if you threw a rack on top of 1 of these Aliner - The original A-frame travel trailer it would be cool but i think their a bit pricy too


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Dr JRod said:


> It's not too bad in there height wise, but there is no two-way traffic. It's pretty tight quarters for anything but sleeping. A good hitch on the van and it would tow pretty easy too.


oh, i didnt think about width. i can see what you mean.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Sleeping in a van down by the river....*

Three years ago we bought a new-to-us Mazda MPV (*M*ulti*P*urpose *V*ehicle) that lives up to its name. Sadly, these are no longer made.

For our annual road trip, we put a platform in the back with a thick foam pad for sleeping, with storage underneath. 








This arrangement works well because each sleeper has his/her own sliding door for easy ingress/egress.

For bug-free ventilation at night, I sewed screens for the windows; they fit over the top of the sliding door windows and bottoms are held in place by magnets. 
They stay in place when the sliding doors are being opened or closed.









Our Yakima rack drops out of the way to access the rear of the van.

View attachment 792278


The downside to this arrangement is that everything that does not fit under the platform or that is used during the day piles up on top of the bed and then ends up on the front seat when the platform is cleared off for sleeping at night. An extremely organized/disciplined person might be able to surmount this problem.

View attachment 792281


Enough about the set up. Park van by nice river. 
View attachment 792282


and then go ride:

View attachment 792283


Since this trip, the Yakima rack has been replaced by a KUAT. On our last long trip, one of the fork stanchions was badly worn from rubbing and had to be rebuilt. With the KUAT, the wheels sit in trays (good), as opposed to hanging the bikes from top tubes on the Yakima (awful). 
A future road trip set up might be a tear drop trailer for sleeping, with bikes and sun shelter/kitchen gear/food stowed safely in the van.

We do have an enormous (really, a body could easily fit in there) Yakima roof box, but don't use it due to drop in mileage and having to use a little ladder to access contents.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

nice setup!


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

*Eurovan/Sportsmobile alternative*

Enjoying this thread. We have a 2001 GTRV camper conversion. Think VW pop-top on a Ford van chassis or similar to Sportsmobile but more affordable. We bought it new in '01 after looking at Eurovans and getting sticker shock. Sleeps 4 and though it has gotten a bit tighter as my kids have grown, we still love it. We've spent something like 430 nights in this vehicle from overnighters up to 4 weeks on the road.

The van is a Ford Econoline E250. The camper has a sink, two-burner propane stove, 2-way fridge and a furnace. I currently use both a rear hitch-mount bike rack and a front hitch-mounted rack as well. Needed to carry 4 bikes and the Yakima swing away on the rear could really only fit 3. The swing-away rack on the rear is convenient for rear-door access enroute making unloading the bikes unnecessary.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

That is a GREAT setup and looks like you keep it nicely squared away (very organized). 

I noticed your green carpet. We have a piece of green indoor/outdoor carpeting (about 4' x 6') which gets used wherever needed most--handiest thing ever. Just gets rolled up and wrapped in a piece of plastic when we break camp. 

We got a Kelty sunshade (much lighter than a popup) this year and we use it under there now. Helps create a nice living room vibe.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks. Love the van. Yes the astroturf comes in handy. I have two pieces and I swap then out when one gets partucularly filthy and throw the other one in the backyard for a hose-off.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

I know these posts are from 2012, but FYI, GTRV also has a shop in Sebastopol, CA now. Might be a closer option for some.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Before we owned our camper van we rented vans a few times for vacation. We would build a bed platform by putting a sheet of plywood on milk crates which we then topped with the hide-a-bed mattress from our couch. Cheap, easy and comfortable, and gave us storage underneath for gear.


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

these folks are not mtb'ers but are taking their Vanagon around the world... cool stories

Drive Nacho Drive » About Nacho


----------



## Chachi (Mar 15, 2005)

I love this thread. Talking about 2 of my favourite things, camping & biking. Here is my setup. Taken on the way home from camping in Penetanguishene, Ontario.


----------



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been doing annual mountain bike road trips for 7 years now. Started with an '05 tacoma that I would load up with so much stuff it would sag the leaf springs and hit the bump stops when rolling over a speed bump.

Then I upgraded to a '10 tundra 4x4, which was a great move. Lots more space and the mileage was only about 3mpg less. The 4x4 opened up all kinds of excursion opportunities while on vacation, allowing me to exploring dirt roads less traveled, and get to hiking and fishing spots that you otherwise would be unable to do with a 2wd (or risk getting stuck).

Then last year I added an 18' toy hauler. The toy hauler is a great addition because its got a toilet and fridge in it, and you can lock the bikes up if you go fishing or for a hike. I also can load paddleboards or a motorcycle for different adventures. I like the 18' size because it still fits easily in most campgrounds. The downsides are you have to stay under 60mph and you only get about 10mpg, and you can't take extreme 4x4 roads to backwoods camp sites. However, I can quickly disconnect from the trailer for a ride after pulling into camp. This setup gives you the comforts of a camper with the flexibility of a 4x4 vehicle.

I've never tried the pop-up trailer, looks like too much work to set up. With a toy hauler all I have to do is find a parking space and use an electric drill to put the jacks down. I have a small quiet 2000 watt generator I hook up only if needed.


----------



## drivenachodrive (Apr 29, 2013)

*Drive Nacho Drive = mountain bikers indeed*

We just found this post by looking at our Google Analytics, and here I see you're talking about us  As a matter of fact, Sheena and I are both avid mountain bikers. We met at a mountain bike race when we were 17 years old, and went on to race for a long time. Sheena raced Expert XC, while I eventually made it to the pro level as a XC and cyclocross racer. Now we've moved into Nacho and are traveling around the world.

So the moral of the story? If you aspire to be a pro mountain bike racer, you'll end up living in an old van, oftentimes down by a river.

Here's our About Us page...

-Brad


----------



## lionrampant (Sep 28, 2010)

drivenachodrive said:


> We just found this post by looking at our Google Analytics, and here I see you're talking about us  As a matter of fact, Sheena and I are both avid mountain bikers. We met at a mountain bike race when we were 17 years old, and went on to race for a long time. Sheena raced Expert XC, while I eventually made it to the pro level as a XC and cyclocross racer. Now we've moved into Nacho and are traveling around the world.
> 
> So the moral of the story? If you aspire to be a pro mountain bike racer, you'll end up living in an old van, oftentimes down by a river.
> 
> ...


My parents recently bought a Westy to travel around in during their retirement years. I stumbled upon your blog a couple months ago on Samba. I have enjoyed reading your stories. Keep it up! I do plan on borrowing their van for some mountain biking adventures. I am slowly earning van rental credit for wrenching on their van. Keep up the good work and safe travels!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

tribune said:


> Then last year I added an 18' toy hauler. The toy hauler is a great addition because its got a toilet and fridge in it, and you can lock the bikes up if you go fishing or for a hike. I also can load paddleboards or a motorcycle for different adventures. ......I've never tried the pop-up trailer, looks like too much work to set up. With a toy hauler all I have to do is find a parking space and use an electric drill to put the jacks down.


I agree that the popup looks like work, esp for someone clumsy like me. We don't have a big vehicle, but I still think I could haul a small toy hauler and get done what I want to get done. Of course, I'd have to stay true to my ******* roots and put a home window unit A/C on the front.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing fancy but my pickup (2002 Toyota Tacoma TRD) bed works just find. Got a 6ft army cot my Dad gave me. Luckily it fits in just fine! I wanna get a light pull trailer eventually but for now this will suffice!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

yoterryh said:


> Yes the astroturf comes in handy. I have two pieces and I swap them out when one gets particularly filthy and throw the other one in the backyard for a hose-off.


Just saw a nice set up with a large-diameter PVC pipe with screw on caps at both ends used for storing items like this. It could easily be mounted to a roof rack or rear bumper.


----------



## montanabiker (Dec 26, 2006)

We recently picked up a nice little truck camper. Its a nice upgrade from tenting it for years, especially when its cold. 
We unload it and have the truck for drives and getting firewood. It works out pretty nice.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

I have never seen anyone slide out their slide-in camper at the site like that. I like it.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I want my bike to become my camping vehicle. That won't happen until I get a job and settle down a bit though.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

im thinking about saying f my job. Take the money i saved and buy a conversion van. Load the bike and "my" known essentials and take off towards the west (i love the desert climate). i have things to fall back on if it fails. Should i become a "full time mountain biker camper van dweller"? let me know....but again...internet a holes....be kind and maybe try to put urself in my thought process if you can/will.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

tylerw said:


> im thinking about saying f my job. Take the money i saved and buy a conversion van. Load the bike and "my" known essentials and take off towards the west (i love the desert climate). i have things to fall back on if it fails. Should i become a "full time mountain biker camper van dweller"? let me know....but again...internet a holes....be kind and maybe try to put urself in my thought process if you can/will.


I've been going through that thought process for a while now. I'm in the middle of downsizing and figuring out a way to make a living on the road.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

tylerw said:


> ...let me know....


A bit afield from the topic, but...

Every person ought to dirtbag around at least once, IMO. It's a great way to appreciate a more "normal" existence. If possible, take a year off so you can do all seasons/activities and get it out of your system. (Or find that it _is_ your system.) No special vehicle's required, just passion and resourcefulness. Okay, a van helps 

I'm not gonna yammer about the down sides. Stop dreaming and make it happen while you can. It'll be an indelible mile marker in your life that you'll always cherish.

Mike


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

This is my idea of a travel vehicle for extended mtb trips - some will say it's overkill but I want to be comfortable and take a few of my riding buddies along. And when not using it for mtb trips I can take my family around the country. I have a plan to make this happen in about 24 months


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Blue Bye said:


> This is my idea of a travel vehicle for extended mtb trips - some will say it's overkill but I want to be comfortable and take a few of my riding buddies along. And when not using it for mtb trips I can take my family around the country. I have a plan to make this happen in about 24 months


 To each his own, brah. Good luck!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

tylerw said:


> im thinking about saying f my job. Take the money i saved and buy a conversion van. Load the bike and "my" known essentials and take off towards the west (i love the desert climate). _i have things to fall back on *if it fails*_. Should i become a "full time mountain biker camper van dweller"? let me know....but again...internet a holes....be kind and maybe try to put urself in my thought process if you can/will.


It can be done! This is not something that can be failed at, it is just an experience and part of your life. You may end up living out West for 30 years, with a very good life, or get homesick and decide the West is for vacations.

Or, you could hit the road for six months and then decide. 
With the interwebs, you have so many ways to investigate destinations and find what appeals to you, locate job opportunities. All good.

Alternately, consider uncoupling shelter & transportation. A very small trailer (rather than a conversion van) might work; you can leave your little home parked while you are out and about in the world. This gives you a more homelike option and a place to live should you have mechanical issues with the tow vehicle. Also gives you a home to live in if you have temporary work and are moving frequently.

so fun to be in a situation where you can contemplate taking off on a Big Adventure. Go for it.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Jwind said:


> Honda Element
> Pros:
> -Lots of room without being too bulky
> -Easy to clean up fido's mess.
> ...


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Some cool camping vehicles so far.

Mine is divided into two separate units.


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

2006 Ford Explorer. I mostly tent camp but a queen size air mattress fits in it in a pinch.
Mines a V8 since I do some towing with it (boat, motorcycles, etc,) but you should get 20ish mpg with a V6 model.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

A tent would be the easiest and cheapest.

Disregard this answer. Forgot about the vehicle part of camping in the title of the thread. Wanted to delete but didn't find how to do it.


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

This thread gives me a serious case of wanderlust! Great stuff!!!


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Gotta cast my vote for the Pontaic Vibe (same as the Toyota Matrix). It's like a mini SUV.

I can fold down the back seats and load up my MTB without removing the front wheel.

Or I can stretch out for a good night's rest.

I can even fit myself (6 feet) and the bike inside for the night, though it's a tiny bit tight.

Same engine as Corolla, so it gets 35+ mpg highway. Everyday ride and my solo camping vehicle.


----------



## 3pinfinn (Sep 24, 2007)

*Teardrop working well here*

My wife and I just bought a teardrop camper after seeing one last year while on a kayaking trip on lake Superior. It's small and light (can haul it with a 4-cylinder; a 6 is better), but it can haul toys and provides a dry, warm bed. There's a queen-size bed inside with no standing room but plenty of sitting room, a storage box on the tongue and a galley in back with cooler storage, shelves for plates, pans, pots, etc., and a pull-out shelf for a camp stove. We also got a "changing room" tent we can stand up in to change clothes and a canopy. Both attach to fittings on the trailer roof and can be installed quickly with kayaks on top. We'll round it out with a canopy for the galley area so we can cook in the rain. It proved very comfortable on the 2-day maiden voyage. We'll be taking it out for 10 days real soon. Here it is loaded for the first trip:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Started browsing the local craigslist ads to see whats available. You can get a pretty nice 10 yr old pop up camper in the 2000-4000 range. :idea:

This one is an '02 equipped with toilet, shower, furnace, a/c, refrigerator, LP cooktop (use in or out), 2 20 lb LP tanks, microwave, tiltout ends (sleeps 6), double bowl sink for $1900


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

Jeff, I hate you! I've been looking for something exactly like that all year. I can't find one for under $6,000 around here.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

wally247 said:


> Jeff, I hate you! I've been looking for something exactly like that all year. I can't find one for under $6,000 around here.


Well there's your excuse to take a road trip. At least you'd get to camp comfortably on the return trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Evil Patrick said:


> I'm shooting some video. I'll probably start posting to Youtube in a couple of weeks.


Can you post up the link or PM me when that happens!?


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

We have been building our sprinter based "Adventure Van" for the past couple of years in our spare time.

There is a detailed (3000 post) build thread here if you are really bored:
Building an Adventure Van - ADVrider

We use it for Moto, Mtn Biking, Camping, Hiking, Snowboarding, snowshoeing, etc... and I use it as a daily driver for my business.

In 43,000 miles we've averaged almost exactly 20mpg.
I love the thing.. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.

Random pics over the last 2 years:












































































































I have the final windows (for the back doors) sitting in the garage.. just haven't had time to install them yet:









Inside: we've been putting in a full interior - queen sized bed which converts to two sofas (mountain bikes go between on the inside or on the rack on the outside), fridge, porta poty, overhead cabinets, etc. Setup to be off the grid - 330ah of batteries (although the solar isn't installed yet).



















When the build is done.. I think our final piece is going to be a cool paint job.. something like this:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

geek said:


> we have been building our sprinter based "adventure van" for the past couple of years in our spare time.
> 
> There is a detailed (3000 post) build thread here if you are really bored:
> building an adventure van - advrider
> ...


very nice!!


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

oops....


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have never wanted a Sprinter until now. :eekster: and I work at a Sprinter Dealer  Very cool!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

One other cool thing about the Sprinter build (I mention it here because I see in this thread other folks with Vans, etc)... I put an Espar Airtronic D2 Diesel Heater in the thing (I think it might be my wife's favorite part). It is essentially an 18-wheeler "bunk heater".

It is a diesel heater that runs off of our primary fuel tank (no extra fuel source needed). It has a digital thermostat that you just set at whatever temp you want and it keeps the interior at that temp. It can run full tilt for 24 hours and burns 1/2 gallon of fuel (and in reality in the van.. you couldn't run it full tilt or it would melt you  ). I probably use more like 0.2 gallons/day if really cold.

I camped at 9000 feet in Grant Colorado in February - it was negative 15 degrees outside and the van remained at 72 degrees. I ran the heater for two days non-stop and didn't see the fuel gauge move.

Thanks to this, we have no need for any type of propane system in the vehicle (as everything else is electric).

Here you can see the heater (it is about the size of a loaf of bread - top of the image) and how it comes out to its rotatable vent (you can use more than one vent.. but one is more than enough in a Sprinter).










I *highly* recommend this type of setup to anyone that wants to do any cold weather / winter camping. It is the difference between looking forward to getting up in the morning and dreading opening your sleeping bag 

p.s. our dog loves the setup too lol


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Like! Looks like you have a map sleeve or something (2nd photo from bottom on first set of pics). Headed over to your build thread soon!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

That's the door of the fridge. I put a map of Colorado as an inlay on the door 










..another angle









the black "square" in the foreground is a fold down table (made of paperstone; same material as the counter tops).










It is really useful when getting ready to ride; a place to put your helmet, camelback, gloves, sunglasses, tools etc.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome Sprinter! Question. How does it handle snow?

Thanks.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Snow is not its strong suit. 
Good tires are a must... But the traction control system is 'brake pulse' based so in certain situations it can become one wheel drive.

I'm an ex-Canadian so I've driven it in some pretty gnarly snow situations without issue... But I have gotten it stuck exactly once so far up at 9000 feet on the way to snowboarding in 1 foot deep sugar snow.

The key is when you get it stuck is to block the entire road so nobody can get by.. That way people are motivated to help you push. Four cars full of people helped that time. 

The ONLY thing that could get me to sell this thing is if they bring the 4wd version to the US.

All of that said, I do drive it daily all year round here in Colorado. The 4wd would just be nice to have when we are boondocking on Moab.. and during those situations where I get it wrong :madman: 




























Should have put the bike on the inside for this trip over Vail Pass 









4WD would be nice for situations like this - camping in Moab.. go to sleep like this:









...wake up like this :eekster:









....and now have to stress about getting through the sandwashes we are behind on the way out (which in this case turned out to be no issue - but we had to leave early because of it).

.mobile


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

The biggest drawback to owning a Sprinter?

When you need to wash it.
It is like washing a frikkin' house.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

My main camping vehicle is a Toyota Land Cruiser. I trust nothing else for a good balance of capability and reliability. I'm out west where there are plenty of camping spots that are unreachable by anything other than high-clearance off-road vehicles. Places like these are why I go camping in the first place.

The thing sucks gas, so it's not my daily driver. Best thing about these vehicles is you change the oil and spit-shine it once in a while and they're happy.


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

Land Cruisers are awesome. Have any pics of that?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

That Sprinter is great!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Dam that Sprinter is awsome, I have the same 3.0 CRD in my Grand Cherokee. I'm still waiting, i want an RV for the toys. I will be able to tow the race car with the RV, the quads or throw the bikes in it.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Geek said:


> The biggest drawback to owning a Sprinter?
> 
> When you need to wash it.
> It is like washing a frikkin' house.


^^Word!


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not into camping. I hike and ride mountain bikes. If I want to go somewhere to do that, I'll drive there and find a motel. However, my plan is that if there are no motels, then, I'll spend the night in the vehicle. If the weather is bad, I won't do the trip, so I don't need to worry about heating. A cooler will take care of sandwiches. A jug of water will take care of washing. Based on this plan, I got a Chrysler Town & Country. It works as a day-to-day vehicle, carries bikes with wheels on, and I'm pretty sure I can sleep in the back when there are no motels.

Am I deluding myself?


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I got a Chrysler Town & Country.......
> 
> Am I deluding myself?


"She'll think I'm Superman, not super Minivan" -- Train 

Couldn't resist....


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

terrasmak said:


> Dam that Sprinter is awsome, I have the same 3.0 CRD in my Grand Cherokee. I'm still waiting, i want an RV for the toys. I will be able to tow the race car with the RV, the quads or throw the bikes in it.


We have a 08 Dodge 6.7 diesel we pull a 36' TT 8500lbs I haven't got to check the mpg pulling yet,we just got this one, we had a 07 Ford diesel it was junk 9 to 11 empty or loaded. The Dodge is getting 25 to 26.5 mpg empty (unloaded) at 55 mph and 24 mpg at 75 mph I put $1100 into the Dodge to get that mileage when it was stock it was at 22 mpg.. all the newer diesel trucks are junk unless you go in and do some work to them.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I'm not into camping. I hike and ride mountain bikes. If I want to go somewhere to do that, I'll drive there and find a motel. However, my plan is that if there are no motels, then, I'll spend the night in the vehicle. If the weather is bad, I won't do the trip, so I don't need to worry about heating. A cooler will take care of sandwiches. A jug of water will take care of washing. Based on this plan, I got a Chrysler Town & Country. It works as a day-to-day vehicle, carries bikes with wheels on, and I'm pretty sure I can sleep in the back when there are no motels.
> 
> Am I deluding myself?


No, I don't think so. But then again, there are plenty of people I know who think that I am downright delusional, myself. So, coming from me, take my opinion with a grain of the proverbial salt...


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

our latest acquisition
perfect for our needs.

I have plans for a repaint and some interior modfications.
tested it last weekend and I really like !


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

tartosuc said:


> our latest acquisition
> perfect for our needs.
> 
> I have plans for a repaint and some interior modfications.
> tested it last weekend and I really like !


I love those, used to have one called a Skamper. Wish I'd kept it.


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

Geek said:


> We have been building our sprinter based "Adventure Van" for the past couple of years in our spare time.
> 
> There is a detailed (3000 post) build thread here if you are really bored:
> Building an Adventure Van - ADVrider


Holy Cow! A 200 page advrider thread! If that don't beat the :band: I don't know what does!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I'm not into camping. I hike and ride mountain bikes. If I want to go somewhere to do that, I'll drive there and find a motel. However, my plan is that if there are no motels, then, I'll spend the night in the vehicle. If the weather is bad, I won't do the trip, so I don't need to worry about heating. A cooler will take care of sandwiches. A jug of water will take care of washing. Based on this plan, I got a Chrysler Town & Country. It works as a day-to-day vehicle, carries bikes with wheels on, and I'm pretty sure I can sleep in the back when there are no motels.
> 
> Am I deluding myself?


Nope. Plenty of room in the T&C for one person to camp. Very practical day to day.


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I'm not into camping. I hike and ride mountain bikes. If I want to go somewhere to do that, I'll drive there and find a motel. However, my plan is that if there are no motels, then, I'll spend the night in the vehicle. If the weather is bad, I won't do the trip, so I don't need to worry about heating. A cooler will take care of sandwiches. A jug of water will take care of washing. Based on this plan, I got a Chrysler Town & Country. It works as a day-to-day vehicle, carries bikes with wheels on, and I'm pretty sure I can sleep in the back when there are no motels.
> 
> Am I deluding myself?


No I don't think you're deluding yourself at all, we have the big dodge and the 36' TT because we are going on the road soon and we are going to live in it for about 6 months out of the year. We also have the Grand Caravan and my wife doesn't like going to the mtb races with me so I take the van it holds all my stuff and two bikes inside. I use two five day coolers for the weekend when I get to the races I set-up my pit and then I use an air bed in the van.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> ...my plan is...I'll spend the night in the vehicle...A cooler will take care of sandwiches. A jug of water will take care of washing. Based on this plan, I got a Chrysler Town & Country...It...carries bikes with wheels on, and I'm pretty sure I can sleep in the back when there are no motels.
> 
> Am I deluding myself?


Yes, Bruce, you are deluding. You're a closet camper living a lie. Have a great time not finding a motel!


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

This is my baby. It's a 1993 4 Wheel Poptop pickup camper, now on the second truck. It's now on an '07 6.6 l duramax diesel pickup in a 2500HD chassis. It's a potent 4 wheel drive and has been some incredible places. Like, where elements, sprinters, and mininvans fear to tread!

I've slept in it a little over 3 years of nights over the 20 years I've owned it. It's set up for wildland camping with a small 3 way refrig, a 22,000BTU heater, and an arctic insulating liner. I have three deep cycle batteries in addition to the two diesel batteries up front. It carries a canoe or kayak and usually does in the warm months. The toilet is a roofing compound can with a plywood seat I bungee to the back of the camper.

My wife and I use the camper along with two medium dogs. We get along well which is VERY VERY important in a small space.

I posted some pictures in this thread (http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/4-wd-hitch-rack-mods-754664.html) showing how I came up with a rack solution that cleared obstacles (like ditch banks) and could be moved to get into the camper.

There's a sign on the back that says "Mike's Telemark Hotel". If you see it, please come by and say hi!

Here's some pictures including the infamous "stuck on Shasta" picture and one of Sadie, the best dog EVER.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

telemike said:


> This is my baby. It's a 1993 4 Wheel Poptop pickup camper, now on the second truck. It's now on an '07 6.6 l duramax diesel pickup in a 2500HD chassis. It's a potent 4 wheel drive and has been some incredible places. Like, where elements, sprinters, and mininvans fear to tread!
> 
> I've slept in it a little over 3 years of nights over the 20 years I've owned it.]


I like your setup and the impressive stats for nights spent in your camper. We've got about 440 nights in ours, but get extra points for spending most of those nights with our family of 4 in our camper van.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I'm not into camping. I hike and ride mountain bikes. If I want to go somewhere to do that, I'll drive there and find a motel. However, my plan is that if there are no motels, then, I'll spend the night in the vehicle. If the weather is bad, I won't do the trip, so I don't need to worry about heating. A cooler will take care of sandwiches. A jug of water will take care of washing. Based on this plan, I got a Chrysler Town & Country. It works as a day-to-day vehicle, carries bikes with wheels on, and I'm pretty sure I can sleep in the back when there are no motels.
> Am I deluding myself?


Nope, sounds perfect. 
Plus

no bedbugs (unless you bring them from a motel into your van)
bikes are safe and dry inside


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Earlier, I posted about the virtues of the Pontiac Vibe as a commuting and camping vehicle. Here's a photo of how man and mountain bike can fit inside.


----------



## 65mph12 (Jan 31, 2012)

M-80 Rider said:


> Earlier, I posted about the virtues of the Pontiac Vibe as a commuting and camping vehicle. Here's a photo of how man and mountain bike can fit inside.
> 
> View attachment 817636


Wow, that's...intimate.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

M-80 Rider said:


> Earlier, I posted about the virtues of the Pontiac Vibe as a commuting and camping vehicle. Here's a photo of how man and mountain bike can fit inside.
> View attachment 817636


Looks like the seats fold level for comfy sleeping -- nice basic set up.


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

65mph12 said:


> Wow, that's...intimate.


You choose the most beautiful bike...

You ride her all day long...

Why not sleep with her at night?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a town and country for three weeks that I drove around for a little while and slept in the back with my bike. I had a bunch of gear where your bike is though, so my bike was even closer-though I managed to stand it upright. I also had a foam mattress, it was a little bit more colorful on the inside too.


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

M-80 Rider said:


> Earlier, I posted about the virtues of the Pontiac Vibe as a commuting and camping vehicle. Here's a photo of how man and mountain bike can fit inside.
> 
> View attachment 817636


How tall are you? I have my doubts that I could fit in it. Other than that looks like it works just fine.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Shower. 









Accommodations. 









Recent couple day trip to NH and MA for some riding. That's the last day, heading home, so messier than otherwise. It's actually very easy to shuffle the gear to one-side, sleep pad and bag it in the back. The cooler and cooking set-up goes outside when doing so. A folded over sheet and pillow was all I needed - quite warm and humid.

Left the back and side windows open, hung a big-ass citronella candle off the bike rack, right by the side window. Kept the mosquitos away from me, without filling the car with asphyxiating fumes. If it weren't for them, sleeping out in the open would have been quite easy and nice. Otherwise, it's this setup and a tent - particularly if staying in one spot for a few days.

2005 Kia Spectra-5. It works for me sleeping in the back because, well, I'm short!


----------



## killervrider (Jul 15, 2013)

M-80 Rider said:


> Earlier, I posted about the virtues of the Pontiac Vibe as a commuting and camping vehicle. Here's a photo of how man and mountain bike can fit inside.
> 
> View attachment 817636


My Father has a Pontiac Vibe, its amazing how much fits in what seems like a small vehicle =]


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

scrublover said:


> Shower.


I need one of those extralarge camelbacks like that for the really hot days down here.


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Almost 6 feet.



wally247 said:


> How tall are you? I have my doubts that I could fit in it. Other than that looks like it works just fine.


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

Definitely!

No complaints from me about the car.



killervrider said:


> My Father has a Pontiac Vibe, its amazing how much fits in what seems like a small vehicle =]


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

I live up in Alaska and with the wife's cooperation finally have my dream camper setup after returning from a deployment. Week-long trips here in AK are a reality now. However, next year I plan on making a 3 week trip from Alaska down thru BC, and back up to AK and hitting anything and everything I can ride or until I run out of money for diesel or bike parts. Its going to take quite a bit if networking, but its gonna be awesome.


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice - the plastic cover on these seats is genius, good for dirty dogs too! Is that a Heckler?


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

M-80 Rider said:


> You choose the most beautiful bike...
> 
> You ride her all day long...
> 
> Why not sleep with her at night?


That's where 20" bikes come from.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Geek said:


> There is a detailed (3000 post) build thread here if you are really bored:
> Building an Adventure Van - ADVrider


Thanks... I just spent the last couple weeks reading through that entire thread... Not sure why, I don't own a van, nor do I get to do much camping... I guess I just like watching people build stuff... :lol:

Nice work! When are you doing the 4x4 conversion??


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my current setup. ARE DCU shell that I got almost new off Craigslist for $300 on my 95 Tacoma. Keep all my camping gear in the side toolbox and have a pad I roll out to sleep on. Works great and is super quick to setup and break down.



Bike hauling mode:


A Sprinter van or Sportsmobile type van is my ultimate dream! I'll probably be selling the ole Taco soon and driving around a F250 for a year or so which might give me some other ideas too...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Had a similar aluminum camper shell with a similar vintage Toyota short bed. Loved the camper shell, but the first time I slept in it during a rainstorm I thought I'd go deaf, but I really liked not having to set up a tent. The Toyota went on the block at around 215,000 miles with the original engine & timing chain still chugging along, and now i wish I still had it. A few things wore out occasionally but it never failed mechanically. A friend with an even older Toyota truck has just set out on a 3000 mile road trip.



-Chainslap- said:


> This is my current setup. ARE DCU shell that I got almost new off Craigslist for $300 on my 95 Tacoma. Keep all my camping gear in the side toolbox and have a pad I roll out to sleep on. Works great and is super quick to setup and break down.
> 
> 
> 
> Bike hauling mode:


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Geek said:


> We have been building our sprinter based "Adventure Van" for the past couple of years in our spare time.
> 
> There is a detailed (3000 post) build thread here if you are really bored:
> Building an Adventure Van - ADVrider


holy crap, that is the coolest build ive seen yet. I just finished reading your entire thread. Maybe once Im out of the military ill try for something like that.


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Pic of the wife and I hanging out on the deck of our camp-mobile. You can just see 3 fingered jack in the background.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

I had an Isuzu Trooper for 23 years and camped in it much like you. Finally last year with close to 300K on the clock it needed a repair that would have cost more than it was worth, so I sold it and replaced it with.....a newer low mileage Isuzu. Love em!


----------



## J0hnnie (Jul 29, 2013)

tartosuc said:


> our latest acquisition
> perfect for our needs.
> 
> I have plans for a repaint and some interior modfications.
> tested it last weekend and I really like !


Awesome, I like it

Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

*Hard to follow Ed's (geek) post...*

...but here's mine, as it stands now. A much simpler conversion of the next size up of Sprinter.

Sprinter Slideshow by patrel | Photobucket


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Evil Patrick said:


> ...but here's mine, as it stands now. A much simpler conversion of the next size up of Sprinter.


Brilliant re-purposing on the shower -- I think that is a concrete mixing tub for the base, correct? Also like the fold-down shower enclosure. 
Great job all around!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Saw this on my newsfeed:


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

If you are cool with tent camping, I LOVE my Subaru's. I have a Legacy sedan, and my wife drives our Outback Wagon. The wagon is AWESOME for camping. Bikes on the roof rack, tons of space in the back, and really, you can pop and air matress in the back and sleep it there.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

This XPCamper popup camper looks awesome.

XP Camper


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

$74,000 for the nice one loaded Id rather buy a used Sprinter and build it up!


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

What are those big scary hunks of metal?

Here's my camping vehicle:

Surly's Up High by Patrick's Velolog, on Flickr


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Edward

Not only do you have the best (turquoise) bike  you have an awesome van! I'm about to read your ADVrider thread and consider doing something similar to my VW Transporter!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

ryantrek said:


> If you are cool with tent camping, I LOVE my Subaru's. I have a Legacy sedan, and my wife drives our Outback Wagon. The wagon is AWESOME for camping. Bikes on the roof rack, tons of space in the back, and really, you can pop and air matress in the back and sleep it there.


I think, for two people, a car works well. I bet a lot of people posting less-minimal stuff to this thread go camping with more than two people, and not just a bunch of guys who want to ride, either. It's been said before in this thread, but if it's just me, I need a bag, a pad, a bike and a way to get to the trail. But if it's with my family and dogs, and most importantly, wife and mother of my children and lady who doesn't want my dogs to get run over or eaten by bears... that's when I start thinking and talking about camping infrastructure. She grew up camping, and she doesn't want to be a dirt camper anymore. She likes beds, and not having to wrangle a campsite. Me, I love tents and camping and fire pits. Minimal infrastructure for me, maximal for her, and the kids and dogs don't care. We have a Subaru Outback wagon. It's fine. I recently did a pretty rad trip out to CO from CA with some biker friends. (Colorado Trail bikepacking, then riding in Fruita, Grand Junction, Durango) and my family met me there in our Subaru; mom, two teenagers, two golden retrievers. We took the long way home; Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, Las Vegas, Mojave desert, Sequoia National Park. We spent three days driving home. Even mailing home most of my camping gear, we were jammed in that car, and the two dogs were absolutely penned in the way-back of the wagon, with our stuff hemming them in. No roof box but a bike up top.

So yeah, a Subaru is a great camping vehicle, for two people. 

Dad


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

dunno if this has been posted before... nice

Tonke Campers 2013


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

This week at the lake ...










SPP


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*German based company UNICAT*

*Ok, since we're checking out some really serious off-road camping machinery, I guess we can throw practicality out the window...*


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

How about this "camping vehicle"

A Tour of the Bus | Hank Bought A Bus


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 827035


Yup, UNICAT is the best kit there is...


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

In "evacuation advisory" mode due to the RimFire...


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

snodrift said:


> View attachment 827514
> 
> 
> In "evacuation advisory" mode due to the RimFire...


How does that little 'yota do on the hills?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

snodrift said:


> In "evacuation advisory" mode due to the RimFire...


Best wishes for future safe and uneventful travels. Were you camping in the area or are you evacuating from your home?


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

FatCloud said:


> How about this "camping vehicle"
> 
> A Tour of the Bus | Hank Bought A Bus


That is just schaweeeeet!!!

I'd like to see this in a "short bus"


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> That is just schaweeeeet!!!
> 
> I'd like to see this in a "short bus"


+1 that is a top-notch conversion... wishing I had the skill to put something like that together


----------



## snodrift (Nov 2, 2011)

June Bug said:


> Best wishes for future safe and uneventful travels. Were you camping in the area or are you evacuating from your home?


Our town, as well as several other areas nearby, is under an advisory evacuation notice. Has been for several days now. Pinecrest is too smoked out to think about riding :-/

Re: hills and the Toyhouse. It's great in the hills- fridge full of food and beer, shower.... ;-) It does ok climbing them, but it's not gonna set any speed records. It's chugged up many a pass this summer.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Bike Camper?*

*Alright...this a bike forum...*


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah, that was a good trip.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I did it! I spent the night in the back of my Chrysler Town & Country van. I can now do overnights without having to drive to a motel. 

I put my bike outside and chained it to the wheel. I put the seats down and used an air mattress. I learned several things: (1) Truck stops are noisy. (2) I-5 is busy and noisy at night. (3) If you park in an inhabited area, have an empty large mouth jug with a good cap unless you have a big bladder.


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

photo gallery of tricked out camping VW's:

The fast and the furnished: A tour of modern Volkswagen bus campers - Images


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

This is my setup. It's not as convenient as a camper, RV or van - but it gets much better mileage!


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

two weekends ago in the Sierras


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm always amazed by the ingenious use of space in these types of campers; everything is there (b-room, kitchen, dining space, bedroom) in a tiny space that doesn't seem claustrophobic.



Buzz Cut said:


> two weekends ago in the Sierras


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Weaverville, ca*

A great place to be in Autumn!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

bradkay said:


> This is my setup. It's not as convenient as a camper, RV or van - but it gets much better mileage!


I see more passion in that bivi than in one hundred fifty unimogs.


----------



## Whip (Apr 6, 2005)

I need info on that diesel heater! Here's mine.

1955 Empire Travel Trailer


----------



## TheFist (May 4, 2010)

She&I said:


> I see more passion in that bivi than in one hundred fifty unimogs.


While the awesomeness of the unimog can never be questioned, I agree with that passion on the tent.


----------



## brightride (Jul 27, 2013)

*Flippac Option for backcountry camping.*





















We have fun flippac camping in remote locations in Utah and Colorado. Have been using it about 30 nights a year. Great for remote trailheads that require 4wd. Its quick and easy to setup.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

brightride said:


> View attachment 844951
> View attachment 844949
> View attachment 844950
> 
> ...


That is one of best campsites ever!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be nice to have a bike bus



FatCloud said:


> How about this "camping vehicle"
> 
> A Tour of the Bus | Hank Bought A Bus


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Great thread for ideas. I am always perplexed by the truck top tents! Who the hell wants to climb a ladder in the cold/wet at 2:00am to drop a deuce, let alone dealing with dogs, kids, etc.

Personally, I was an avid backpacker/tent camper pre-family. Had an Isuzu Rodeo for mountain adventures for a while. That worked well because the rear seats folded completely flat and was around 6.5' diagonally so you could sleep stretched out. Once the wife and son came, a $600 16' 1963 Shasta was the ticket. We then moved to the mountains. Trailer camping was replaced with walking out the front door so we sold the trailer to fund a new/used Transition Covert! We now have a 1/2 ton Chevy truck (with shell), an outback, and a utility trailer that we've always had. Some exploring is on our minds, so we're planning a camping road trip for this spring along with some short trips with just my son and I. I'm considering just mildly outfitting the camper shell with a basic bed, heater, storage, and am looking for ideas. Not sure how 3+ dog will fit though! The basic 14-16' enclosed cargo trailers have always interested me though. Anyone see these? They can be used for everything. You can build in some fold up beds, counter at the front, and heater with little fuss. You can then use it to camp, move things, haul toys, moto, etc.


----------



## eakins (Mar 8, 2004)

we owned a 05 matrix.
truly the little big man car.
looks small, drives big and tall, holds a ton of stuff.



M-80 Rider said:


> Earlier, I posted about the virtues of the Pontiac Vibe as a commuting and camping vehicle. Here's a photo of how man and mountain bike can fit inside.
> 
> View attachment 817636


----------



## eakins (Mar 8, 2004)

Toyota Sunraders are awesome!



snodrift said:


> View attachment 827514
> 
> 
> In "evacuation advisory" mode due to the RimFire...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I dunno, with the exception of having to put fuel in it, that school bus is pretty sweet.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

sfr4dr said:


> Great thread for ideas. I am always perplexed by the truck top tents! Who the hell wants to climb a ladder in the cold/wet at 2:00am to drop a deuce, let alone dealing with dogs, kids, etc.
> 
> Personally, I was an avid backpacker/tent camper pre-family. Had an Isuzu Rodeo for mountain adventures for a while. That worked well because the rear seats folded completely flat and was around 6.5' diagonally so you could sleep stretched out. Once the wife and son came, a $600 16' 1963 Shasta was the ticket. We then moved to the mountains. Trailer camping was replaced with walking out the front door so we sold the trailer to fund a new/used Transition Covert! We now have a 1/2 ton Chevy truck (with shell), an outback, and a utility trailer that we've always had. Some exploring is on our minds, so we're planning a camping road trip for this spring along with some short trips with just my son and I. I'm considering just mildly outfitting the camper shell with a basic bed, heater, storage, and am looking for ideas. Not sure how 3+ dog will fit though! The basic 14-16' enclosed cargo trailers have always interested me though. Anyone see these? They can be used for everything. You can build in some fold up beds, counter at the front, and heater with little fuss. You can then use it to camp, move things, haul toys, moto, etc.
> 
> View attachment 862929


If that tall door left of the sink is a shower & toilet, you've scored!

I think they're referred to as cargo trailers with living quarters. Looks very convenient for everything except driving off-road, the one reason I still prefer truck bed pop-up campers.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Looks very convenient for everything except driving off-road, the one reason I still prefer truck bed pop-up campers.


I suppose it all depends where you prefer to take your vehicle, but like Mnt-Rider, my predominate objective is to gain access to the more remote areas that can't generally be had with a big trailer. My personal preference is just a pickup with camper shell. While I prefer a 4x4, it isn't necessary most of the time. I just want to be away from the traditional 'camp grounds' and secure a quite remote area to ride and camp.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> I suppose it all depends where you prefer to take your vehicle, but like Mnt-Rider, my predominate objective is to gain access to the more remote areas that can't generally be had with a big trailer. My personal preference is just a pickup with camper shell. While I prefer a 4x4, it isn't necessary most of the time. I just want to be away from the traditional 'camp grounds' and secure a quite remote area to ride and camp.


I agree, for now. As my wife and I get older, we'll be back in the market for something more convenient though.

I like the fuel info in this thread as well. I had a tacoma 4x4 (16-18 mpg), integra (26-32mpg), rodeo 4x4 (15 mpg with bikes on top), vibe (34mpg), pathfinder (15-18mpg), and now outback (26mpg) and chevy 1500 4x4 (15mpg mixed). The difference between a full size v8 truck and a mid size v6 suv/truck isn't much. My commute is only 6 miles though and to be honest, we are still looking for a cheap summer car like a miata or equal.


----------



## ryanxj (Sep 9, 2011)

Check this site for all your vehicle-camping desires. ENDLESS info on the forum. I dont think you will find much with smaller rigs as the 'overland' crowd tends to spend a lot of time in their rigs and as such require more space....

Home - ExPo: Adventure and Overland Travel Enthusiasts


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

ryanxj said:


> Check this site for all your vehicle-camping desires. ENDLESS info on the forum. I dont think you will find much with smaller rigs as the 'overland' crowd tends to spend a lot of time in their rigs and as such require more space....
> 
> Home - ExPo: Adventure and Overland Travel Enthusiasts


Thanks for that link! Bookmarked!


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Subscribing just to lurk.


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks for the ExPo link! off of that one, found this one - routes!

Arizona Backcountry Discovery Route (AZBDR)


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

very cool concept design... not built or even definite plans to build any:

MCM DESIGN: Custom Motorhome Design 2

MCM DESIGN: Custom Motorhome Design 3


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

fatoldaggie said:


> very cool concept design... not built or even definite plans to build any:
> 
> MCM DESIGN: Custom Motorhome Design 3


Where's the bed in #3?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

The sofa turns into a bed. It would be nice if both front seats turned into beds too.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

My problem with most of the Sprinter conversions I see is that they only sleep two. My 2001 Ford Econoline GTRV conversion has a pop-top so we can sleep four. This keeps my longing for a Sprinter in check.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

yoterryh said:


> My problem with most of the Sprinter conversions I see is that they only sleep two. My 2001 Ford Econoline GTRV conversion has a pop-top so we can sleep four. This keeps my longing for a Sprinter in check.


Sportsmobile Custom Camper Vans - Sprinter Penthouse Top


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Some of the Sprinter conversions are great, BUT, driving home yesterday after a cold front blew in, twice on overpasses, the wind blew hard enough to push my Mazda MPV van around a little. This is not exactly a high profile van and the wind was blowing hard, but not THAT hard; just a windy day. Can't imagine trying to drive a tall Sprinter with a brisk side wind blowing. That's the only con I can think of for a Sprinter.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

June Bug said:


> Some of the Sprinter conversions are great, BUT, driving home yesterday after a cold front blew in, twice on overpasses, the wind blew hard enough to push my my Mazda MPV van around a little. This is not exactly a high profile van and the wind was blowing hard, but not THAT hard; just a windy day. Can't imagine trying to drive a tall Sprinter with a brisk side wind blowing. That's the only con I can think of for a Sprinter.


My Sprinters' GVW is listed at over 8000 lb.s....I've driven it in very strong crosswinds, and was surprised at how it handled. Pretty solid.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

They can be a bit challenging in heavy winds, but really it isn't that bad. Just requires a bit more focus.



June Bug said:


> Some of the Sprinter conversions are great, BUT, driving home yesterday after a cold front blew in, twice on overpasses, the wind blew hard enough to push my Mazda MPV van around a little. This is not exactly a high profile van and the wind was blowing hard, but not THAT hard; just a windy day. Can't imagine trying to drive a tall Sprinter with a brisk side wind blowing. That's the only con I can think of for a Sprinter.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

the bicycle is the ultimate camping vehicle. the rest is a human cage.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

In heavy cross winds I refer to my Sprinter's steering wheel as the Tiller 










That said, if you are worried about the safety of the van in a truly dangerous situation - check out this video about the van's ASR system:

2013 Mercedes Sprinter Tour ESP Obstacle Avoidance Demo & Car Safety Test Video - YouTube

2800 lbs of weight miss-loaded (55 gallon drums full of water mounted to the ceiling) and they demonstrate what the ASR can do.

edit: oops this is the video I meant to post:
(fast forward to 2:30)
Mercedes Sprinter on tour - YouTube


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Saw an "extended" (long wheel base?) Sprinter today and it seemed to have a lot more gravitas than the usual ones you see around used for work and what not. It may be that it was black with seriously black tinted windows that gave it more heft and presence, but it looked like it would stay steady on the road. 
I didn't see inside, but it appeared to be one of the custom conversions that puts it in the Class B category.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Toyota Tundra towing a 26 foot travel trailer. Bikes and canoe on the truck. Don't need a campground, completely self-contained. We pull off some remote forest road somewhere and set up camp. The generator supplies all the power we need, 70 gal of fresh water, 2 propane tanks, dual battery system. Inside is a real bed, shower, refrigerator, microwave, real stove, and flat screen TV and DVD player.

Nothing like returning home to a hot shower and cold beer after a hard days ride. If the weather turns crappy the rig is roomy enough inside to put my feet up and watch a movie.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Geek, just a note to say that your 'Building an Adventure Van' blog was truly a reading adventure for me. I've read it several times...from Henderson, NV to the current reflectex install. Kudos and accolades*!


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Geek said:


>


Pretty sure I've seen this vehicle at Hall Ranch and/or Curt Gowdy...

There is a tan version up in Fort Collins, though I think it might be a little bit longer.

It's been my dream vehicle ever since I was next to the Sportsmobile owner camped out at the Sea Otter Classic back in 2005 or so.

Ww are a family of 4, we opted for a Coleman pop-up. With our Land Cruiser as a tow vehicle, it can go just about anywhere which is nice. Still...one day maybe when the kids are out of the house we will do a sprinter. At that point, maybe those Winnebago conversion Sprinters will be somewhat affordable. I assume even with 250K+ on them they are strong vehicles.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

How about the tent feature of the new Xterra:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Jem7sk said:


> How about the tent feature of the new Xterra:


Not sure I understand the benefit to this.

SPP


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Jem7sk said:


> How about the tent feature of the new Xterra:


Cool, a car with a colostomy bag.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

SlowPokePete said:


> Not sure I understand the benefit to this.
> 
> SPP


It's a metal closet attached to your tent


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> *Geek, just a note to say that your 'Building an Adventure Van' blog was truly a reading adventure for me. I've read it several times...from Henderson, NV to the current reflectex install. Kudos and accolades*!


thanks for the kind words :cornut:



2melow said:


> I assume even with 250K+ on them they are strong vehicles.


There are guys on the Sprinter forum with over a million miles on their Sprinters. I really love the thing and would buy it again in a heartbeat. I bought this one a couple of years ago and it flipped 50,000 miles yesterday as I was coming back to Boulder from Golden (I use it as a daily driver).

The build isn't done yet (I still have to install the rear windows for example) but we are on what we consider the "final version" of the build (yeah right  ).

It really is the ultimate activity vehicle.

cheers.

more random pics since I'm missing summer 
Local mountain biking:









Crested Butte (free camping at Oh Be Joyful!  ) mountain biking:









Moab:









Fruita/Grand Junction









Snowboarding









Molas Pass / San Juans









Key West









Desert Camping


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll take one of these please.


----------



## occasionaldirt (Dec 30, 2012)

2003 Dodge 109". Last year made. Only shorty I've ever seen with 318/4speed... instead of v6/3speed, which cannot pull the hills. Gutted interior, stripped/painted exterior. Bang-for-the-camper buck at $8k all in. Stealth camper, I don't always want to drive to a camping area to sleep & pull the drapes parked downtown outside the bar...


----------



## occasionaldirt (Dec 30, 2012)

Interior futon, sleeps 2. House batteries run inverter, fridge, and electric mattress pad with enough juice for 12 hours - plenty for 2 cold nights.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

occasionaldirt said:


> 2003 Dodge 109". Last year made. Only shorty I've ever seen with 318/4speed... instead of v6/3speed, which cannot pull the hills. Gutted interior, stripped/painted exterior. Bang-for-the-camper buck at $8k all in. Stealth camper, I don't always want to drive to a camping area to sleep & pull the drapes parked downtown outside the bar...


If this van is rockin', don't bother knockin'!


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)

That's awesome! Did you do the interior yourself?


----------



## occasionaldirt (Dec 30, 2012)

Geek, yes I did. Concept was modular design that pulls out with a few quick release connections, allowing 2 rear captains chairs to be clicked back in place making room for 4 riders with bikes inside, as well as cargo duties. $100 table saw, dado blade and wood glue/clamps - no nails or screws & a lightweight sturdy setup.
Cabinets, including the space where TV used to be are stocked like a mini vacation home so we are always packed; spare clothes, swim wear, kitchen items, etch - many times a 1/2 day run to Moab/T-ride/Aspen turns into a 2-day adventure with zero pre/post trip packing hassles.

Nice Sprinter by the way, though a bit large for me. 
Never understood the love affair US has with pickup trucks, other than hauling a yard of gravel there is zero a truck can do that a van cannot(my $400 utility trailer is better at this than a pickup bed anyway) - yet so many more uses/advantages a van has compared to a truck. My van is smaller and more maneuverable than the extended Tacoma I had for a year or so, yet has 3x the space, 1/2 the insurance, and same mpg... 

4-wheel drive conversations are like oil or tire threads... but in the real world, proper suspension setup, tires, and a rear locking differential handle all but the extreme roads/trails. Sure, I've been in places/situations where 4 mud tires driving made all the difference, but the other 99.9% of the time? meh.


----------



## 14EVOHT (Jan 21, 2014)

kjlued said:


> I'll take one of these please.
> 
> View attachment 866494


What is it?


----------



## -Chainslap- (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Geeks ride after seeing the build up on ADVrider. My ultimate goal would be something like the Lopes edition Sportsmobile Sprinter...

In the mean time, this is my home away from home in NZ. Pretty simple setup but can sleep two separate, or put the beds together in case I have any lady friends (let's be honest, not often, ha...). But it has curtains, room for all my gear, and best of all a water tank up top with pump so I can take showers.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

While driving my Sprinter home from the mountains last week, I passed one of these. It had a high-end mtb on a rear hitch rack. Anybody remember them?

Vixen (RV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Old Ray said:


> While driving my Sprinter home from the mountains last week, I passed one of these. It had a high-end mtb on a rear hitch rack. Anybody remember them?
> 
> Vixen (RV) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Diesel before diesel was cool.

sent remotely


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

squareback said:


> Diesel before diesel was cool.
> 
> sent remotely


In my pre-Sprinter days I was seriously lusting for one, and seeing that one on the freeway last Sunday reminded me of that. The "Driver's Motorhome"!

I actually checked one out, and was most impressed by the pop-top mechanism. The guy was asking too much for it, though, which is a good thing in retrospect. They are extremely cool to me from several angles, but the thought of making repairs and the challenge of finding "new" parts for them can't be all that easy.


----------



## lk2rid (Mar 7, 2012)

That's awesome. Great example of creative design.


----------



## woofer2609 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Camper Cube*


I love hiking, going dual sport riding, or mountain biking to get away from it, and if I'm hiking I love to stay in a tent for a week in the middle of nowhere, but I'll be damned if I'm not going to be comfortable if I'm car camping. Like so comfortable/cozy that I actually look for reasons to use the damn thing. Previously, I've been the only thing keeping my tent from blowing away while camping in Joshua Tree in January, or Mt. Shasta in December on road trips, huddling in the back seat of a Subaru with three other people being lit by a dome light and it just sucks. Campering allows you to prolong your trip away from civilization. 
But if you're at this thread, you're probably already a convert. 
Big fan of the little camper I bought a few years ago for a grand and put way too many hours into it getting back to better than new. (Never trust a seller who says "no leaks" on a 30 year old camper) It measures 78" long by 76" wide by 74" at the tallest. No onboard water (deactivated for now) but sink, icebox, 2 burner stove, BIG propane heater and East-west twin equivalent size bed ( I like to use 2 gallon jugs for water, and keep them inside to avoid freezing in cold weather.) Seats 4, sleeps 2 (3 in a real pinch with one on the floor.)

I switched to LED lights inside, so just run it off the truck battery. I take off the jacks when running, so it weighs just over 600lbs ready to go. Being 78" long is a plus as it allows me to mount a dirt bike hitch carrier and still be under weight and open the door, or use a Thule fold away rack.


The truck is an 04 2wd Mazda b2300 4 cylinder 5 speed. It doesn't go anywhere fast, but I'm not in a hurry. 100km's/h is about it. But it gets about 25-26 MPG. Driving with the camper on is like pushing a sheet of plywood through the air. I wish they made small truck like this still, but with a diesel (like the world Ford Ranger 2.2L). This truck has suspension airbags and custom 1/4" steel plate tie down anchors bolted to the frame. 

The camper gives the truck good traction on an open diff, however.

It's so great to camp in a rest area if need be, and have a coffee in bed without getting out of bed! 
If it rains, stay inside and play cards, or watch some old episodes of Miami Vice. 
I like to be able to cook healthy home cooked meals on the road and relax with a great meal and a beer or 4 and not have to drive anywhere after.
 
I'm really lucky my partner loves it as well. Livin' the (3.2 ABV)High Life 


Vive la campering!


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

my set up


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Love this thread and all the cool vehicles for a person or two but the cost to fit the whole fam damily at this point is equal to the better part of a nice cabin! Makes driving and hoteling look pretty cheap...again, with wyf and kids in tow.

I'd love a Sprinter CRD for myself plus a riding bud or the ol' lady but they are PRICEY! They seem like an epic road trip monster configured right.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

We camp 5-6 times a year out of the back of our 2000 Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo with a custom canopy, we sleep in a tent but use the truck and awning as a kitchen, living room, wardrobe etc...also serves as our family daily.


















































2.8 Turbo diesel 4x4... Gets us most places  I am going to start working on a proper offroad swingaway 4 bike carrier soon, because the current one is not suitable for anything rougher than gravel roads & the truck can do so much more than that  

























And yes that was with a full load of camping gear in the back (minus tent & bikes)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

TheJesusfreak said:


> We camp 5-6 times a year out of the back of our 2000 Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo with a custom canopy, we sleep in a tent but use the truck and awning as a kitchen, living room, wardrobe etc...also serves as our family daily.


That canopy is awesome. Who built it? Any info available online about them?


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> That canopy is awesome. Who built it? Any info available online about them?


Cheers mate ...I designed & built it in 3 (very long) days between Boxing Day & New Years a year ago... My wife is an upholsterer, so she did the tarpaulin... We worked through the last night before going away, put the finishing touches on it @ 9am then loaded and left for 3 weeks camping @ 11am  Crazy times...

The roof is the hard Tonneau so when the canopy is off it drops down onto the tray... The whole canopy takes less than 10mins to erect or strip... 

























Glad you like it  the truck is still very much a work in progress for a 4 month trip around the country (Australia) in 3 years time.. I will post more pics down the track


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

TheJesusfreak said:


> We camp 5-6 times a year out of the back of our 2000 Holden (Isuzu) Rodeo with a custom canopy, we sleep in a tent but use the truck and awning as a kitchen, living room, wardrobe etc...also serves as our family daily.
> 
> 2.8 Turbo diesel 4x4... Gets us most places  I am going to start working on a proper offroad swingaway 4 bike carrier soon, because the current one is not suitable for anything rougher than gravel roads & the truck can do so much more than that
> 
> ...


Did you have the tent and bikes on it before fording the stream?


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

We had already made camp & gone search of challenges of the 4x4 variety  tent & bikes were @ camp... Everything else lives in the back...the bike rack I'm going to build will need to be able to handle holes like that & keep the bikes (reasonably) high & dry...


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! Just saw this thread I posted on from 3 years ago... Much has changed and we are 3 weeks into the trip around Australia mentioned in my post!

I promised more pics...this is our current setup... 





An ISI 4x4x4 Carrier mounted on a RakAttach swingaway are crucial to our setup as we are frequently stopping for just 1 night and speedy setups and packdowns are important!

If you want to see what we are up to... Check out our blog below or follow thebigblu1 on instagram


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

A good thread to resurrect. I started following this thread shortly after it started. It just went quiet a few years ago. 

I enjoy seeing how folks choose to enjoy road trips and camping. It's a little different for everyone.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Truck and camper shell combination. The difference is a sleeping deck above the shell. Unobstructed views of stars and the surrounding landscape.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My set up is a Freespirit Journey XL Offroad trailer I pull behind my Jeep. Rocky Mounts bike rack(I am the only one who rides). King size bed with enough storage underneath for all of our camping gear(stove, dishes, utensils, chairs, BBQ grill, solar panel, etc.) It includes an on board power station with inverter for 120v power, USB outlets and 12v cigarette lighter style outlet. Sets up in minutes and is off road capable with Timbren axles and weighs less than 1,000 lbs fully loaded. I have 35" tires and between those and the trailer I don't get along very fast, but when I get there it is a great place to sleep.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Truck and camper shell combination. The difference is a sleeping deck above the shell. Unobstructed views of stars and the surrounding landscape.
> 
> View attachment 1117066
> 
> ...


I love it but what if you sleep walk at night and....


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Sleep walking is not advised.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

TheJesusfreak said:


> An ISI 4x4x4 Carrier mounted on a RakAttach swingaway are crucial to our setup as we are frequently stopping for just 1 night and speedy setups and packdowns are important!


I'm interest to hear how you find the ISI 4x4x4 carrier on the RakAttach swingaway. I have the same rack that i used with 3 bikes on a Prado for a 15,000 trip last year. The rack worked well, but being able to swing it out of the way to get access to the rear door would make travelling much easier.

The rack can be swung down, but with 3 bikes (and 2 of those fat bikes) its too heavy to be practical.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

14EVOHT said:


> What is it?


Looks like a heavily modifying VW Westfalia to me. I'll take one too. A childhood friend had one of these, the turning radius was awesome, you could turn circles in his 2 car wide driveway with the outside wheel barely hitting the grass. Maybe not with those tires though...

This is a cool thread to resurrect, some nice vehicles in here.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Ok, let go camping...*


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The top picture is Crocodile Dundee's camper, but it should be painted like the bottom one.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> My set up is a Freespirit Journey XL Offroad trailer I pull behind my Jeep. Rocky Mounts bike rack(I am the only one who rides). King size bed with enough storage underneath for all of our camping gear(stove, dishes, utensils, chairs, BBQ grill, solar panel, etc.) It includes an on board power station with inverter for 120v power, USB outlets and 12v cigarette lighter style outlet. Sets up in minutes and is off road capable with Timbren axles and weighs less than 1,000 lbs fully loaded. I have 35" tires and between those and the trailer I don't get along very fast, but when I get there it is a great place to sleep.


<GASP> Your trailer rims aren't identical to the rims on your Jeep! Isn't that a sin in the overland crowd?


----------



## gaiusheff (Sep 26, 2016)

*Larry the Red Ranger*

Been using "Larry" my 99' Ford Ranger throughout college on various adventures. Despite its small size it has been a blessing to have something to use to go anywhere and always be camping ready! Here he is..


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Way cool. It always nice to have your hotel road ready at any time.

Happy journeys!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Harold said:


> <GASP> Your trailer rims aren't identical to the rims on your Jeep! Isn't that a sin in the overland crowd?


They are now!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> They are now!


What a relief! Cool setup, too. Can't wait for my teardrop trailer to be finished. Hoping to take it for an inaugural trip to Sedona for the mtb fest. I've got accessories pouring in right now. Mattress and bike racks (1up roof trays) to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Harold said:


> What a relief! Cool setup, too. Can't wait for my teardrop trailer to be finished. Hoping to take it for an inaugural trip to Sedona for the mtb fest. I've got accessories pouring in right now. Mattress and bike racks (1up roof trays) to be delivered tomorrow.


Can't wait to see pictures of your trailer when it is finished. I wanted a teardrop, but there are three of us with my wife and daughter so that was out. We have a "Thirty Second" tent to go along with it for changing and extra sleeping space if my older two kids are up visiting. Looks like this


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Harold said:


> What a relief! Cool setup, too. Can't wait for my teardrop trailer to be finished. Hoping to take it for an inaugural trip to Sedona for the mtb fest. I've got accessories pouring in right now. Mattress and bike racks (1up roof trays) to be delivered tomorrow.


Got any photos of the build yet? Keep us abreast of the development. These things are cool beans.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of your trailer when it is finished. I wanted a teardrop, but there are three of us with my wife and daughter so that was out. We have a "Thirty Second" tent to go along with it for changing and extra sleeping space if my older two kids are up visiting. Looks like this


I'm getting a Fox Wing awning for my teardrop, and there's an available zip-in side tent that can be attached for extra capacity that looks very similar to that one.



Cleared2land said:


> Got any photos of the build yet? Keep us abreast of the development. These things are cool beans.


No, no pics yet. Last I spoke to the builder, the trailer frame was welded up and delivered, and it was all wired up. Maybe in a bit, I'll drive up to check out the progress, as mine's the next up for the cabin and finish work. The builder wants to take a look at the 1up roof trays I'm getting, also. He MIGHT let me take some pics, but last time I visited, he didn't want me taking pics inside the shop, b/c of trade secrets and all.

Apparently, the (very small) company had to send some lawyers after someone in Colorado trying to copy their designs a couple months ago.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Harold said:


> I'm getting a Fox Wing awning for my teardrop, and there's an available zip-in side tent that can be attached for extra capacity that looks very similar to that one.


We looked at the Fox Wings for the truck deck. I did'nt go for it, but a wonderful looking shade maker.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> We looked at the Fox Wings for the truck deck. I did'nt go for it, but a wonderful looking shade maker.


They are super nice. The trailer builder had one on a trailer he was building for the nc overland expo back in october and I got to put hands on it and see how it worked. That was what convinced me to have one installed.

At some point, I will also be getting a roof rack-mounted solar shower, too.

I basically want to equip this thing to do some boondocking and still have some amenities.

Somewhere down the line, I will probably be adding an expedition sized gravity water filter, a portable chem toilet, and that sort of stuff.

Lots of forest service roads we can access with a subie and have no need for high clearance 4wd vehicles.

I recall a very wet springtime pisgah trip I did MANY years ago with my father where we used one of the free designated roadside usfs campsites and quickly became miserable when our tent failed. And the terrible defecation practices of previous site users.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

For some of those very reasons that you listed, we avoid designated camp sites unless absolutely mandatory for what ever unfortunate reason.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> For some of those very reasons that you listed, we avoid designated camp sites unless absolutely mandatory for what ever unfortunate reason.


Also known as The Prime Directive!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

1994 Toyota Previa. Looks just like a dorky minivan but it's All Wheel Drive and Supercharged! 
The rear seat folds down to make a bed too.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Me and the T6 will be trying some bike camping in the next few months, had the back carpeted out and will be adding some extras soon too.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Wombat said:


> I'm interest to hear how you find the ISI 4x4x4 carrier on the RakAttach swingaway. I have the same rack that i used with 3 bikes on a Prado for a 15,000 trip last year. The rack worked well, but being able to swing it out of the way to get access to the rear door would make travelling much easier.
> 
> The rack can be swung down, but with 3 bikes (and 2 of those fat bikes) its too heavy to be practical.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, 
The rak attach is working wonderfully for us... We did a 2000k test trip last jan to identify setup issues and the access to the back with the rack on was ptobably the biggest one... We couldn't slide our fridges out all the way without dropping the bikes off... Now that our bbq folds down there it would have been even worse!

The Rak Attach is built as solidly as the ISI which is nice, when it is locked in there is no loose play and the only flex is what is built into the ISI...

When it is pinned open it is also very solid, I have even relocated the ute from one part of the campsite to another with it open... Took it slow but caused no issues...

I plan on doing a full review on our blog after I have done some more 4x4in with it 

Hope that helps

Adrian


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Interesting...*


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've always been interested in the off-road trailers. The problem is that we often end up dead-ending or getting blocked from moving forward on some back roads with little or no options for turning around. We have often had to back up a quarter mile of so before being able to turn around. Sometimes those 'turn-arounds' we dicey at best. An off-road trailer would present a challenge in some places, but I still find them appealing.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Care to Join Me on the Varanda?*


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Lion country?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just installed an articulating off road hitch because a bobcat "plowed" my ball hitch. Oh well, I was questioning whether to install it but it's on there now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*"Camping Vehicle" passion*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Ghost (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Great thread..:thumbsup:

Forgot about this one.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Count us in as part of the slide in truck camper crowd. We have a refurbished pop-up style camper, unknown make and model. The "bathroom" was removed for additional storage, added LED lights and upgraded power with solar panels and 4 AGM batteries, along with a complete interior re-paint and re-do of the upholstery, fridge and heater.

The truck is a 1999 F350 7.3L diesel (engine highly modified), stick shift and Lariat interior on 35" tires.

we have several vehicles, and could pretty much have our choice of anything, but we find this to be pretty much the ultimate setup as its incredibly versatile and modular and can be configured for a variety of seasons/reasons/sports.

Unlike an RV or a camper van, its gets used every day for all sorts of things. bullet list of things I dig about it:

* Drive it every day as my work truck, when the weekend comes around its basically a one beer job to pull the toolbox out, pull the tailgate off, back it under the camper and make all structural/electrical connections. Air bags adjust with in-cab controls to level it out. Camper stays packed and ready for play year around.

* No craps given about the weather. Tons of weight, tons of power, winter rated great big tires and real four wheel drive. We routinely drive this in the mountains during the worst possible weather, because POW. While everybody else is white-knuckling it over Vail pass i'm jamming tunes, eating a sammich and doing the speed limit (assuming i can get around traffic).

* Excellent highway cruiser. Roomy comfortable leather interior, room for everybody, plus dogs and stuff. great stereo, rides like a cadillac, 600+ mile range, reasonable fuel economy depending on how i drive it. typically about 16mpg in the mountains, personal best of 23mpg heading eastbound in i80 through Nebraska. with 500+ hp and 1000+lb/ft of torque I can pass as necessary even on steep grades. Enough room in the back seat, or in the camper itself, for driving in shifts and get a proper sleep after your shift is done.

* Good off-highway capability. it can get a bit tight on some jeep trails, but as long as we can make the switchbacks it has no trouble crawling up/over/through about anything. if things get too tight or truly rock-crawler style.... we use it to tow the jeep. But, we've found seriously hundreds of campsites in various places that would be entirely beyond the reach of vehicles not as capable.

* Versatile uses when not a camper. Tailgate can hold 8 bikes, plus bed crossbars for more bikes or yakima boxes for gear, we also have custom ski racks that fit in the bed holes, and can flat tow the jeep or trailer tow the jeep, race car, sleds or whatever. Great shuttle vehicle, can also go to Bandimere Dragstrip, throw it in the race tune and beat cars all evening long. Or for less fun stuff... really handy for yard work.





































video




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152986236581462


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Escaping those 'Designated Campsites' is what it's all about.


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

*Kuat NV mounted on a Rakattach swing arm*


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Working my way towards less and less developed campsites.


20170422_190650 by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## MTB nomad (Apr 23, 2017)

Harold said:


> Working my way towards less and less developed campsites.
> 
> 
> 20170422_190650 by Nate, on Flickr


That's a sweet setup. How does it pull?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

MTB nomad said:


> That's a sweet setup. How does it pull?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not bad. The Crosstrek isn't a fast car anyway, but it handles the trailer pretty well. We dragged that trailer from Indianapolis to Sedona a little over a month ago, also. That trip was pushing the car a little more than I care to...fuel economy dropped about 10mpg compared to unloaded (so from about 28-30 to 18mpg), which resulted in pretty frequent fuel stops.

I want to add a 2nd tow vehicle eventually, but don't have the budget for that ATM. I'd like to have a smallish pickup (the diesel Canyon/Colorado really strikes my interest, but at $40k, that won't happen anytime soon). I'd prefer the 2nd tow vehicle to not even shrug at the weight of the camper, for better long trip use.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks comfy Harold, just big enough to carry everything and still be cozy. Can/do you heat the trailer for winter car camping?

I'm still doing the pack tent and an EZ up for the base camp, but that trailer looks to be a very nice accommodation.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

dbhammercycle said:


> That looks comfy Harold, just big enough to carry everything and still be cozy. Can/do you heat the trailer for winter car camping?
> 
> I'm still doing the pack tent and an EZ up for the base camp, but that trailer looks to be a very nice accommodation.


Yep, I can heat it. I have an electrical system with solar. Haven't needed the panels to recharge yet, but I can run a little electric heater in there.

I have an ez up I can usse, also. Is really useful if the weather is especially wet. It was forecast to be a lot worse than it actually was on the weekend this pic was taken. Brought the ez up but never needed it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is my 94 4runner. It has gotten me through many caving, mountain biking, kayaking camping trips and it has lots of space for my dogs.










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Having lurked on this thread for a while I want to say that the various approaches to camping vehicles are very cool.

For me and my wife our regular cab full size bed pickup truck with a shell is good enough.

If it's just a weekend trip we sleep inside the cargo bed. If it's a few days or we can't be allowed to sleep inside it for various reasons like no level spot, privacy, or prohibitions, we love to set up a tent. We've got at least 4 tents of various sizes.

Thing is, over the years we've noticed that our friends​ with trailers and campers seem to spend more time dicking around with their camper than we do with our tents and pickup truck.

The camper becomes the focus of the trip a lot, and for me, it detracts from the riding. Plus they are always fixing things on the campers. Also, sometimes they have condensation inside.

And on top of that, then they start thinking about staying in fancy hook up places.

Sorry, but I'm not old enough for that yet.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Jack Burns said:


> Thing is, over the years we've noticed that our friends with trailers and campers seem to spend more time dicking around with their camper than we do with our tents and pickup truck.
> The camper becomes the focus of the trip a lot, and for me, it detracts from the riding. Plus they are always fixing things on the campers.
> And on top of that, then they start thinking about staying in fancy hook up places.
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I see this alot, but it can be the opposite too. Our rig, while it takes a little more effort for prep and setup, allow us to boondock without hookups for a week in BFE. Often, we've waited out weather where other tent campers have bailed, only to have the trails to ourselves when the weather system has passed - so usually we get in more riding, not less. Or, we're dirty, tired and whooped and think about bailing, but take a hot shower, and you're ready for a few more days.

It also depends on the trip. If we're setting up "basecamp", and driving out to trailheads for rides, camp has a lot more creature comforts setup. But if were moving camp from trailhead to trailhead area and traveling inbetween, we can go into bugout mode, and be set up/broken down in minutes.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

*Our van*

We've setup a 2014 Ram Promaster for my small contracting business and as a weekend/vacation camper. Here's a couple photos:














It's got a stove and heater, we sleep crosswise as we're both under 6'. Seating for 3 or 4 when the weather gets bad, custom bike rack on the back allows doors to open with bikes on. No sink or table, had to make compromises to keep the overall van size small (136 wheelbase, low roof). Solar shower off the back.

It's worked great for us.


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

I've enjoyed looking at this thread over the years. I'll be taking my family glamping trips (and by extension mtb exploring) to another level in a few months as my beautiful wife has agreed to the purchase of a 5th wheel camper. I can't wait to mtb in a bunch of different states!


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

Have done hotels/motels, tents, minivans. Now that we have kids this is what we use.
It keeps four kayaks including a 14.5' tandem kayak. Six mountain bikes (I have two). 
We can boondock for five days off grid. Maybe more...
But I need to do more riding. Life has happens!


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice set up - maybe we'll see you out there!


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Not so handy for bikes, but my favorite way to camp.

I've had a number of rigs over the past few years...

Ford Edge
Ford F150
Subaru Forester (x2)
and now with 3 kids, Honda Odyssey

Currently working on getting the van kitted up with racks and a hitch frame.

Canoe tripping will likely be on hold for a few years until the kids are old enough. I think I'll focus on car camping with strider bikes first (most likely next summer).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

l'oiseau said:


> View attachment 1140021
> 
> 
> Not so handy for bikes, but my favorite way to camp.
> ...


canoe camping is great. I've not done nearly enough of it. Though my state advertises a handful of "water trail" rivers/streams, canoe camping isn't advertised at all (though the law permits quite a lot of options). Unfortunately the best waterways to paddle tend to be choked full on nice days so to get away from most people, you've gotta tolerate other suboptimal conditions.

Most people here who really love canoe camping travel to the bwca for that.


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

We looked at the options and decided travel trailer. We can dry camp for five or six days. Water is the limiting factor. A night or just a pit stop in an rv park and we can head back out.

It has all the amenities you could want, heat, ac, fridge, tv, stereo, awning, queen bed and a proper shower, indoor and out.

Additionally the interest on an rv loan is tax deductible.

jummo


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Does this count?


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ yes it does, and that is real camping.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Loving all these setups. Having grown up backpacking and car camping, I'm looking to start building out a truck cap into a sleeping space. I already have a plan in mind, so my question is for those of you with truck caps, having never bought one before. Any brands I should shy away from? Any recommendations?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

I've gone through a couple iterations, but this is where I've been at for the past couple years.

F150 pulling a 25ft travel trailer. I'd prefer a smaller trailer (or even a sprinter) but with three dogs and enjoying spending weeks on the road at a time, I've tended towards more comfort than mobility/convenience right now.

I've got the truck set up with the shell and while not shown, I can get 4 bikes in the back relatively easily and have done so on a few occasions so we can bring our MTB and CX bikes. With the tinted windows and lockability, the bikes are pretty secure.

I'm just setting the trailer up with solar. Once that is done, our grey water will be the limiter in most places for how long we can go without services.

I'm just getting ready to head out on a 3.5 month bike trip all through BC with it. Very excited.

One day I'd like to full time with a 5th wheel toyhauler with separate garage for my 'bike shop'.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Very cool! Impressive trip you have coming and nice accommodations that you have to make that journey. By chance, are you in academia?


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^ Very cool! Impressive trip you have coming and nice accommodations that you have to make that journey. By chance, are you in academia?


 Funny, I was at one point in academia, but left a couple years back to pursue even more freedom (but didn't get my summers off). Now my partner and I both work remotely, me contractually, her full time, but she's taking a leave of absence and I'm not taking any work so we can bike bum around for 3.5 months! Yippee!


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 1140129





John Kuhl said:


> ^ yes it does, and that is real camping.


Yeah, yeah. One could argue that anything more than sleeping in the hollowed out body cavity of your pack animal is the way "city boys" go camping.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ hardcore camping.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

watermonkey said:


> Yeah, yeah. One could argue that anything more than sleeping in the hollowed out body cavity of your pack animal is the way "city boys" go camping.
> View attachment 1140683


Or sleeping in the hollowed out body of your tauntaun.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Ford Transit Connect LWB + Maggiolina Roof Top Tent works well for us. I can take 4 adults + additional camping gear for weekend trips down to the Kenai Peninsula


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been using tents all my life so this is a step towards the transition from tent to camper. I can foresee moving to a Transit Connect type van or a slide in bed camper someday.

The kid sleeps in the bed of the pickup. He made it into a fort using sheets to enclose the side and rear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I love the variety of stuff people are using. I thought hard about going with a van-type camper, but really didn't want my camper to also be my daily driver...and I didn't want a 3rd vehicle with an engine to maintain.

Somehow my wife and I both managed to wrangle a 4 day weekend over the 4th, so we're going to camp locally that weekend. I got super lucky that week. Big event at work on Monday (part of my weekend) and my presence was strongly requested, so I got to comp some time off another day that week. When Saturday (typical work day for me) went on the table, I jumped at it because I had already been planning to camp Sun-Tues, so I got to extend my weekend.

Now that summer has set in, I'll really get to test the ventilation in my little camper. Throw open the windows and crank up the fan to see if it's got enough air movement to keep me comfortable at night.

It'll be a fun weekend. Got a handful of friends who are coming out that same weekend, and we'll have a small city with everything from a fairly large travel trailer to backpacking tents. I think I'll be upgrading my cooler to the RTIC 40L I've had my eye on for awhile so I can fit it inside the galley of the trailer rather than in the back of the car.

New job for me and a fluid work schedule from the wife has limited us to day trips for the month of June, but now that things are settling down for both of us, we're going to be getting the camper out more. I'm going to get a couple weekends in the camper in July to make up for it.

I think my wife made us a new camping buddy, too...and possibly even a new mtb buddy. She managed to convince a coworker of hers to do a guided adventure weekend this past weekend. Her coworker really needed this sort of thing, and it looks like it went over super well. Her coworker is talking about taking her two daughters camping, apparently enjoyed the mountain biking the most out of everything they did, and is also talking about taking her daughters hiking and canoeing. But is unsure of where to go to do all that stuff. So my wife is telling her that she should come out with us sometime, since those are all things that we do already. I'm totally thrilled that she's interested. She told my wife that she never did any of these things when she was growing up, and she wants her kids to grow up with those experiences. Yes!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

After many years of tent camping, I moved to this:









After getting tired of maintenance/upkeep related to leaks, cheap construction, lubing hubs, checking tires, licensing, painting, waterproofing, reduced fuel economy, endless gawkers asking questions, etc.

I moved to this:









Ahhh, easy peasy.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Not my photo- 

This is a 91 Coleman Sequioia that opened to 23 ' I believe. 

We had a twin to this and a 4-bike rack for the roof. 
Traveled most of northern Michigan and area campgrounds or the "Thumb" area. Lots of good memories and use when the kids were younger. We'd have it packed and ready on a Friday afternoon or evening and even a one or two night stay a few hours drive north was a great getaway. 

After a few years of storage and no use, I got tired of seeing the mouse damage and having to fix or maintain something we were no longer using. At the time, a co-worker was looking at getting into camping and moving on from motorcycling.

Guess what I traded for ?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

dave54 said:


>


Incredible! I had to look it up:

http://www.airspacemag.com/history-of-flight/the-flying-winnebago-3672/?page=1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*tiny camper fanboy*

I too like the tiny campers with similar footprint to a teardrop trailer, with good ground clearance and narrow width, capable of going wherever my tow vehicle can take me. However unlike a teardrop I want to have option to cook or do whatever inside when the weather and/or bugs are bad, without having to also erect an external structure. Here is my 2013 Prolite Suite, it's cosy for two, luxurious for one!


----------



## VagabondExpedition (Apr 7, 2017)

Everything is right here.. inside of it, on top of it and behind it.
Bike gear, photo gear, climbing gear, clothes, food and sleeping space. It's a tad 'snug', but it works so far. I've done 12 days/nights straight at the most, but otherwise lots of weekend adventures like this.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

l'oiseau said:


> View attachment 1140021
> 
> 
> Not so handy for bikes, but my favorite way to camp.


I agree, canoe tripping is the best camping passion! Back country bike packing is up there too.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> I agree, canoe tripping is the best camping passion! Back country bike packing is up there too.


Great pics! Canoe tripping is one of the several things I miss about living in Ontario. I still get back once a year and generally do a trip to Lady Evelyn / Smoothwater with the family. Good stuff!

Flying from Colorado, we just borrow a tent from the family, borrow a couple canoes and have a good time. Oh yeah, the plane in the background of the first pic is someone else's idea of a camping vehicle. 

P8030448 by Brad Baker, on Flickr

P8030442 by Brad Baker, on Flickr

P8030460 by Brad Baker, on Flickr

P8030457 by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

baker said:


> Great pics! Canoe tripping is one of the several things I miss about living in Ontario. I still get back once a year and generally do a trip to Lady Evelyn / Smoothwater with the family. Good stuff!
> 
> Flying from Colorado, we just borrow a tent from the family, borrow a couple canoes and have a good time. Oh yeah, the plane in the background of the first pic is someone else's idea of a camping vehicle.


Temagami and the Lady Evelyn/ Smoothwater area have long been our favourite tripping destinations, we usually go in from Mowat Landing. Float plane or canoe are the only options to access most of the backcountry we trip in. BTW those pics remind me of the big beach on the east arm of Lake Temagami near Camp Wanapitei ...is it?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The beach is at Smoothwater. Our family cabin is at Latchford (other side of Bay Lake), so I've been to Mowat Landing quite a few times. Beautiful 
area. Headed up there in late July as usual. We also do some fun gravel rides in the area. I hate the bugs, though.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frits (May 21, 2017)

Harold said:


> Working my way towards less and less developed campsites.
> 
> 
> 20170422_190650 by Nate, on Flickr


Do you know what that trailer weighs in at?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Frits said:


> Do you know what that trailer weighs in at?


I have not put it on a truck scale yet. Keep meaning to, but just keep forgetting when I am actually at a truck stop.

Will be checking tongue weight tonight, though. Got a cheap bathroom scale I can use for the purpose.

Dry weight on the trailer's vin tag says 971lbs, but not sure how accurate that is. My suspicion is that loaded, I'm somewhere in the vicinity of 1200lbs, because when I'm pulling it with the Subie, I don't feel like I'm really all that close to pushing the vehicle's 1500lb towing limit. Acceleration is fine. Stopping has been totally fine except on one steep, twisty canyon road in AZ. I don't really notice the trailer pushing the car much at all. It might even be somewhat less than that. But I want to get it on a scale when it's loaded. I might make the effort on Friday when I pull it out for some camping this weekend. Full cooler, full water jugs, bikes on the roof, etc.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

BumpityBump said:


> After many years of tent camping, I moved to this:
> 
> View attachment 1142802
> 
> ...


That tent may be easy, but no way it sets up or comes down as fast as that A-liner. I have an old '88 model. It's a P.O.S. and nothing in it works, but I love it. It's my "tent" that sets up and breaks down in 30 sec. My wife can stand up to get dressed and I don't have to get up off the ground to go pee in the middle of the night...


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

notso said:


> That tent may be easy, but no way it sets up or comes down as fast as that A-liner. I have an old '88 model. It's a P.O.S. and nothing in it works, but I love it. It's my "tent" that sets up and breaks down in 30 sec. My wife can stand up to get dressed and I don't have to get up off the ground to go pee in the middle of the night...


I never said it did, but I do agree that the ease of setup/takedown on the aliner was very appealing. But, given all the maintenance/repair time on the Aliner, the tent takes up waaaay less of my time overall. My wife has tent camped in the backcountry for years so no worries on her part about standing to get dressed (she can stand in our tent, albeit doubled over a bit).

And regarding the peeing, HTFU! haha


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

It seems I'm a lot less hardcore than most of you - we picked up our new toy this past weekend. My goal is to mtb in as many of the 50 states as possible. My new rig and I may be coming to a campground (and trailhead) near you!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Blue Bye said:


> It seems I'm a lot less hardcore than most of you - we picked up our new toy this past weekend. My goal is to mtb in as many of the 50 states as possible. My new rig and I may be coming to a campground (and trailhead) near you!


Thats not camping lol. That's taking your house with you 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Blue Bye said:


> It seems I'm a lot less hardcore than most of you - we picked up our new toy this past weekend. My goal is to mtb in as many of the 50 states as possible. My new rig and I may be coming to a campground (and trailhead) near you!


Is that a 1/2 ton? If so, I think you better set aside coin for a bigger truck!

Or sell the camper and buy a fleet of new bikes and tents. 

p.s. Sounds like fun! Just don't plan on taking it to a lot of remote trailheads on narrow FS roads. That's where a tent rules!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Whatever works for you. 

The difference in everyone's idea of getting out and enjoying the road and what lies at the end is what I like about this thread.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> Whatever works for you.
> 
> The difference in everyone's idea of getting out and enjoying the road and what lies at the end is what I like about this thread.


Jim Morrison would agree.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooseberry1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just a way to camp any place









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat-in-Fundy (Feb 21, 2015)

The boring but practical Dodge Caravan paired with a Cabelas Big Horn III is my current set up for getting away. I had always been a minimalist when it came to camping, coming from years of canoe and backpacking, but have found that as I get older the old bones appreciate the extra space and comfort of a large tent, especially after along day of riding. The wood stove is also a great luxury on those late Fall trips, the Big Horn is fairly easy to set up despite its size and with the attached garage makes an ideal setup for those extended bike trips.


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> Whatever works for you.
> 
> The difference in everyone's idea of getting out and enjoying the road and what lies at the end is what I like about this thread.


Yeah, it's a means to an end. My family can relax at the campground while I leave for a few hours to ride some trails.

BumpityBump - it's a 1 ton F350 diesel with FX4 suspension and towing package. I also added airbags for smoother towing. My pin weight and GVWR #'s are within spec. I did a lot of research on that aspect as there are a lot of camper/pickup rigs on the road which are overloaded. To reach the remote trailheads I just drive the truck!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Blue Bye said:


> BumpityBump - it's a 1 ton F350 diesel with FX4 suspension and towing package. I also added airbags for smoother towing. My pin weight and GVWR #'s are within spec. I did a lot of research on that aspect as there are a lot of camper/pickup rigs on the road which are overloaded. To reach the remote trailheads I just drive the truck!


Sounds like you did your homework and have it dialed. Have fun!


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Harold said:


> I have not put it on a truck scale yet. Keep meaning to, but just keep forgetting when I am actually at a truck stop.
> 
> Will be checking tongue weight tonight, though. Got a cheap bathroom scale I can use for the purpose.
> 
> ...


Trailer brakes or no? Just curious because XV is rated 1000 lb unbraked, 1500 lb braked


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Trailer brakes or no? Just curious because XV is rated 1000 lb unbraked, 1500 lb braked


I have trailer brakes. Don't have the electrical hooked up for it yet on the tow vehicle. I made an appt with an installer awhile back and when he saw the car, he freaked out and wouldn't install the brake controller, 'cause he thought I was trying to tow some kind of monster trailer (and probably also in large part because he didn't want to have to run all the wiring for it...probably thought it'd be a quick plug in like most pickups and SUV's). jagoff.

Found another place that will do it, but having a difficult time getting the opening in the schedule for it.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Installed my new rack today for more room for my camping gear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nepal treks (May 13, 2017)

These are beautiful Camping Vehicles. It is suitable for Nepal Himalayas?
Thank you very much.
Nepal Treks |Nepal Himalayas | 97714701885 | Boundless Adventure


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

My Kodiak canvas tent. Internal floor dimension is 10' x 14'. and it is around 7' tall in the middle. I've been in all out windy downpours in it and stayed dry and comfortable.









I also have a nice cot. I put a thermarest on top, then a sleeping bag. Very comfortable nights sleep. Honestly like sleeping in my bed at home.

I have plenty of room for a table and chair inside, plus, for music, I rig up my wireless speaker that pairs with my phone.

I use one of those solar showers, which actually works pretty well.

All in all, what I do is not exactly roughing it (once I'm setup, which takes me an hour to an hour and a half, depending how motivated I am).


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Not only does it follow my Jeep though some sketchy terrain, but it sleeps 4 and carries all of our stuff for a good time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

What is the best way to seal a cap too a truck? Not having any luck with foam tape.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

rupps5 said:


> What is the best way to seal a cap too a truck? Not having any luck with foam tape.


Foam tape. It's worked great on my last three caps.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Seeing as Photobucket has stopped all my pics, I'll jump in again  sorry if some of these are repeats, I can't remember what I had up before... pretty sure there are some fresh ones too... His name is Blu and he's part of the family!









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Seeing as Photobucket has stopped all my pics, I'll jump in again  sorry if some of these are repeats, I can't remember what I had up before... pretty sure there are some fresh ones too... His name is Blu and he's part of the family!


Looking at the contrail in that last photo, I think you barely missed the batman jet!!!


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

BumpityBump said:


> Looking at the contrail in that last photo, I think you barely missed the batman jet!!!


Lol! 70mph on red dirt will do that 😁 you should see the contrails these boys leave!









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Lol! 70mph on red dirt will do that 😁 you should see the contrails these boys leave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the real contrail, look skyward. Zee plane, zee plane!


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

BumpityBump said:


> No, the real contrail, look skyward. Zee plane, zee plane!


I don't see a contrail?? Are you referring to the lens flare from the sun?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Since my wife decided she wanted to get into the low cost, low maintenance hobby of horse keeping, a truck is a must. She went on an overnight trip a while ago with her horse and picked up this air mattress:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C7U189M/

I recently used it for a couple of races and it was awesome! At 5'8" I barely fit in the back seat, but I do. My first race with it was cold with a mid night downpour, I got to stay perfectly dry. The second was after an 8 hour XC where I got a good nights rest for the enduro the next day.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

That matteress is a brilliant idea! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

TheJesusfreak said:


> I don't see a contrail?? Are you referring to the lens flare from the sun?


That's what I was thinkin'


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Sidewalk said:


> Since my wife decided she wanted to get into the low cost, low maintenance hobby of horse keeping, a truck is a must.


You can definitely get in some quality core training by shoveling money over a cliff. Also, just set up a direct deposit with the vet and the farrier and abandon the hope of higher education for the children. (I base this on relatives who have horses.) Seriously though, skills developed in riding horses should transfer well to mountain biking and vice versa.

Horses also smell good and have very soft noses. I like them.

The air mattress design is genius.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

TheJesusfreak said:


> I don't see a contrail?? Are you referring to the lens flare from the sun?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Ahh, my bad. It looked like a combo of both a contrail and flare to me. Zoooom.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

June Bug said:


> You can definitely get in some quality core training by shoveling money over a cliff. Also, just set up a direct deposit with the vet and the farrier and abandon the hope of higher education for the children. (I base this on relatives who have horses.) Seriously though, skills developed in riding horses should transfer well to mountain biking and vice versa.
> 
> Horses also smell good and have very soft noses. I like them.
> 
> The air mattress design is genius.


We don't have kids and therefore no investment in the future, so I chose the easy route and just light a paycheck on fire once a month. I don't care about the carbon going in the atmosphere.

(Seriously though, ferrier and very isn't much compared to the hay!)


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Subscribing...

Haven't read all the posts yet, but plan to. Been struggling with this myself lately. A full size 4x4 camper van is my dream, and some sort of towable camper a close second, but space limitations on my property won't allow another vehicle or trailer unless I store them someplace else, and I don't want to do that.

Sooo, I'm planning to build out the back of my 1996 full size Bronco for camping. Haven't seen anyone do it, but the tape measure says it'll work if I remove the rear seat. Build a bed/bench seat on one side, some minimalist cabinetry on the other, maybe relocate the spare tire to the front bumper while camping? Folding step stool for ease of entry during the day, and it locks up nice and secure/waterproof at night (I prefer hard walls around me while sleeping).

This is the Bronco. Former Utah police vehicle. Bought it on ebay, very low miles, some rust, unstoppable in snow.

View attachment 1145265


----------



## Jab70 (Mar 23, 2007)

Oj!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Jab70 said:


> Oj!


Funny


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

_CJ said:


> I prefer hard walls around me while sleeping.


I prefer no walls...

Sleep on the top deck....


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

We sleep in our van sometimes while traveling or going to mountain bike races. 
I made some screens for our Mazda van windows, one for the front door window and one for the sliding door. There was a lot of futzing, measuring, cutting, sewing to fit it to the doors and also used magnets to hold everything in place. 

For the Toyota van, I just cut a square larger than the window and held it on with a bunch of small magnets. Instead of an afternoon project, it was done and functional in about 5 minutes. The screening is flexible window screening that costs around $20 for a 3' x 25' roll (Home Depot), easily cut to size with scissors. The square pieces of screen can be rolled up or folded up for easy storage and weigh almost nothing. 

The round magnets that hold the screen in place are stored in one of the molded-in cup holders in the van, so they are always there when needed on a camping trip. A package of 10 magnets (half-inch diameter) costs $1.98

Nice to have ventilation without insects.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Cleared2land said:


> I prefer no walls...


Nice view!I'm right there with you, but I also have multiple tents and a 26 foot travel trailer for the family. Whatever works for the situation!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I prefer no walls...
> 
> Sleep on the top deck....
> 
> ...


Or no vehicles. The best IMO.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> I prefer no walls...


Looks kind of cold/wet/windy/buggy/vulnerable to predators for the areas I usually camp, but whatever works for you...

.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

BumpityBump said:


> Or no vehicles. The best IMO.


Thus defeating the point of this thread 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Thus defeating the point of this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


True!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I prefer no walls...
> 
> Sleep on the top deck....
> 
> ...


I should also add, that looks like an awesome way to soak in the view. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

_CJ said:


> Subscribing...
> 
> Haven't read all the posts yet, but plan to. Been struggling with this myself lately. A full size 4x4 camper van is my dream, and some sort of towable camper a close second, but space limitations on my property won't allow another vehicle or trailer unless I store them someplace else, and I don't want to do that.
> 
> ...


You should be able to put the spare on a swing away gate in back, that's what I did with my Bronco II (my trail truck when i was in to that stuff). Allowed me to carry a full size spare and not load the roof (raising my CG and reducing clearance).


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sidewalk said:


> You should be able to put the spare on a swing away gate in back, that's what I did with my Bronco II (my trail truck when i was in to that stuff). Allowed me to carry a full size spare and not load the roof (raising my CG and reducing clearance).


After some more measuring, it looks like the spare can stay where it is, and leave room for a bed/bench, a cooktop/cabinet, and still have an isle down the middle. It'll be tight, but warm and dry.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

_CJ said:


> After some more measuring, it looks like the spare can stay where it is, and leave room for a bed/bench, a cooktop/cabinet, and still have an isle down the middle. It'll be tight, but warm and dry.


Take photos and shows us when you get to that point!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

this weekend







last weekend. Got lost following Google Maps and had to do some cool wheeling and water crossing. Good thing I have an articulating hitch or I would have lost the trailer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Seeing as Photobucket has stopped all my pics, I'll jump in again  sorry if some of these are repeats, I can't remember what I had up before... pretty sure there are some fresh ones too.


Hi Adrian

We discussed the Rack Attach you use a while ago. Can you tell me where you bought it. The manufacturer says he can no longer find cheap shipping to Australia and it would cost him more than the rack to ship it here.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Clifford.*

Finally found some time to share detail on our campervan. Check it here when you have some time to burn.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Wombat said:


> Hi Adrian
> 
> We discussed the Rack Attach you use a while ago. Can you tell me where you bought it. The manufacturer says he can no longer find cheap shipping to Australia and it would cost him more than the rack to ship it here.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

I bought it straight from RakAttach...

It cost more than the unit to have it shipped when I bought it as well.

I decided it was still worth it by comparison to the money I was looking at spending for a custom rear bar with swingaway.

He shipped mine with DHL and was around $450usd just for the shipping...

I hope that helps...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Finally found some time to share detail on our campervan. Check it here when you have some time to burn.


Nice write-up Mike. I have a low roof 136 gasser that I've been slowly building out so I can certainly relate to your stories!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Clifford...that's a good one Mike.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I've wanted a Westfalia camper or a Sprinter myself and now there is another option to consider. Thanks Mike for showing us your new best red friend.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mikesee said:


> Finally found some time to share detail on our campervan. Check it here when you have some time to burn.


Nice write up and photos as always. Subscribed to follow the saga. Upside of the colour ...like a red canoe it looks great in photos!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Subaru Impreza with 2"/1.5" lift front and rear, tires 1.7" larger in diameter than stock, skid plates. Pull out the fuse for the anti-lock brakes to disable traction control. Chains and a dual gear power puller in back. 

From there, a bike, leather personnel carriers, skis, or snowshoes.

Then, a hammock, three season or four season tent. Sleeping pad and quilt matched to shelter. Bear can 15ft up, well away. Chem lights, wood burning/power generating stove, a few freeze dried meals.

Relevant maps of the area both on my phone and in print format. Routes, water, hazards, etc. noted. Usually sleep on a south or southeast facing slope when possible.

The heaviest single item I bring is a large supply of water. I usually have 5 gallons on hand. Always stop at a gas station and fill up before hitting a dirt road.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm interested in getting a little tow behind trailer that can mount a roof top tent and has lockable storage for the rest of my stuff, but the ones I've seen online are all over $7K, which seems ridiculous to me...anyone know of any good people who make these for less? Or good sites for finding one used?


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

rpearce1475 said:


> I'm interested in getting a little tow behind trailer that can mount a roof top tent and has lockable storage for the rest of my stuff, but the ones I've seen online are all over $7K, which seems ridiculous to me...anyone know of any good people who make these for less? Or good sites for finding one used?


Keep an eye on the classifieds in Expedition Portal.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

A quick look on ebay shows multiple 5x10 enclosed trailers for <$1000.
Any of these could easily take a roof-top tent and would have tons of space for gear.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

rockman said:


> Keep an eye on the classifieds in Expedition Portal.


^^ This


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*"Camping Vehicle" passion*



rpearce1475 said:


> I'm interested in getting a little tow behind trailer that can mount a roof top tent and has lockable storage for the rest of my stuff, but the ones I've seen online are all over $7K, which seems ridiculous to me...anyone know of any good people who make these for less? Or good sites for finding one used?


I got mine from Freespirit Recreation. They are reasonably priced and start under $7K







www.gofsr.com
I bought mine with a built in power supply, separate tent for changing with awning, solar panel and LED lights for a good price delivered right to my front door. The new ones offer more ground clearance but I've taken mine on some good back-country trails and it did awesome with the three axis articulating hitch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

After several years of trying to decide between a trailer, Class C RV and other options, this Saturday we pick up a 2015 Sprinter Van 170 Extended Cargo Van. Now we'll have lot's of fun designing our build for camping and bike haul!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^ Congratulations! 

Keep reality, budget and time in check and, most everything will work out fine. These wonderful projects can take on a life of their own and quickly become your mistress with a mind of it's own.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Le Duke said:


> Subaru Impreza with 2"/1.5" lift front and rear, tires 1.7" larger in diameter than stock, skid plates. Pull out the fuse for the anti-lock brakes to disable traction control. Chains and a dual gear power puller in back.
> 
> From there, a bike, leather personnel carriers, skis, or snowshoes.
> 
> ...


Eating freeze dried meals is not my idea of car camping.


----------



## BADDANDY (Feb 20, 2012)

My 2 current setups;


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

panchosdad said:


> Eating freeze dried meals is not my idea of car camping.


I'm guessing I get a bit further afield than you. 

Ice and coolers and other things of that nature don't work too well at a certain point.

Eating spoiled food is not my idea of car camping.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

panchosdad said:


> Eating freeze dried meals is not my idea of car camping.


Agreed. I save that stuff (or used to) for backpacking and canyoneering. I'm all for grilling and eating large on car camping mtn biking trips.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> I'm guessing I get a bit further afield than you.
> 
> Ice and coolers and other things of that nature don't work too well at a certain point.
> 
> Eating spoiled food is not my idea of car camping.


That's what 12v fridges and freezers are for! 

































Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Le Duke said:


> I'm guessing I get a bit further afield than you.
> 
> Ice and coolers and other things of that nature don't work too well at a certain point.
> 
> Eating spoiled food is not my idea of car camping.


Yeah that's sorta beyond car camping at that point.

Car camping means a decent bit more creature comforts.

No ice resupply would push me to a small 12v fridge instead of freeze dried food. I've got solar panels and a battery system for my little trailer that would allow me to keep one running for quite some time.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

That all sure looks good. You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

John Kuhl said:


> That all sure looks good. You guys are making me hungry.


Here's a couple more for you John 😜
And this is kinda still on topic as they were all cooked on the back of our camping vehicle in some pretty remote places 😀










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

You guys are hilariously great! Loving your rigs and comments about what other people do for fun. All good stuff!

My wife and I prefer, on the other hand, to go to remote (well, sort of) places where there happens to be a 5 star hotel directly adjacent to the wilds. Nothing like long days of hiking and being feed gourmet meals (read: without us cooking it!), taking a nice hot shower or a fabulous bath, and sleeping a super comfy pillow top bed with 1000 count Egyptian Cotton sheets! Try it, you'll like it!

#paradiseinn #eltovar #innatfurnicecreek #craterlakelodge #manyglacierhotel #themajesticyosemite #oldfaithfulinn #zioninn #jacksonlakelodge

Otherwise, nothing beats a backpacking adventure into the true wilderness. Maybe one day we will be able to ride our camping +bikes into these amazing spots! Until that day, this is how we roll...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It's all about what works for you!

Cheers!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

beastmaster said:


> My wife and I prefer, on the other hand, to go to remote (well, sort of) places where there happens to be a 5 star hotel directly adjacent to the wilds. Nothing like long days of hiking and being feed gourmet meals (read: without us cooking it!), taking a nice hot shower or a fabulous bath, and sleeping a super comfy pillow top bed with 1000 count Egyptian Cotton sheets! Try it, you'll like it!


I've done those kinds of trips before. Biggest drawback for me is the expense, but they're good when you're traveling especially far to where you're going. Car camping is great for middle-distance stuff. The setup I'm using (especially since I didn't have to pull out a loan to buy it) is a nice middle-of-the-road option for keeping costs down, but increasing comfort. I borrowed my dad's pickup truck to pull it last weekend since my wife was working, and I was amused that our Subie still gets better fuel economy when pulling it.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok now that mine is almost done (good enough for a test run this weekend) heres our set up now. Bikes arent on yet, going to try my old hitch rack mounted on the trailer and see how that goes.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Just found this in the archives... It's a few years old, but still one of my favourite action shots of Blu! 









Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RAKC Ind said:


> Ok now that mine is almost done (good enough for a test run this weekend) heres our set up now. Bikes arent on yet, going to try my old hitch rack mounted on the trailer and see how that goes.


not sure how I missed this, but apparently I did. trailer looks good. Do yourself a favor, get one of these:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ANV81S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That way, you can be plugged in and you won't have to have the rear door wide open all the time.

The rear suspension on your minivan doesn't look happy. Was there a bunch of stuff in the back of it, in addition to the trailer tongue weight?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Harold said:


> not sure how I missed this, but apparently I did. trailer looks good. Do yourself a favor, get one of these:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ANV81S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> That way, you can be plugged in and you won't have to have the rear door wide open all the time.
> ...


Actually I did put one like that in. But wired to a GFI.

And ya there was a TON of crap in the back of the van cause the wife felt we needed everything and a second kitchen sink lol. Ive since reigned that in. Partially putting canopy and such in the trailer, taking some load off the rear suspension. Took a couple tries to get load placements right but good to go now.

Also that pic was before cooler was full of ice and water tank filled. Both in the galley space. Helped a bit adding another 80lbs on the rear of the trailer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RAKC Ind said:


> Actually I did put one like that in. But wired to a GFI.
> 
> And ya there was a TON of crap in the back of the van cause the wife felt we needed everything and a second kitchen sink lol. Ive since reigned that in. Partially putting canopy and such in the trailer, taking some load off the rear suspension. Took a couple tries to get load placements right but good to go now.
> 
> ...


I have a power strip plugged into mine. all of the trailer's shore power electrical goes through that. I don't have a sink or anything like that, though.

I would like at some point a fold-up table with a hand pump sink that I could pull out of my trailer galley. Something low tech that would be easy to use when boondocking. But I've also seen some pretty trick setups that are powered, with propane on-demand hot water and all.

So far, I've been putting food in the galley part of my trailer. But, now that I've moved to an area where bear security is an issue, it's occurred to me that it's a bad idea and that I should be putting food in my car, where I'm not sleeping. That opens up some more storage space inside the back of the trailer for stuff like this.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Thankfully bear security isnt on my list of issues at least right now. Havent come up with a good way to store dry food beyond transport in bags on top of the cooler.

My system is pretty simple. Little pull out sink on 12v pump with a foot pedal. Its on drawer rollers so it pulls out. That way pump isnt energized all the time.

All lights are LED, 140mm fans in the roof vent etc. Anything to keep power use to a minimum (and weight of bigger power requirements)

Right now a regular car battery is enough for the weekend. At some point Ill get a bigger battery and folding solar cells. With it being rather cool I havent even had to drag the AC along or use anything more than the windows and vent fans.

Saw a really nice sprinter conversion this weekend, should have taken pictures.

First pic is from this weekend, Illinois State MTB championships. I got conned into doing the Super D race saturday for fun (I dont ever race, but it was fun as hell for trails Id never ridden). Second is sink space finished except aluminum cap over the center divider wall and 3rd is from Sugar Bottom a couple weeks back.

Dont think well be going out more than 1 more time this year. Too dang busy. But that varies with weather, aka if we have a winter or NOT like the last 2 years.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RAKC Ind said:


> Thankfully bear security isnt on my list of issues at least right now. Havent come up with a good way to store dry food beyond transport in bags on top of the cooler.
> 
> My system is pretty simple. Little pull out sink on 12v pump with a foot pedal. Its on drawer rollers so it pulls out. That way pump isnt energized all the time.
> 
> ...


LED lighting is so worth it for keeping power consumption down. I've got a 12v AGM deep cycle battery and it is more than enough power for a long weekend of using lights, fan, and charging stuff. I have solar panels, but haven't needed them this year. I'm probably in the same boat of only doing maybe one more camping trip for the year. I moved to Asheville, NC a month ago and I'm in a tiny apartment until mid Oct. Just bought a house, and am in that due diligence period where we're getting inspections and whatnot done prior to closing. We'll have right about 3 weeks left on the lease for the apartment at closing, so I'll have time to do some painting and other jobs before moving in. Will likely include figuring out bike storage.

For now, my trailer is parked at a storage facility until we can move it to the new house. After that, I'll be pretty busy getting settled.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Damn didnt know you moved out that way. How could you give up the midwest? 

Congrats on the new house, thats always fun getting it ready and then settled in. Especially moving a decent distance. Cant wait to do it ourselves but dreading the actual moving part lol.

Charging stuff (besides phones, have USB in the galley and inside) is the reason I want to get a bigger battery and solar panel. Charging lights, being able to power a bit more stuff if we want.

First time out was at a primitive group site, wasnt sure how battery would do so I pulled the van around and hook up jumper cables to charge the battery when we got there. After that ran the whole weekend which shocked me.

Enjoy the new house and stay safe out there, not out of the woods yet as far as crap weather.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RAKC Ind said:


> Damn didnt know you moved out that way. How could you give up the midwest?
> 
> Congrats on the new house, thats always fun getting it ready and then settled in. Especially moving a decent distance. Cant wait to do it ourselves but dreading the actual moving part lol.
> 
> ...


it was a tough choice. wife's old employer was circling the drain and she was hating life 'cause work got to be just wrong. she found a nice job out here and applied for the helluvit. they wanted her, so offered the job. Her old employer gave an insane counter-offer, basically assuming that money would fix her issues with the job. It definitely wasn't the money. And he wasn't making any promises about what she actually DID have major issues with. The only real thing that made moving challenging was that we made some great friends in the mtb community in Indiana, which really is awesome. In the end, just about all those people will be coming out to this area to ride or drink beer, so it's not like we'll never see them again. Family wasn't a huge issue. We actually have more family in FL than we do in either IN or MI, and probably half the family in the midwest is planning to move to FL within a few years, anyway. Plus, I have family in NC/SC, too.

As far as the logistics of moving, this move was far less difficult than some of our previous moves. We really don't want to do another big move again, though. This one was our 4th move across state lines in our 12yrs together, and by the time we move into the house next month, it'll be our 7th move in total. A couple of those moves exceeded 1,000mi.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

*ultimate 4x4 family hauler*









15 passenger Van Chassis, shuttle bus body, 4x4 conversion, lift, Recon Rack (6x) and front receiver. Wider than a sprinter & 6' tall ceilings.

I ripped out the back row of 5, built a bed, added a table up front and have the ultimate family hauling/camping adventure mobile. 
Got it for a song 3rd hand with 140k on the odometer.

There's a whole fleet of these parked at the north entrance of Yellowstone National Park. I bet if you called enough guide services you could find out whose they are and figure out how to get your hands on one.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

laksboy said:


> View attachment 1157221
> 
> 
> 15 passenger Van Chassis, shuttle bus body, 4x4 conversion, lift, Recon Rack (6x) and front receiver. Wider than a sprinter & 6' tall ceilings.
> ...


looks like you need air bags on the rear suspension of that thing. Looks like a sweet conversion, but I'm not sure about that big glass door. Got any interior pics?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

That van is sweet. Not sure about all the windows, not an exhibitionist myself but beyond that its a very cool build!

Harold, we did a 300 mile move, that sucked bad enough. Moving there just me wasnt bad. A few years and a child later coming back was bad. And we may move back. Im in the air about it right now. I want out of Illinois but not sure about back to Missouri.

Hell i dont want to move to the other side of town, just the work of moving. 2 boys and all our junk now. Be wanting a small lottery jackpot so we can higher professional movers to do everything when we do move lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah I had to add an extra 0.5" of lift to the front so the tie rod would clear the leaf springs. So it's a bit out of kilter visually. I may or may not do something on the rear end to level it.
Interior: wood trim...
24" screen with RaspBerryPi nintendo emulator
enough room in the back for a twin size mattress and 8 "bucket" seats (2 rear facing in the front around the table my daughter is sitting at).

And the glass door is motorized and operated from a button in the overhead up front. It's sweet. No one has fallen out yet. It's a big step down! My 2 year old can climb in and out.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

laksboy said:


> Yeah I had to add an extra 0.5" of lift to the front so the tie rod would clear the leaf springs. So it's a bit out of kilter visually. I may or may not do something on the rear end to level it.
> Interior: wood trim...
> 24" screen with RaspBerryPi nintendo emulator
> enough room in the back for a twin size mattress and 8 "bucket" seats (2 rear facing in the front around the table my daughter is sitting at).
> ...


Nice. I'd personally level it out, but that's me. The door itself is cool, but my concern isn't with falling out or anything like that (it would be pretty easy to have a small plastic step stool for when you're parked, though). Mostly, it with the fact that it's ALL glass. I'd probably want an alu or fiberglass door with smaller windows, tbh. I'd probably prefer a regular RV door with a handle and lock that I could operate from outside. Would hate for a rock to get kicked up and break the glass, or for a branch to smack it or something. Typical stuff you encounter when driving off road. I'd probably also install curtains, at least on the windows around the bed, but probably on all the side/rear windows for a little privacy while sleeping. Thinking more about it, I'd probably want to remove more of those seats, too, so I could have more sleep space. Just enough room to seat the same number of people it can sleep.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

It pulls double duty as a shuttle vehicle (Bike Church Shuttles) and I have 4 kids. I need the seats so they can bring friends on our adventure trips. I have collapsible windshield inserts that for the windows perfectly. We used them once on our 2,500 mile trip and only to provide shade on the sunny side of the vehicle. We've slept 4 adults, 2 on the bed and 2 in the aisle. I prefer to sleep outside, myself.
For a <10k purchase it's a pretty sweet platform.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

laksboy said:


> It pulls double duty as a shuttle vehicle (Bike Church Shuttles) and I have 4 kids. I need the seats so they can bring friends on our adventure trips. I have collapsible windshield inserts that for the windows perfectly. We used them once on our 2,500 mile trip and only to provide shade on the sunny side of the vehicle. We've slept 4 adults, 2 on the bed and 2 in the aisle. I prefer to sleep outside, myself.
> For a <10k purchase it's a pretty sweet platform.


Ah, so you need the seating. definitely nice for sub 10k.

I'm really gunning to buy a midsize 4wd pickup to use as the primary tow vehicle for my camper. The ability to put bikes in the bed would be pretty huge when it comes to shuttling to different trailheads while leaving the trailer parked. Maybe after that, give my trailer a bit of a suspension upgrade to torsion axles, possibly with a small lift for a little more ground clearance for that undermount spare. Current leaf spring suspension gets awful bouncy even on relatively mellow gravel roads.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Harold said:


> Current leaf spring suspension gets awful bouncy even on relatively mellow gravel roads.


No shocks installed?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> No shocks installed?


no. it's a pretty basic setup. big reason why it's so inexpensive.


----------



## M-80 Rider (May 26, 2011)

My minimalist camping vehicle (also my DD)...

Start with 2018 Subaru Crosstrek
Remove front wheel from Santa Cruz 5010 (size L)
Prop up bike frame using "soft" bag of stuff
Slide passenger seat forward, then tilt forward
Fill in leg space behind passenger seat
Use folded Ridgerest pad to compensate for split-level deck
Insert and inflate Thermarest pad (72 inches long)

Slept inside for 2 nights. Windows cracked to prevent moisture buildup. Worked fine. Not off-road capable but gets me to the trailhead. (I save the off-roading for the MTB.)


----------



## bikewerx (Dec 10, 2012)

Started in the FZJ80 with a RTT but I travel a good distance and stay for 4/5 weeks so I graduated to the toyhauler.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Just giving this cool thread a bump.

With fall being here and ready to get back out, I'm wanting to see some new inspiration here.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

My camping vehicle.

Volvo XC70 towing an Aliner. 
Easy to tow and goes most anywhere. Plus I can drop it off and leave it set-up while I drive out to a trailhead or onto town for supplies.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ That's pretty luxurious looking! Almost like home away from home.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ That's pretty luxurious looking! Almost like home away from home.


It has many creature comforts. 2 beds, small fridge, hot/cold running water/outside shower/stove/ furnace/AC.

plus can double as an office.









All in small package I can tow with ease and park in my garage at home.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Where's the massage table for the bike après relief?


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

My loyal 1 owner 2003 Disco II , it brings me back home every time.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

TheJesusfreak said:


> Here's a couple more for you John 😜
> And this is kinda still on topic as they were all cooked on the back of our camping vehicle in some pretty remote places 😀
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work! 
The white bread and boiled hot dog camping crowd is not for me. Nothing NOTHING better then putting a big day in the mountains, camping in a gorgeous spot and putting together a worthy meal. Preferably cooked over a fire of juniper, mesquite, cedar etc. Libations to match of coarse.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Just giving this good thread a little bump.

Winter time is when I begin to think about getting my vehicle modifications and upgrades for the spring and summer road trips.


----------



## tsj5677 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lifted and converted a conversion van into a offroad campervan. Seating and sleeping for two. Queen size bed, TV, microwave, roof a/c and heat, solar. Been a great weekend getaway for camping and mountain biking.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Pics not coming through!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

MTBR does not support Imgur.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Let's try this...Just a few of them...*


----------



## tsj5677 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on imgur. Strange the forum let me see them when I did "preview post" and they still show up on my computer. Oh well, I know all forums are a little different. And thanks to Cleared2land for hosting a few of them, here are the rest of the ones I posted.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't have many photos here at work but here's mine.









1991 VW Westfalia with too many upgrades and refreshments to list but...

- Slightly bored and stroked original waterboxer engine,
- Rebuilt auto trans upgraded with Audi 5000 turbo internals and Peloquin torque-biasing differential,
- All rubber or plastic cooling system parts replaced and upgraded to aluminum or stainless steel if possible,
- rebuilt brakes,
- airbags on rear,
- on-board air compressor,
- all new fuel system stuff,
- rebuilt PS system with Powerflex bushings and heavy duty front anti-sway bar,
- new propane tank,
- antimicrobial drinking water lines,
- etc, etc, etc, $$$

- the stereo still sucks though.


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Time to prioritize the stereo!


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Bump!

Just started at the last page, going to start from the beginning. I'm at the very early stages of shopping, or more , planning for my future camping vehicle. I'm not doing van life so it can be short term, week at a time is more than enough. Hold myself and the girlfriend, and of course the bikes.

I'll be doing some traveling and probably sleeping in my Ford Fiesta this spring and summer. After that I have to plan for 2020! Not sure if I'm going with a van, pickup, trailer, etc yet.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

This works for me.








Allows us to get into the backcountry and stay comfortably

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ That's what I'm talking about!

Backcountry access.


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> View attachment 1170184
> 
> 
> View attachment 1170186
> ...


Super nice build! Really like this rig a lot


----------



## yoterryh (Mar 21, 2006)

Same vehicle I've had for a while, but I've given her a little facelift over the past year.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

deleted


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

jmmUT said:


> 1994 Toyota Previa. Looks just like a dorky minivan but it's All Wheel Drive and Supercharged!
> The rear seat folds down to make a bed too.


lol! I had one. Page 3 on this thread, post #23. 'missed that minivan!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

shwinn8 said:


> roof top tents: Complete Roof-Top Tent Comparison - Toyota FJ Cruiser Forum
> 
> off road trailers:
> Jeep Trailer, Off Road Trailers, and Jeep 4x4 Trailers by Terrain Rated® Tentrax
> ...


----------



## In2bikes (5 mo ago)

All these people around me have rv's that sit in a dedicated rv lot collecting dust. Cost 10,000-150,000 dollars. 

they give me an odd look when i tell them i sleep in the bed of my truck (fiberglass topper) next to my mtb bike.


----------

